# Storia di tanti anni ... lasciati da mesi ... ci siamo ritrovati ma ...



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Non mi dilungo in tanti particolari perchè è una vicenda molto delicata e  non voglio lasciare alcun indizio. Il succo è questo: stavo con un uomo  da tanti anni. Avevamo un rapporto molto conflittuale e molto  ostacolato dalle rispettive famiglie, soprattutto a causa della  differenza di età. A un certo punto mi sono comportata male e ho  interrotto il nostro rapporto. Abbiamo continuato a comportarci da  fidanzati e volevo riconquistarlo, ma ormai la sua fiducia in me era  rotta. Dopo un po' anche lui si è comportato male perchè mi ha tradito e  ha deciso di lasciarmi per mettersi con questa persona. Per un periodo  abbiamo continuato a frequentarci (senza sesso, almeno da quel punto di  vista ci siamo sempre "rispettati"...). Il suo messaggio era:  "frequentiamoci senza impegno e senza sesso, non mi fido di te e se  davvero sei cambiata ne voglio la riprova, prima di buttare questa  relazione".
Io ho avuto un paio di tresche. Una di queste, con un  ragazzo molto serio che era molto preso, l'ho interrotta proprio per il  mio ex. Ma dopo l'ennesimo weekend che mi aveva promesso di vederci e mi  ha dato buca, ho deciso di voltare pagina.
Sono uscita con un uomo  molto intrigante che mi piaceva già da un paio di settimane. E' stata  una cosa bellissima e ci siamo messi insieme dopo non molto tempo. Ho  riscoperto le farfalle nello stomaco, stavo veramente bene, anche se ho  sempre avuto nel cuore il mio ex.
Poi è capitato che dall'inizio  dell'anno il mio ex ha iniziato a essere più dolce con me. Abbiamo  ripreso a vederci come prima e soprattutto ci siamo aperti a vicenda su  quelli che sono stati i motivi della nostra separazione e abbiamo  ritrovato la fiducia reciproca.
Adesso per, siccome a queste persone  che abbiamo coinvolto vogliamo molto bene e si sono molto legate a noi,  non sappiamo come risolvere...
Io a casa sto in una situazione di  merda perchè i miei mi hanno sgamato che rivedo il mio ex e mia mamma ha  anche minacciato di far uscire fuori la cosa. Per fortuna non lo farà  ma comunque è una situazione tesa.
Lui pure ha la sua famiglia che mi odia per i teatrini telefonici che abbiamo fatto...
Ci  siamo dati un po' di tempo, anche per non correre (consiglio che ci ha  dato anche un mio carissimo amico che sa tutto), per temo che i sensi di  colpa mi, anzi ci faranno perdere tanto tempo. Questo weekend ci siamo  mandati messaggi inequivocabili.... io a lui "non ce la faccio a stare  tra le braccia di un altro e pensare a te". Lui a me "qui mi sento fuori  posto". 
E' vero, siamo due cretini, lui che ha tirato la pallina  sul piano inclinato e io che non ho saputo apprezzarlo quando era mio  del tutto. Per tutto quello che abbiamo fatto è stato in buona fede.  Cerco consigli sinceri su come gestire questa situazione per far  soffrire il meno possibile le persone che non c'entrano nulla... e anche  per non soffrire noi che non ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2011)

Sento che soffri la sindrome del 35enne che si rende conto di aver sprecato il suo tempo e ora ha fretta di concludere e non ha più il coraggio di iniziare una nuova storia.


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

Bè, di fronte all'amore vero svaniscono tutti i "ma" e i "però", se bisogna lasciare chi non si ama più oppure non assecondare i genitori, lo si fa. Altrimenti è inutile discuterne


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non mi dilungo in tanti particolari perchè è una vicenda molto delicata e  non voglio lasciare alcun indizio. Il succo è questo: stavo con un uomo  da tanti anni. Avevamo un rapporto molto conflittuale e molto  ostacolato dalle rispettive famiglie, soprattutto a causa della  differenza di età. A un certo punto mi sono comportata male e ho  interrotto il nostro rapporto. Abbiamo continuato a comportarci da  fidanzati e volevo riconquistarlo, ma ormai la sua fiducia in me era  rotta. Dopo un po' anche lui si è comportato male perchè mi ha tradito e  ha deciso di lasciarmi per mettersi con questa persona. Per un periodo  abbiamo continuato a frequentarci (senza sesso, almeno da quel punto di  vista ci siamo sempre "rispettati"...). Il suo messaggio era:  "frequentiamoci senza impegno e senza sesso, non mi fido di te e se  davvero sei cambiata ne voglio la riprova, prima di buttare questa  relazione".
> Io ho avuto un paio di tresche. Una di queste, con un  ragazzo molto serio che era molto preso, l'ho interrotta proprio per il  mio ex. Ma dopo l'ennesimo weekend che mi aveva promesso di vederci e mi  ha dato buca, ho deciso di voltare pagina.
> Sono uscita con un uomo  molto intrigante che mi piaceva già da un paio di settimane. E' stata  una cosa bellissima e ci siamo messi insieme dopo non molto tempo. Ho  riscoperto le farfalle nello stomaco, stavo veramente bene, anche se ho  sempre avuto nel cuore il mio ex.
> Poi è capitato che dall'inizio  dell'anno il mio ex ha iniziato a essere più dolce con me. Abbiamo  ripreso a vederci come prima e soprattutto ci siamo aperti a vicenda su  quelli che sono stati i motivi della nostra separazione e abbiamo  ritrovato la fiducia reciproca.
> ...


Ma quanti anni avete?

Pure te 25 annni e stai con tuo "padre"?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ps: chede' n'epidemia?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè, di fronte all'amore vero svaniscono tutti i "ma" e i "però", se bisogna lasciare chi non si ama più *oppure non assecondare i genitor*i, lo si fa. Altrimenti è inutile discuterne


Brava, i genitori e' giusto cagarli quando stiamo col vento in poppa....

poi pero' se il vento gira, a casa nun entri piu'...:mrgreen:

sappilo...e regolate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sento che soffri la sindrome del 35enne che si rende conto di aver sprecato il suo tempo e ora ha fretta di concludere e non ha più il coraggio di iniziare una nuova storia.


In realtà questa nuova storia per me sarebbe molto più "comoda" per concludere perchè la persona con cui sto è un uomo fantastico che mi tratta come una principessa. Il problema è che non lo amo... Non posso amarlo perchè il mio cuore è sempre stato per LUI. Avrei dovuto capirlo subito e non impegnarmi in una storia così in questa separazione (che ci voleva!)
Piuttosto che lasciarmi viziare e coccolare, preferisco mettermi in gioco e avere un rapporto alla pari con l'unico uomo che ho amato e che amo in vita mia, soprattutto ora molti nostri problemi e incompatibilità si sono risolte.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> In realtà questa nuova storia per me sarebbe molto più "comoda" da concludere perchè la persona con cui sto è un uomo fantastico che mi tratta come una principessa. Il problema è che non lo amo... Non posso amarlo perchè il mio cuore è sempre stato per LUI. Avrei dovuto capirlo subito e non impegnarmi in una storia così in questa separazione (che ci voleva!)
> Piuttosto che lasciarmi viziare e coccolare, preferisco mettermi in gioco e avere un rapporto alla pari con l'unico uomo che ho amato e che amo in vita mia, soprattutto ora molti nostri problemi e incompatibilità si sono risolte.
> Qualcuno dirà che sono una cre tin a, non importa...


Scusa a parte il cretina, pero' se gia' sai, che vai cercando?

conferme alle cazzate eventuali?

quanti dentini da latte ha il tuo "moroso"?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

Ma dov'è il problema?  Hai capito di amare il tuo ex e nessun altro, e sei anche ricambiata, a questo punto problemi non ce ne stanno


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni avete?
> 
> Pure te 25 annni e stai con tuo "padre"?
> 
> ...


Non è questo l'argomento del topic e non credo che siano rilevanti le nostre rispettive età ai fini della storia.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non è questo l'argomento del topic e non credo che siano rilevanti le nostre rispettive età ai fini della storia.


Se mia figlia mi rispondesse cosi', se ritrova a razzo alla Caritas e senza documenti cosi' magari la spediscono in Tunisia col primo barcone...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> conferme alle cazzate eventuali?


Quello che cerco è specificato alla fine del mio primo thread.
Ma continua pure a trollare e dire corbellerie, al massimo mi strappi un sorriso.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> poi pero' se il vento gira, a casa nun entri piu'...:mrgreen:
> 
> sappilo...e regolate...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non credo di arrivare a questi livelli, anche perchè sono una Dea del burraco e senza di me si divertono meno a casa.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Quello che cerco è specificato alla fine del mio primo thread.
> Ma continua pure a trollare e dire corbellerie, al massimo mi strappi un sorriso.


se scremi quello che te pare, me pari piu' te una trolla...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

Io al tuo posto troverei il modo più delicato ma schietto per parlare al tuo nuovo compagno intrigante-ma-che-non-ami e dirgli come stanno le cose.
Se rimandi per me è peggio


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non credo di arrivare a questi livelli, anche perchè sono una Dea del burraco e senza di me si divertono meno a casa.


mentre a passa' l'aspirapolvere come te la cavi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## elena (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non mi dilungo in tanti particolari perchè è una vicenda molto delicata e  non voglio lasciare alcun indizio. Il succo è questo: stavo con un uomo  da tanti anni. Avevamo un rapporto molto conflittuale e molto  ostacolato dalle rispettive famiglie, soprattutto a causa della  differenza di età. A un certo punto mi sono comportata male e ho  interrotto il nostro rapporto. Abbiamo continuato a comportarci da  fidanzati e volevo riconquistarlo, ma ormai la sua fiducia in me era  rotta. Dopo un po' anche lui si è comportato male perchè mi ha tradito e  ha deciso di lasciarmi per mettersi con questa persona. Per un periodo  abbiamo continuato a frequentarci (senza sesso, almeno da quel punto di  vista ci siamo sempre "rispettati"...). Il suo messaggio era:  "frequentiamoci senza impegno e senza sesso, non mi fido di te e se  davvero sei cambiata ne voglio la riprova, prima di buttare questa  relazione".
> Io ho avuto un paio di tresche. Una di queste, con un  ragazzo molto serio che era molto preso, l'ho interrotta proprio per il  mio ex. Ma dopo l'ennesimo weekend che mi aveva promesso di vederci e mi  ha dato buca, ho deciso di voltare pagina.
> Sono uscita con un uomo  molto intrigante che mi piaceva già da un paio di settimane. E' stata  una cosa bellissima e ci siamo messi insieme dopo non molto tempo. Ho  riscoperto le farfalle nello stomaco, stavo veramente bene, anche se ho  sempre avuto nel cuore il mio ex.
> Poi è capitato che dall'inizio  dell'anno il mio ex ha iniziato a essere più dolce con me. Abbiamo  ripreso a vederci come prima e soprattutto ci siamo aperti a vicenda su  quelli che sono stati i motivi della nostra separazione e abbiamo  ritrovato la fiducia reciproca.
> ...


Onestà e sincerità nei confronti delle persone che non c'entrano nulla. Saranno sparsi cocci per strada, questo sì, ma se adesso siete sicuri di voi, il tempo vi darà ragione e il vostro amore vi farà trovare il coraggio di andare avanti per la VOSTRA strada. Auguri!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mentre a passa' l'aspirapolvere come te la cavi?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


In effetti... fare le pulizie per non farmi rompere le scatole è un'idea.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Io al tuo posto troverei il modo più delicato ma schietto per parlare al tuo nuovo compagno intrigante-ma-che-non-ami e dirgli come stanno le cose.
> Se rimandi per me è peggio


E' vero, è peggio. Già questo weekend abbiamo avuto una spiacevole discussione riguardo a certi valori che non condividiamo. Purtroppo lui nega l'evidenza. Gli dico chiaramente che siamo diversi, che per me questa non è una storia a lungo termine, che non mi sposerei e non andrei mai a convivere con lui e lui nega... dice che non è vero...

C'è il mio ex, ma anche se non ci fosse stato, avrei potuto provare a far funzionare questa cosa per un altro paio di mesi... ma non di più.
Mi dice anche decidi tu, se mi vuoi ci sono, se non mi vuoi ti lascio andare.
Però poi è possessivo e si arrabbia quando magari non lo chiamo o quando mi prendo i miei spazi per coltivare i miei hobbies.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Onestà e sincerità nei confronti delle persone che non c'entrano nulla. Saranno sparsi cocci per strada, questo sì, ma se adesso siete sicuri di voi, il tempo vi darà ragione e il vostro amore vi farà trovare il coraggio di andare avanti per la VOSTRA strada. Auguri!


Grazie mille elena  questo tuo incoraggiamento ci voleva :-D

Non so quanto sia corretto essere sinceri fino in fondo: non è solo un modo per far soffrire di più?

In fondo, parlandone tra noi, ci sono anche altri motivi della eventuale fine di queste storie.


----------



## elena (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Grazie mille elena  questo tuo incoraggiamento ci voleva :-D
> 
> Non so quanto sia corretto essere sinceri fino in fondo: non è solo un modo per far soffrire di più?
> 
> In fondo, parlandone tra noi, ci sono anche altri motivi della eventuale fine di queste storie.


Beh...certe volte per poter chiudere definitivamente una storia è necessario diventare crudelmente sinceri. Ma non so se sia il tuo caso. Questo lo sai solo tu.


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

ma perchè sforzarsi a far durare un rapporto per altri 2 mesi con uno che non ami...
per me conviene dirgli la verità ( = Non ti amo) senza scuse, pretesti e prese per i fondelli perchè quest'uomo potrebbe incaxxarsi anche di più....

esempio: gli dici "sono una che non si vuole legare" e poi domani ti vede abbracciata con l'altro....capisci che non "regge"... no no meglio chiarezza sin dall'inizio


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

In realtà basterebbe dirgli che io non sopporto certi suoi valori e il fatto che è un ragazzino cresciuto. 
Solo che non ci riesco, proprio perché "l'ho tradito" e non vorrei addossargli nessuna colpa. In fondo sapevo come era appena ci siamo messi insieme.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma perchè sforzarsi a far durare un rapporto per altri 2 mesi con uno che non ami...
> per me conviene dirgli la verità ( = Non ti amo) senza scuse, pretesti e prese per i fondelli perchè quest'uomo potrebbe incaxxarsi anche di più....
> 
> esempio: gli dici "sono una che non si vuole legare" e poi domani ti vede abbracciata con l'altro....capisci che non "regge"... no no meglio chiarezza sin dall'inizio


No, infatti non voglio farlo. Dico, se non ci fosse stato il mio ex, probabilmente mi sarei sforzata di più per trovare un compromesso, anche se a pelle, so che non avrebbe funzionato e sarebbe durata al massimo un altro paio di mesi.

Voglio dirgli che non sopporto il suo modo di pensare, i suoi valori e il fatto che certe cose non le posso condividere con lui. E' la verità.


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

*credimi...*



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> In realtà *basterebbe dirgli che io non sopporto certi suoi valori *e il fatto che è un ragazzino cresciuto.
> Solo che non ci riesco, proprio perché "l'ho tradito" e non vorrei addossargli nessuna colpa. In fondo *sapevo come era appena ci siamo messi insieme*.


è proprio questo che sa di presa per i fondelli :idea:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ma perchè sforzarsi a far durare un rapporto per altri 2 mesi con uno che non ami...
> per me conviene dirgli la verità ( = Non ti amo) senza scuse, pretesti e prese per i fondelli perchè quest'uomo potrebbe incaxxarsi anche di più....
> 
> esempio: gli dici "sono una che non si vuole legare" e poi domani ti vede abbracciata con l'altro....capisci che non "regge"... no no meglio chiarezza sin dall'inizio


Lo so però è stato proprio così. Quando l'ho conosciuto sono stata attratta da lui proprio perchè è molto diverso da me e una volta svanite le farfalle, queste differenze hanno cominciato a farsi sentire. Quando fa certi discorsi vorrei scappare. Non è il mio mondo...


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> No, infatti non voglio farlo. Dico, se non ci fosse stato il mio ex, probabilmente mi sarei sforzata di più per trovare un compromesso, anche se a pelle, so che non avrebbe funzionato e sarebbe durata al massimo un altro paio di mesi.
> 
> Voglio dirgli che non sopporto il suo modo di pensare, i suoi valori e il fatto che certe cose non le posso condividere con lui. E' la verità.


puoi anche dirglielo ma capisci bene che non ti crederà fino in fondo. Secondo me.


----------



## Sabina (19 Aprile 2011)

Segui il cuore.
Non devi farti condizionare dai genitori, che comunque continueranno ad amarvi qualunque cosa farete e che non ci saranno per sempre.
Lasciate liberi i compagni che non amate al punto tale da volervi impegnare con loro, troveranno persone che le sanno amare più di voi. Meglio soli che accanto a qualcuno che non si e' sicuri di amare.
In amore non ci si deve accontentare, datevi una possibilità, se va male almeno ci avrete provato. Più difficile sara' vivere con il rimpiant.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Io sono sicura che non mi crederà. Però preferisco non dirgli che ho sempre amato il mio ex perché ha già passato una situazione analoga e non voglio che si senta in colpa e possa pensare che mi ha fatto mancare qualcosa.
Semplicemente lui è in un modo e io in un altro e in nessun caso avrebbe potuto funzionare. Ci abbiamo provato e siamo stati bene finchè è durata.


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

*secondo me/2*



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Io sono sicura che non mi crederà. *Però preferisco non dirgli che ho sempre amato il mio ex* perché ha già passato una situazione analoga e non voglio che si senta in colpa e possa pensare che mi ha fatto mancare qualcosa.
> Semplicemente lui è in un modo e io in un altro e in nessun caso avrebbe potuto funzionare. Ci abbiamo provato e siamo stati bene finchè è durata.


Ma infatti, no, questo non glielo direi neanch'io se fossi in te. Ma ci mancherebbe. 

Un "non ti amo - punto" è la cosa migliore e soprattutto inequivocabile.
Non esiste un "non ti amo perchè", semplicemente "non ami" lui, punto.

Così come l'amore è inspiegabile ( = non esiste un perchè su tutti), anche il non amore non deve essere giustificato.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Segui il cuore.
> Non devi farti condizionare dai genitori, che comunque continueranno ad amarvi qualunque cosa farete e che non ci saranno per sempre.
> Lasciate liberi i compagni che non amate al punto tale da volervi impegnare con loro, troveranno persone che le sanno amare più di voi. Meglio soli che accanto a qualcuno che non si e' sicuri di amare.
> In amore non ci si deve accontentare, datevi una possibilità, se va male almeno ci avrete provato. Più difficile sara' vivere con il rimpiant.


Hai proprio ragione... Un paio di mesi fa, quando la situazione era diventata insostenibile e gli avevo mandato un messaggio di addio (al mio ex), ho passato il weekend più brutto della mia vita. 
Mi sentivo libera e allo stesso tempo incatenata perchè per tutto il tempo non ho fatto altro che pensare a lui e a tutto quello che avevamo.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Segui il cuore.
> Non devi farti condizionare dai genitori, *che comunque continueranno ad amarvi qualunque cosa farete e che non ci saranno per sempre.
> Lasciate liberi i compagni che non amate al punto tale da volervi impegnare con loro, troveranno persone che le sanno amare più di voi. Meglio soli che accanto a qualcuno che non si e' sicuri di amare.
> In amore non ci si deve accontentare, datevi una possibilità, se va male almeno ci avrete provato. Più difficile sara' vivere con il rimpiant.


Ma anche se ci fossero 30 o piu' anni di differenza la penseresti ancora cosi?

ma siate realisti, che segui il tuo cuore....

sempre se non vuoi finire a fargli da badante a breve...e sei lesta col catetere...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione... Un paio di mesi fa, quando la situazione era diventata insostenibile e gli avevo mandato un messaggio di addio (al mio ex), ho passato il weekend più brutto della mia vita.
> Mi sentivo libera e allo stesso tempo incatenata perchè per tutto il tempo non ho fatto altro che pensare a lui e a tutto quello che avevamo.


 Ciao e benvenuta!
ho appena finito di leggere la tua storia...bè concordo con le altre! credo davvero che tu dovresti lasciare il tuo ragazzo, se non lo ami non ha senso continuare questa storia al di la di come andranno le cose col tuo ex.
l'onestà deve essere alla base si tutto...
buona fortuna


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> In realtà basterebbe dirgli che io non sopporto certi suoi valori e il fatto che è un ragazzino cresciuto.
> Solo che non ci riesco, *proprio perché "l'ho tradito" e non vorrei addossargli nessuna colpa.* In fondo sapevo come era appena ci siamo messi insieme.


Un altro che e' stato fatto cornuto per colpa sua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma escono dalle universita'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma anche se ci fossero 30 o piu' anni di differenza la penseresti ancora cosi?
> 
> ma siate realisti, che segui il tuo cuore....
> 
> ...


 ma al di la di quello che sarà col suo ex non ha senso che continui a prendere in giro il ragazzo con cui sta...non lo trovo giusto!

poi se vuole fare la badante è un suo problema! :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> In realtà questa nuova storia per me sarebbe molto più "comoda" per concludere perchè la persona con cui sto è un uomo fantastico che mi tratta come una principessa. Il problema è che non lo amo... Non posso amarlo perchè il mio cuore è sempre stato per LUI. Avrei dovuto capirlo subito e non impegnarmi in una storia così in questa separazione (che ci voleva!)
> Piuttosto che lasciarmi viziare e coccolare, preferisco mettermi in gioco e avere un rapporto alla pari con l'unico uomo che ho amato e che amo in vita mia, soprattutto ora molti nostri problemi e incompatibilità si sono risolte.


Per me stai cercando una scusa perché non dovresti amare il tuo moroso e lasciare la storia vecchia anche a livello affettivo.

La realtà è che l'amore si impara. Non sono convinto che la vecchia storia si conclude. Temo che si chiudono tutte e due, se non rinunci al passato, e resti con le mani vuote.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma al di la di quello che sarà col suo ex non ha senso che continui a prendere in giro il ragazzo con cui sta...non lo trovo giusto!
> 
> poi se vuole fare la badante è un suo problema! :mrgreen:


Ma quello e' talmente assodato che manco necessita di specificarlo, ed anche il classico "ho bisogno di una pausa di riflessione" o "Non mi meriti" e' sufficiente...:mrgreen:

il mio problema di stanotte che so che rischio di non dormire, e' che tutto ilcastello di consigli, per me e' legato anche sulla differenza d'eta' che se ritrova e percio' a prescindere sto con i genitori...

se ne pentira' amaramente dello sfakulio genitoriale...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Un altro che e' stato fatto cornuto per colpa sua...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Non capisco tanta ilarità. Comunque il senso del mio messaggio non è certo che è colpa sua... ci mancherebbe altro.
Proprio il contrario. Ho delle remore a far emergere le nostre differenze proprio perchè non vorrei addossargli nessuna colpa della fine di questa storia.
Alla fine lui è fatto in un modo e ha bisogno di una compagna che lo apprezzi per ciò che è, che non sono io, indipendentemente dalla situazione che ho raccontato.


----------



## Simy (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non capisco tanta ilarità. Comunque il senso del mio messaggio non è certo che è colpa sua... ci mancherebbe altro.
> Proprio il contrario. Ho delle remore a far emergere le nostre differenze proprio perchè non vorrei addossargli nessuna colpa della fine di questa storia.
> Alla fine lui è fatto in un modo e ha bisogno di una compagna che lo apprezzi per ciò che è, che non sono io, indipendentemente dalla situazione che ho raccontato.


 bè forse dovresti essere onesta con lui....e dire la verità non significa addossargli le colpe
ma non è nemmeno giusto che lui continui a sperare in un futuro con te!


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non capisco tanta ilarità. Comunque il senso del mio messaggio non è certo che è colpa sua... ci mancherebbe altro.
> Proprio il contrario. Ho delle remore a far emergere le nostre differenze proprio perchè non vorrei addossargli nessuna colpa della fine di questa storia.
> Alla fine lui è fatto in un modo e ha bisogno di una compagna che lo apprezzi per ciò che è, che non sono io, indipendentemente dalla situazione che ho raccontato.


vabbe' se scrivi A, ti rispondo per A...se B e' B e cosi' via...

comunque vai liscia come dicevo con il "non mi meriti" e bla bla bla...

per me dai troppa importanza a cose secondarie mentre svicoli sul vero bubbone del problema...

ti concentri troppo sui fronzoli e poco sulle vere rogne...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Per me stai cercando una scusa perché non dovresti amare il tuo moroso e lasciare la storia vecchia anche a livello affettivo.
> 
> La realtà è che l'amore si impara. Non sono convinto che la vecchia storia si conclude. Temo che si chiudono tutte e due, se non rinunci al passato, e resti con le mani vuote.


Per imparare ad amare ci vuole prima di tutto l'affinità mentale con l'altra persona. 
Io ho rischiato di dare un taglio definitivo a una relazione bella e sana solo perchè mi sono lasciata condizionare troppo dagli altri e non ho mai seguito del tutto i miei sentimenti.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> comunque vai liscia come dicevo con il "non mi meriti" e bla bla bla...


Non è una scusa credibile e non è nemmeno vero. 

Quanto alla differenza di età, non è questo il problema mio nè dei miei genitori.

I miei lo avevano accolto in casa e non lo vogliono più vedere dopo tutto il casino perchè pensano che sia uno str**** egoista e che io sia la vittima.


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

esatto, niente accuse, dita puntate, scene madri, ma un addio con "eleganza"... l'attuale compagno sarà sempre qualcuno di speciale nella tua vita ma non è la persona che ami.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Per imparare ad amare ci vuole prima di tutto l'affinità mentale con l'altra persona.
> Io ho rischiato di dare un taglio definitivo a *una relazione bella e sana* solo perchè mi sono lasciata condizionare troppo dagli altri e non ho mai seguito del tutto i miei sentimenti.


te pareva che stasera nun ce faceva toc toc Liala...:mrgreen:

non usare i termini a sproposito se vuoi qualche consiglio valido...

tanto per cominciare, col nonnino di relazione bella e' sana non c'e' un beneamato kazzen...ma manco col microscopio a scansione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (19 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è nemmeno giusto che lui continui a sperare in un futuro con te!


Fin dal principio gli ho detto chiaramente che per me non è una storia a lungo termine e che la persona che sposerò/con cui andrò a convivere è completamente diversa da lui. Lui pare lo "accetti" perchè dice sempre che anche se dovesse durare solo un altro giorno, per lui saranno i mesi più intensi e più belli che ha vissuto con una donna, solo che poi ci rimane male se lo trascuro per coltivare le mie passioni (cosa che veramente faccio, dato che con il mio ex evitiamo di vederci).


----------



## aristocat (19 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te pareva che stasera nun ce faceva toc toc Liala...:mrgreen:
> 
> non usare i termini a sproposito se vuoi qualche consiglio valido...
> 
> ...


ma che ne sappiamo, magari è lei la più grande e lui potrebbe avere 8, 10 anni di meno :singleeye:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> te pareva che stasera nun ce faceva toc toc Liala...:mrgreen:
> 
> non usare i termini a sproposito se vuoi qualche consiglio valido...
> 
> ...


Questo lo pensi tu, probabilmente perchè confondi la differenza di età con la differenza di valori e di esigenze. 
Io con lui ci ho condiviso tutte le cose che una donna della mia età potrebbe vivere con un suo coetaneo e sono pronta a rifare tutto, meglio di prima. Se non ci credi, non è un problema mio.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Questo lo pensi tu, probabilmente perchè confondi la differenza di età con la differenza di valori e di esigenze.
> Io con lui ci ho condiviso tutte le cose che una donna della mia età potrebbe vivere con un suo coetaneo e sono pronta a rifare tutto, meglio di prima. Se non ci credi, non è un problema mio.


Quindi sei te la "nonnina"?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

vabbe' allora te saluto...

mi dissocio...non vorrei averti sulla coscienza se avvallassi ste robe.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi sei te la "nonnina"?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Se ci trovi tanto da ridere, forse è meglio che non scrivi più qui, perchè non sei molto utile.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Fin dal principio gli ho detto chiaramente che per me non è una storia a lungo termine e che la persona che sposerò/con cui andrò a convivere è completamente diversa da lui. Lui pare lo "accetti" perchè dice sempre che anche se dovesse durare solo un altro giorno, per lui saranno i mesi più intensi e più belli che ha vissuto con una donna, solo che poi ci rimane male se lo trascuro per coltivare le mie passioni (cosa che veramente faccio, dato che con il mio ex evitiamo di vederci).


 Appunto...stai continuando ad illuderlo!
lui forse spera che facendo cosi le cose migliorino! mettiti nei suoi panni...magari sta tentando il tutto per tutto per restare aggrappato a te


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Lo vedo ahimè, dai suoi atteggiamenti. Per questo dovrò avere le palle per parlargli chiaramente...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Se ci trovi tanto da ridere, forse è meglio che non scrivi più qui, perchè non sei molto utile.


Ma a te non serve niente, sai gia' cosa fare....

e' inutile menare il torrone...

io non la vedo bene sta storia e capisco il contrasto delle vostre famiglie....

ascolta la mia inutilita' prima della bonanotte...:mrgreen:

in un rapporto cosi' sbilanciato o sei indietro te o e' avanti lui, pero' dovrebbe essere nato gia' vecchio....

oppure gli vuoi fare da madre e dominartelo, plasmartelo come cazzo te pare a te visto che con i tuoi coetanei o giu' di li', ti pigli molto poco.....

in tutti i casi la relazione bella e sana che dicevi te, nun se vede....

 ma quando stavate insieme, te lo eri gia' tirato in casa o ognuno a casa sua?

ti sembra un commento abbastanza inutile?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Quindi sei te la "nonnina"?
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma non volevo dire questo, io non lo so, magari si portano 2 anni di differenza tra loro e i genitori non sono contenti lo stesso....


----------



## aristocat (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Lo vedo ahimè, dai suoi atteggiamenti. Per questo *dovrò avere le palle per parlargli chiaramente*...


brava


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non volevo dire questo, io non lo so, magari si portano 2 anni di differenza tra loro e i genitori non sono contenti lo stesso....


 no ha scritto lei che c'è differenza d'età!


----------



## aristocat (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> no ha scritto lei che c'è differenza d'età!


ah grazie


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Lo vedo ahimè, dai suoi atteggiamenti. Per questo dovrò avere le palle per parlargli chiaramente...


 ecco brava! ma fallo il prima possibile!
ricordati che è sempre meglio una brutta verità che una bella bugia


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> ah grazie


 de nada :up:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> in un rapporto cosi' sbilanciato o sei indietro te o e' avanti lui, pero' dovrebbe essere nato gia' vecchio....
> 
> oppure gli vuoi fare da madre e dominartelo, plasmartelo come cazzo te pare a te visto che con i tuoi coetanei o giu' di li', ti pigli molto poco.....
> 
> ...


Quando stavamo insieme vivevo a casa sua.

Il vero problema è che io non accettavo di crescere e volevo una persona che mi trattasse un po' come mi tratta il mio attuale. Da principessa, da bambina. Un rapporto dove io non mi impegnassi minimamente.

Nonostante la differenza di età, con il mio ex noi siamo sempre stati due pari e mi ha sempre considerata la sua compagna.

Per questo non c'entra nulla e non volevo doverlo specificare.

Non voglio essere la madre o la figlia di nessuno. Voglio un rapporto normale e una persona che mi tratti da donna, così come mi trattava e mi tratta il mio ex, da sempre, anche se spesso gli ho fatto venire i capelli bianchi (metaforicamente parlando).


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma non volevo dire questo, io non lo so, magari si portano 2 anni di differenza tra loro e i genitori non sono contenti lo stesso....


se, domani....e fanno storie i genitori...

io contrasterei mio figlio/a almeno dai 7-8 a salire, ma se mi baso sul suo essere restia a confessarlo, qua saranno almeno 15-20......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Ancora?  I miei genitori lo avevano accolto a casa mia ( = lo avevano accolto come uno di famiglia, non che si è accollato...). In vacanza andavamo nello stesso posto. Feste e compleanni sempre insieme.
Non vogliono più vederlo da quando hanno saputo che mi aveva tradito (non da me ma da altre fonti).


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Quando stavamo insieme vivevo a casa sua.
> 
> Il vero problema è che io non accettavo di crescere e volevo una persona che mi trattasse un po' come mi tratta il mio attuale. Da principessa, da bambina. Un rapporto dove io non mi impegnassi minimamente.
> 
> ...


 adesso forse....ma quando gli anni passeranno si sentirà eccome!


----------



## aristocat (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> adesso forse....ma quando gli anni passeranno si sentirà eccome!


credi? :condom:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> credi? :condom:


 si....tu pensa una donna a 40 anni ancora piena di vita insieme ad un uomo di 60...mi dici cosa si raccontano??????????????????? (vale anche al contrario)
e te lo dico per esperienza...anche io sono stata con un uomo più grande di me e ti assicuro che nonostante il grande amore per alcuni aspetti la differenza si sentiva eccome!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Quando stavamo insieme vivevo a casa sua.
> 
> Il vero problema è che io non accettavo di crescere e volevo una persona che mi trattasse un po' come mi tratta il mio attuale. Da principessa, da bambina. Un rapporto dove io non mi impegnassi minimamente.
> 
> ...


cioe' te che regredisci al suo livello da sbarbato lo chiami un rapporto normale?

e quanto potra' durare sto paradiso?

dici che non aprira' mai l'occhio?

mah...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> adesso forse....ma quando gli anni passeranno si sentirà eccome!


Può darsi, non lo escludo. In ogni caso, è qualcosa di cui non si ha la certezza.
Mentre la certezza che sono innamorata e che voglio passare più tempo possibile con lui ce l'ho e non posso rinunciare a questo per... che cosa? Per stare da sola, da infelice, o stare con qualcuno che non amo, sempre da infelice?
In tanti anni non è la prima volta questa in cui ho provato a distaccarmi e stare con qualcuno che secondo gli altri fosse più adatto a me (per l'età e non solo). Questo è il distacco più lungo, più che altro. E ha funzionato.
Ho capito tutti i miei errori del passato, i suoi e che possiamo stare bene. Basta solo che viviamo noi due e basta, senza lasciarci condizionare dai luoghi comuni e da chi vorrebbe altro per noi.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cioe' te che regredisci al suo livello da sbarbato lo chiami un rapporto normale?


Non penso di regredire. 
Sono regredita adesso perchè invece di crescere ed evolvermi, sto con una persona a cui vado bene così come sono, con la mia pigrizia e la mia consapevole immaturità. 
Sicuramente, tornando con lui, sarà ben diverso. Più faticoso. Dipenderà anche da me questo rapporto, tutte le scelte che faremo e non sarò più una bimba viziata. Mi va benissimo così.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Può darsi, non lo escludo. In ogni caso, è qualcosa di cui non si ha la certezza.
> Mentre la certezza che sono innamorata e che voglio passare più tempo possibile con lui ce l'ho e non posso rinunciare a questo per... che cosa? Per stare da sola, da infelice, o stare con qualcuno che non amo, sempre da infelice?
> In tanti anni non è la prima volta questa in cui ho provato a distaccarmi e stare con qualcuno che secondo gli altri fosse più adatto a me (per l'età e non solo). Questo è il distacco più lungo, più che altro. E ha funzionato.
> Ho capito tutti i miei errori del passato, i suoi e che possiamo stare bene. Basta solo che viviamo noi due e basta, senza lasciarci condizionare dai luoghi comuni e da chi vorrebbe altro per noi.


 fidati è una certezza....non può durare in eterno....


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ancora?  I miei genitori lo avevano accolto a casa mia ( = lo avevano accolto come uno di famiglia, non che si è accollato...). In vacanza andavamo nello stesso posto. Feste e compleanni sempre insieme.
> *Non vogliono più vederlo da quando hanno saputo che mi aveva tradito* (non da me ma da altre fonti).


pure...

comunque hai ammesso che siete due immaturi, non mi pare che ti possa tanto lamentare anche per il fatto che anche tu non sei stata a guardare

questo e' solo il prologo secondo me, dopo potrebbero essere a nastro...

ma perche' ti vuoi infilare a forza in una situazione che quasi sempre e' senza uscita?


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> pure...
> 
> comunque hai ammesso che siete due immaturi, non mi pare che ti possa tanto lamentare anche per il fatto che anche tu non sei stata a guardare
> 
> ...


 masochismo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

ma quanti anni hanno?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si....tu pensa una donna a 40 anni ancora piena di vita insieme ad un uomo di 60...mi dici cosa si raccontano??????????????????? (vale anche al contrario)
> e te lo dico per esperienza...anche io sono stata con un uomo più grande di me e ti assicuro che nonostante il grande amore per alcuni aspetti la differenza si sentiva eccome!


Dipende solo ed unicamente dalle persone. Una persona vitale da giovane, lo sarà anche nella maturità. E così, una persona pigra, resterà pigra.
Per quanto mi riguarda, sono sempre stata io la parte meno vitale della coppia, tanto che il mio ex si lamentava continuamente che io non volevo mai uscire. 
Diventare più viva farà parte della mia evoluzione.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma quanti anni hanno?


 non ce lo vuole dire...dice che non ha importanza!


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Dipende solo ed unicamente dalle persone. Una persona vitale da giovane, lo sarà anche nella maturità. E così, una persona pigra, resterà pigra.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, sono sempre stata io la parte meno vitale della coppia, tanto che il mio ex si lamentava continuamente che io non volevo mai uscire.
> Diventare più viva farà parte della mia evoluzione.


 non è cosi...l'età avanza e la vitalità cala...per quanto uno sia vitale a 70 anni non lo è come a 40 o 50


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> masochismo?


Masochismo sarebbe voler restare in questa situazione, così com'è 
Comunque non capisco perché continuate ad andare off topic. Io sto cercando dei consigli su come lasciare la persona con cui sto facendolo soffrire il meno possibile.
 
Non ho bisogno di consulti psicologici basati su supposizioni sulla mia relazione con il mio ex. Anche perchè ho da poco concluso anni di psicoterapia e penso che la mia terapista ne sappia un pochino di più...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ce lo vuole dire...dice che non ha importanza!


ma come non ha importanza?

certo che ha importanza


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma come non ha importanza?
> 
> certo che ha importanza


scusa quinty ma sono stata appena sgridata perchè sono andata in OT....chiedilo a lei!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non ce lo vuole dire...dice che non ha importanza!


Evitando di specificare le rispettive età, abbiamo 20 anni di differenza.
Detto questo, ti pregherei di tornare in topic  sinceramente questo è non è motivo del mio disagio attuale. 
Il mio "problema" è come chiudere questa relazione senza far soffrire troppo il mio compagno.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Evitando di specificare le rispettive età, abbiamo 20 anni di differenza.
> Detto questo, ti pregherei di tornare in topic  sinceramente questo è non è motivo del mio disagio attuale.
> Il mio "problema" è come chiudere questa relazione senza far soffrire troppo il mio compagno.


 guarda che non c'è un modo per non farlo soffrire...per quanto possa cercare un metodo indolore soffrirà comunque.
per l'OT sei te che hai tirato in ballo il tuo ex potevi non nominarlo e parlare solo della tua attuale relazione


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma come non ha importanza?
> 
> certo che ha importanza


E per cosa? Conosci il suo carattere o il mio? Sai come ci "incastriamo"? Come passiamo il tempo?
Sinceramente, sarà perchè ne ho viste tante nella mia pur breve vita, sono un po' scandalizzata da tanti luoghi comuni che stanno venendo fuori qui.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> E per cosa? Conosci il suo carattere o il mio? Sai come ci "incastriamo"? Come passiamo il tempo?
> Sinceramente, sarà perchè ne ho viste tante nella mia pur breve vita, sono un po' scandalizzata da tanti luoghi comuni che stanno venendo fuori qui.


 se la metti sotto questo aspetto allora visto che non conosciamo nessuno di voi 3 non siamo in grado nemmeno di darti consigli su come chiudere il tuo attuale rapporto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

ma non ho capito chi è il più vecchio.

Mi sembra improbabile che sia lei, se vive ancora con i genitori... non può avere 20 anni più di lui.

Comunque: vuoi lasciare il tuo attuale compagno per rimetterti con il tuo ex, possibilmente senza farlo soffrire? Se lui ti ama è impossibile che non soffra, comunque tu decida di farlo. Quindi... tanto vale dirgli la verità, almeno non ti disprezzerà più di tanto quando comunque lo verrà a sapere... non vorrete mica fare vita da reclusi una volta tornati insieme?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che non c'è un modo per non farlo soffrire...per quanto possa cercare un metodo indolore soffrirà comunque.
> per l'OT sei te che hai tirato in ballo il tuo ex potevi non nominarlo e parlare solo della tua attuale relazione


Il mio ex l'ho tirato in ballo perchè è con lui che ho "tradito" il mio attuale e mi sembrava corretto specificarlo. La differenza di età l'ho nominata per far capire quanto siamo stati ostacolati in passato (non dalla mia famiglia per questo ma dalla sua... e da alcuni "amici") ci siamo fatti condizionare, soprattutto io, e anche per questo era finita..


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> masochismo?


Forse adesso che e' ancora a botta calda sara' piu' gratificazione nel vedere che uno sbarbato gli muore dietro...

pero' per ora, domani te vojo...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Comunque: vuoi lasciare il tuo attuale compagno per rimetterti con il tuo ex, possibilmente senza farlo soffrire? Se lui ti ama è impossibile che non soffra, comunque tu decida di farlo. Quindi... tanto vale dirgli la verità, almeno non ti disprezzerà più di tanto quando comunque lo verrà a sapere... non vorrete mica fare vita da reclusi una volta tornati insieme?


Non lo so se mi ama veramente, penso più abbia bisogno di me e mi veda come una seconda possibilità, dopo una sua storia importante fallita.
E a volte avere bisogno di qualcuno è anche peggio che amarlo...

Sicuramente non faremo vita da reclusi, però più che altro sarebbe brutto farlo sentire usato. Preferisco mettere in evidenza le nostre abissali differenze che sono davvero motivo di disagio, per me.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Forse adesso che e' ancora a botta calda sara' piu' gratificazione nel vedere che uno sbarbato gli muore dietro...
> 
> pero' per ora, domani te vojo...


 sono s'accordo con te! :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non lo so se mi ama veramente, penso più abbia bisogno di me e mi veda come una seconda possibilità, dopo una sua storia importante fallita.
> E a volte avere bisogno di qualcuno è anche peggio che amarlo...
> 
> Sicuramente non faremo vita da reclusi, però più che altro sarebbe brutto farlo sentire usato. Preferisco mettere in evidenza le nostre abissali differenze che sono davvero motivo di disagio, per me.


beh, allora hai già deciso come farlo.

ma comunque prima o poi verrà a sapere del tuo ex, e secondo me sarà peggio


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se la metti sotto questo aspetto allora visto che non conosciamo nessuno di voi 3 non siamo in grado nemmeno di darti consigli su come chiudere il tuo attuale rapporto


Scusa ma per te tutti i ventenni, i trentenni o i quarantenni sono uguali?
Immagino di no.
Dato che ogni persona è diversa dall'altra, penso sia impossibile definire se un rapporto sia giusto o sbagliato basandosi sulla mera differenza di età.

Anche perchè, senza voler considerare un riavvicinamento, il nostro rapporto era durato molto di più di tante coppie coetanee che conosco...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Forse adesso che e' ancora a botta calda sara' piu' gratificazione nel vedere che uno sbarbato gli muore dietro...
> 
> pero' per ora, domani te vojo...


perché dici che lui è sbarbato? non l'ha detto. 20 anni di differenza, lei vive con i genitori... lui dovrebbe essere un bambino


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Forse adesso che e' ancora a botta calda sara' piu' gratificazione nel vedere che uno sbarbato gli muore dietro...
> 
> pero' per ora, domani te vojo...


Ma di chi parli, scusa? Chi sarebbe lo sbarbato?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ma di chi parli, scusa? Chi sarebbe lo sbarbato?


boh...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Masochismo sarebbe voler restare in questa situazione, così com'è
> Comunque non capisco perché continuate ad andare off topic. *Io sto cercando dei consigli su come lasciare la persona con cui sto facendolo soffrire il meno possibile.*
> 
> Non ho bisogno di consulti psicologici basati su supposizioni sulla mia relazione con il mio ex. Anche perchè ho da poco concluso anni di psicoterapia e penso che la mia terapista ne sappia un pochino di più...


sognatri', quello e' il meno...

comunque alla tua strizzacervelli che gli frega...

mio cognata dopo la separazione a 50 anni tondi s'e' tirata su da una discoteca un 40 enne pure lui tondo e dopo 3 mesi se l'e' portato in casa con due figli 17enni...

pensi che sia necessario dirti com'e' finita?

vuoi i dettagli anche di porte de casa scassate e scenate perche' non gli doveva scassare la minchia quando lui conobbe una sua coetanea?

(era siculo)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Scusa ma per te tutti i ventenni, i trentenni o i quarantenni sono uguali?
> Immagino di no.
> Dato che ogni persona è diversa dall'altra, penso sia impossibile definire se un rapporto sia giusto o sbagliato basandosi sulla mera differenza di età.
> 
> Anche perchè, senza voler considerare un riavvicinamento, il nostro rapporto era durato molto di più di tante coppie coetanee che conosco...


 io non dico che le persone siano tutte uguali! mai detta o pensata una cosa del genere! ma la "grande" differenza d'età si sentirà....te ne accorgerai quando ti farai male


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> perché dici che lui è sbarbato? non l'ha detto. 20 anni di differenza, lei vive con i genitori... lui dovrebbe essere un bambino


Infatti è lui più grande di me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sognatri', quello e' il meno...
> 
> comunque alla tua strizzacervelli che gli frega...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

va beh... ma un 40enne non è proprio uno sbarbato, eh!

che ci facevano in discoteca una 50enne e un 40enne??? mah...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sognatri', quello e' il meno...
> 
> comunque alla tua strizzacervelli che gli frega...
> 
> ...


Io non sono sposata, non ho figli e nemmeno lui è sposato e ha figli. Questi problemi per fortuna non ce li abbiamo.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non dico che le persone siano tutte uguali! mai detta o pensata una cosa del genere! ma la "grande" differenza d'età si sentirà....te ne accorgerai quando ti farai male


Mi sono già fatta abbastanza male ad ascoltare per tanti anni chi la pensa come te. Mi sono repressa talmente tanto nel vivere questo bellissimo sentimento al 100% che sono dovuta andare da una psicologa perchè stavo andando ai pazzi.

Qualsiasi rapporto può andare male perchè le persone, sempre e comunque, cambiano e così i sentimenti.

Il mio dura da anni, sta durando nonostante un distacco incredibile e tanto male che ci siamo fatti a vicenda. Non vedo perchè dovrei reprimere ancora tutto e fingere che non esiste.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

ma quanto tempo sei stata con lui?

e con quello attuale?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Con la persona attuale siamo insieme da un po' di mesi.

Con l'ex quasi 9 anni.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non mi dilungo in tanti particolari perchè è una vicenda molto delicata e  non voglio lasciare alcun indizio. Il succo è questo: stavo con un uomo  da tanti anni. Avevamo un rapporto molto conflittuale e molto  ostacolato dalle rispettive famiglie, soprattutto a causa della  differenza di età. A un certo punto mi sono comportata male e ho  interrotto il nostro rapporto. Abbiamo continuato a comportarci da  fidanzati e volevo riconquistarlo, ma ormai la sua fiducia in me era  rotta. Dopo un po' anche lui si è comportato male perchè mi ha tradito e  ha deciso di lasciarmi per mettersi con questa persona. Per un periodo  abbiamo continuato a frequentarci (senza sesso, almeno da quel punto di  vista ci siamo sempre "rispettati"...). Il suo messaggio era:  "frequentiamoci senza impegno e senza sesso, non mi fido di te e se  davvero sei cambiata ne voglio la riprova, prima di buttare questa  relazione".
> Io ho avuto un paio di tresche. Una di queste, con un  ragazzo molto serio che era molto preso, l'ho interrotta proprio per il  mio ex. Ma dopo l'ennesimo weekend che mi aveva promesso di vederci e mi  ha dato buca, ho deciso di voltare pagina.
> Sono uscita con un uomo  molto intrigante che mi piaceva già da un paio di settimane. E' stata  una cosa bellissima e ci siamo messi insieme dopo non molto tempo. Ho  riscoperto le farfalle nello stomaco, stavo veramente bene, anche se ho  sempre avuto nel cuore il mio ex.
> Poi è capitato che dall'inizio  dell'anno il mio ex ha iniziato a essere più dolce con me. Abbiamo  ripreso a vederci come prima e soprattutto ci siamo aperti a vicenda su  quelli che sono stati i motivi della nostra separazione e abbiamo  ritrovato la fiducia reciproca.
> ...


Questa a caldo è una situazione ingestibile...
Fossi voi due, mi getterei a capofitto...
Andrei fino in fondo: costi quel che costi...
Ma bisogna essere in due ad avere gli stessi desideri.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Mi sono già fatta abbastanza male ad ascoltare per tanti anni chi la pensa come te. Mi sono repressa talmente tanto nel vivere questo bellissimo sentimento al 100% che sono dovuta andare da una psicologa perchè stavo andando ai pazzi.


 senti pensala come vuoi..... io ti posso dire che ci sono passata prima di te e sono stata con un uomo che aveva 15 anni più di me e ti assicuro che quando gli anni passano la differenza la sentirai eccome! poi la vita è la tua e gestiscitela come meglio credi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Con la persona attuale siamo insieme da un po' di mesi.
> 
> *Con l'ex quasi 9 anni*.



Ellapeppa! Tanto!

uhmmmmm... io però la vedo male: se dopo 9 anni siete ancora messi così... non so....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Aprile 2011)

Mah i miei suoceri hanno 11 anni di differenza...e sono sposati da più di 50 anni.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Infatti è lui più grande di me


cazzo allora c'ho preso fin dall'inizio...:mrgreen:

istinto de padre non mente...aristochez perche' dai indizi sballati?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbe' sognatri', rivale tutto il mio discorso iniziale fino al paragrafo 8/bis,  terzo capoverso fino al "i genitori hanno sempre ragione!" compreso...

maronn m'hai fatto spreca' 42 minuti buoni de nanna....

te possino...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mo' fatte un lattino caldo, sciogli un po' de Nesquik o Orzobimbo e vedrai che domani te sentirai mejo..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Io ti posso dire che ho conosciuto una coppia con 41 anni di differenza, sposata da 17 anni, che sembrava l'essenza del vero amore. Due piccioncini innamorati.

Non ci sono regole, purtroppo.

Il vero problema, per me, è sempre stato il mondo attorno. Perchè sono tutti bravi a essere aperti a parole, ma poi dietro te ne dicono centinaia.
Anche quando ci siamo lasciati, ho sentito tante cattiverie da persone da cui non me l'aspettavo.


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah i miei suoceri hanno 11 anni di differenza...e sono sposati da più di 50 anni.


 11 anni non sono 20! pensa lei a 50 anni con uno di 70....non è proprio la stessa cosa no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Aprile 2011)

va beh io vado a letto

buonanotte a tutti

domani è un altro giorno


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' fatte un lattino caldo, sciogli un po' de Nesquik o Orzobimbo e vedrai che domani te sentirai mejo..
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sinceramente non bevo queste schifezze, preferisco il caffè. 
Quanto al sentirmi meglio... magari!


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> va beh io vado a letto
> 
> buonanotte a tutti
> 
> domani è un altro giorno


 notte stellina! vado a nanna pure io che senno domattina la sveglia chi la sente? 


buonanotte a tutti:mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> va beh io vado a letto
> 
> buonanotte a tutti
> 
> domani è un altro giorno


Buonanotte quintina


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> notte stellina! vado a nanna pure io che senno domattina la sveglia chi la sente?
> 
> 
> buonanotte a tutti:mrgreen:


'Notte Simy


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> 'Notte Simy


 notte


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> va beh... ma un 40enne non è proprio uno sbarbato, eh!
> 
> che ci facevano in discoteca una 50enne e un 40enne??? mah...


quando la 50enne se pensa sbarbata e figa, nonostante due figli gia' grandi, ed incontra un 40enne arrapato e che uora uora arrivo' cu' ferrybboat a malano, il mix e' esplosivo...

almeno quell'anno abbiamo risparmiato i botti a capodanno...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questa a caldo è una situazione ingestibile...
> Fossi voi due, mi getterei a capofitto...
> Andrei fino in fondo: costi quel che costi...
> Ma bisogna essere in due ad avere gli stessi desideri.


Beh per ora pare li abbiamo  Sicuramente, dato che siamo stati "lontani" parecchi mesi, mi piacerebbe ricominciare a vederci, a riviverci piano piano e poi pensare a una convivenza. Però lontano dall'ambiente dove stavamo prima. E anche lui è d'accordo.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2011)

Peace and love......:mrgreen:

Dreaming.......vabbè....co te ce parlo domani :mrgreen:

Stasera mi sento troppo buono....


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Peace and love*......:mrgreen:
> 
> Dreaming.......vabbè....co te ce parlo domani :mrgreen:
> 
> Stasera mi sento troppo buono....


 ciao Tuba! perchè ci vedi arrabbiati?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quando la 50enne se pensa sbarbata e figa, nonostante due figli gia' grandi, ed incontra un 40enne arrapato e che uora uora arrivo' cu' ferrybboat a malano, il mix e' esplosivo...
> 
> almeno quell'anno abbiamo risparmiato i botti a capodanno...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma poverina, dai... Se si sente ancora giovane dentro, perchè dovrebbe stare con un tristissimo cinquantenne con la pancetta magari con figli a carico pure lui?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Tuba! perchè ci vedi arrabbiati?


No......

Ma ci deve essere per forza un motivo per augurare Peace and Love a qualcuno ? :mrgreen:

Vabbè.....a te niente Peace and Love......a dormire.....marsc.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No......
> 
> Ma ci deve essere per forza un motivo per augurare Peace and Love a qualcuno ? :mrgreen:
> 
> *Vabbè.....a te niente Peace and Love......*a dormire.....marsc.....:mrgreen:


 :triste::triste::triste::triste:        


vabbè vado a nanna.......notte tuba!:dorme::dorme:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> *Io ti posso dire che ho conosciuto una coppia con 41 anni di differenza, sposata da 17 anni, che sembrava l'essenza del vero amore. Due piccioncini innamorati.*
> 
> Non ci sono regole, purtroppo.
> 
> ...


Si vabbe' qua so' proprio patologici...non fanno testo..

comunque mo' indagano su sti matrimoni....o sulla circonvenzione d'incapace da parte della badante o per acquisire la nazionalita' illegalmente...

ripensace...

comunque di preciso la strizzacervelli che t'ha detto?


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :triste::triste::triste::triste:
> 
> 
> vabbè vado a nanna.......notte tuba!:dorme::dorme:


Vado a dormire pure io che 

(a) stasera me sò quasi rotto un braccio e c'ho una spalla distrutta...

(b) da solo con dreaming non ci voglio restare :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

La lascsio nelle sapienti mani di stermi :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (20 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vado a dormire pure io che
> 
> (a) *stasera me sò quasi rotto un braccio e c'ho una spalla distrutta...*
> 
> (b) da solo con dreaming non ci voglio restare :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 mi dispiace!
dai a nanna anche te che ti voglio in forma......:up:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Ma no, ma che caso patologico  stranamente stavano benissimo insieme! 

La psicologa mi ha detto di fare ciò che sento, senza lasciarmi influenzare dai giudizi di genitori e amici. Di lasciarmi andare veramente e anche di mettere un freno alla mia razionalità.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ma poverina, dai... Se si sente ancora giovane dentro, perchè dovrebbe stare con un tristissimo cinquantenne con la pancetta magari con figli a carico pure lui?


Perche' e' la morte sua...

infatti ha corretto il tiro e mo' sta con uno di appena 2-3 anni meno di lei,  divorziato e co' due figli...

e sembra che stiano navigando tranquilli con la barchetta...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vado a dormire pure io che
> 
> (a) stasera me sò quasi rotto un braccio e c'ho una spalla distrutta...
> 
> ...


Perchè, tu sei più cattivo? 

Comunque tranquillo, dagli 85 in giù nemmeno li considero papabili gli uomini, per cui puoi anche avvicinarti...

In bocca al lupo per la spalla...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' e' la morte sua...
> 
> infatti ha corretto il tiro e mo' sta con uno di appena 2-3 anni meno di lei,  divorziato e co' due figli...
> 
> e sembra che stiano navigando tranquilli con la barchetta...


La tranquillità non sempre si accompagna con la felicità. Dovrebbe trovare allora un cinquantenne mooolto vitale com'è lei. Solo che di solito, questi ultimi, cercano le trentenni, purtroppo.
Ma non è detto.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Perchè, tu sei più cattivo?
> 
> Comunque tranquillo, dagli 85 in giù nemmeno li considero papabili gli uomini, per cui puoi anche avvicinarti...
> 
> In bocca al lupo per la spalla...


No quello cattivo è Daniele....io sono lo stronzo :mrgreen:

Crepi.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ma no, ma che caso patologico  stranamente stavano benissimo insieme!
> 
> La psicologa mi ha detto di fare ciò che sento, senza lasciarmi influenzare dai giudizi di genitori e amici. Di lasciarmi andare veramente *e anche di mettere un freno alla mia razionalità*.


E su questo per me staresti gia' a posto cosi'...:mrgreen:

comunque ti si deve tirar fuori la roba co' le tenaglie...

la differenza d'eta' l'abbiamo seppur con fatica assodata, ma mo' di grazia ci sputi anche partendo da 0, la tua dove la dobbiamo stoppare cosi' andiamo tutti a far la nanna contenti stanotte?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

La mia che???


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> La tranquillità non sempre si accompagna con la felicità. Dovrebbe trovare allora un cinquantenne mooolto vitale com'è lei. Solo che di solito, questi ultimi, cercano le trentenni, purtroppo.
> Ma non è detto.


Va' che credo che in parecchi nell'uovo vorrebbero trovare piu' la serenita' che la felicita'...:mrgreen:

quella dura poco sempre se riesci a beccartela ed e' da vedere anche se e' genuina al ciento pe' ciento e non drogata...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Non è che sono restia a dare dettagli per pudore... Ehm, la tipa di lui frequenta qualche forum e mi sembra abbia più di due neuroni, non ci metterebbe molto a fare 2+2...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> quella dura poco sempre se riesci a beccartela e se e' anche genuina al ciento pe' ciento e non drogata...


Io per qualche periodo ce le ho avute, serenità e felicità. Quei periodi erano strettamente correlati a sorrisi a 32 denti veri, tutto il giorno, e al sesso migliore della mia vita.
Chiedo troppo se la voglio... non dico tutta la vita... ma almeno per un ventennio?


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> La mia che???


L'eta', no, stordita...:mrgreen:

cosi' faccio la tara...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Tra i 25 e i 30 anni!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non è che sono restia a dare dettagli per pudore... Ehm, la tipa di lui frequenta qualche forum e mi sembra abbia più di due neuroni, non ci metterebbe molto a fare 2+2...


Ellamadonna ecche'e' mandrake?:mrgreen:

A me hanno rubato na' macchina nel '92, che me la ritrova?

C'ero affezionato a padre pio cul cruscotto...

era vero originale de San Giovanni Rotondo, mica made in ciaina...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Padre Pio? Era meglio l'adesivo "shit happens".


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Tra i 25 e i 30 anni!


ma piu' 25 o 30???...

ao' che fatica...maremma buhaiola......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Padre Pio? Era meglio l'adesivo "shit happens".


non conosco le lingue magari s'offendeva qualche pischella e nun ce stava piu' poi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Ma che cambia? Tanto di testa sono rimasta ai 15 anni...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ma che cambia? Tanto di testa sono rimasta ai 15 anni...


cioe' sei ritardata di ben 10-15 anni??

hai detto cotica...e quanno te ripiji co' tutto sto vantaggio che hai dato...

giocate er jolly...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Vorrei tornare in carreggiata infatti. Sono stufa di comportarmi ed essere trattata da adolescente. Non è bello essere ammonita da persone anagraficamente più piccole di me.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Vorrei tornare in carreggiata infatti. Sono stufa di comportarmi ed essere trattata da adolescente. Non è bello essere ammonita da persone anagraficamente più piccole di me.


tipo le tue procuginette?

che stronzette...ma e' tutta invidia...

nun da' rett'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Le mie amichette del cuore più che altro  Ma fanno bene! Mi motivano tanto...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Le mie amichette del cuore più che altro  Ma fanno bene! Mi motivano tanto...


azz che belle amiche....pure loro specializzate in geriatria??...


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Non direi, a loro piace la carne fresca!


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non direi, a loro piace la carne fresca!


Che schifo, neh?

ste depravate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

:carneval:

Buonanotte, Sterminator! A domani, se Dio vuole.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Buonanotte, Sterminator! A domani, se Dio vuole.


perche' l'hai fatto inkazzare?:mrgreen:

vabbuo' 'notte, e fatte er latte con un Buondi' Motta o un Kinder...

damme retta...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> E' vero, è peggio. Già questo weekend abbiamo avuto una spiacevole discussione riguardo a certi valori che non condividiamo. Purtroppo lui nega l'evidenza. Gli dico chiaramente che siamo diversi, che per me questa non è una storia a lungo termine, che non mi sposerei e non andrei mai a convivere con lui e lui nega... dice che non è vero...
> 
> C'è il mio ex, ma anche se non ci fosse stato, avrei potuto provare a far funzionare questa cosa per un altro paio di mesi... ma non di più.
> Mi dice anche decidi tu, se mi vuoi ci sono, se non mi vuoi ti lascio andare.
> Però poi è possessivo e si arrabbia quando magari non lo chiamo o quando mi prendo i miei spazi per coltivare i miei hobbies.



Ciao, benvenuta.
Capisco che lasciare una persona che in fin dei conti rispettiamo, a cui vogliamo bene, che non ci ha fatto nulla di male, sia difficile. Difficile affrontare il suo dolore e le spiegazioni. Ma è quello che gli devi -e che il tuo "ex" deve alla sua attuale.
Lasciando stare lui, che deve affrontare la *sua* situazione, se non te la senti di dire chiaramente al tuo... moroso? ragazzo? che ami un altro, non dirglielo, pur di lasciarlo libero e chiudere questa situazione falsa e doppia.
Siamo diversi, non è una storia a lunga scadenza, non sono evidentemente frasi abbastanza decise per lui. Non ti amo, mi spiace, non sto più bene con te, non ho voglia di baciarti e di fare l'amore, e non ho voglia di impegnarmi.
Farà male comunque, non ti sentirai certo a tuo agio, ma in fin dei conti, mica ti puoi aspettare di trovarti il tappeto rosso steso davanti... certe scelte si pagano, e il prezzo di quella che hai fatto mettendoti con lui, è di doverlo guardare in faccia mentre lo lasci.
Non puoi aspettare che ti lasci lui, o che "vi lasciate" da buoni amici.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si....tu pensa una donna a 40 anni ancora piena di vita insieme ad un uomo di 60...mi dici cosa si raccontano??????????????????? (vale anche al contrario)
> e te lo dico per esperienza...anche io sono stata con un uomo più grande di me e ti assicuro che nonostante il grande amore per alcuni aspetti la differenza si sentiva eccome!



Conosco una coppia, lui 70 ormai, lei 50, circa.
Purtroppo, ehm, la storia è finita, ma per motivi che nulla hanno a che fare con l'età.
Direi anzi che lui è più pieno di vita, attivo, aperto alle esperienze (non sto parlando di tradimenti, qua non ce ne sono stati) di lei. Bell'uomo, curato, intelligente, spiritoso... una grinta invidiabile!
A paragone lei è una donnetta.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> fidati è una certezza....non può durare in eterno....



Conosco anche un'altra coppia, 15 anni di differenza con lei più grande di lui... sposati l'altr'anno, felicissimi.
Chiaro che i dubbi e le incertezze ci sono state, tra gli amici, eppure, conoscendoli, non gli avremmo mai detto di separarsi per evitare i futuri problemi.


----------



## Kid (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non mi dilungo in tanti particolari perchè è una vicenda molto delicata e  non voglio lasciare alcun indizio. Il succo è questo: stavo con un uomo  da tanti anni. Avevamo un rapporto molto conflittuale e molto  ostacolato dalle rispettive famiglie, soprattutto a causa della  differenza di età. A un certo punto mi sono comportata male e ho  interrotto il nostro rapporto. Abbiamo continuato a comportarci da  fidanzati e volevo riconquistarlo, ma ormai la sua fiducia in me era  rotta. Dopo un po' anche lui si è comportato male perchè mi ha tradito e  ha deciso di lasciarmi per mettersi con questa persona. Per un periodo  abbiamo continuato a frequentarci (senza sesso, almeno da quel punto di  vista ci siamo sempre "rispettati"...). Il suo messaggio era:  "frequentiamoci senza impegno e senza sesso, non mi fido di te e se  davvero sei cambiata ne voglio la riprova, prima di buttare questa  relazione".
> Io ho avuto un paio di tresche. Una di queste, con un  ragazzo molto serio che era molto preso, l'ho interrotta proprio per il  mio ex. Ma dopo l'ennesimo weekend che mi aveva promesso di vederci e mi  ha dato buca, ho deciso di voltare pagina.
> Sono uscita con un uomo  molto intrigante che mi piaceva già da un paio di settimane. E' stata  una cosa bellissima e ci siamo messi insieme dopo non molto tempo. Ho  riscoperto le farfalle nello stomaco, stavo veramente bene, anche se ho  sempre avuto nel cuore il mio ex.
> Poi è capitato che dall'inizio  dell'anno il mio ex ha iniziato a essere più dolce con me. Abbiamo  ripreso a vederci come prima e soprattutto ci siamo aperti a vicenda su  quelli che sono stati i motivi della nostra separazione e abbiamo  ritrovato la fiducia reciproca.
> ...



Potresti scrivere un manuale su come "mettere il culo nelle pedate".

Non si possono far soffrire meno le persone che non c'entrano... forse solo essere sinceri può aiutare.

Ho letto della differenza d'età e... vabbè ho visto che ti sei arrabbiata, ma te lo dico pure io: lascia perdere, avrete un sacco di problemi più avanti. Non siete Catherine Zeta Johnes e Michael Douglas, queste cose tra noi umani non funzionano quasi mai.


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2011)

ma qui il problema non mi sembra mica la differenza d'età...c'è tanta confusione


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2011)

Bisognerebbe abolire trasmissioni tipo Grande Fratello, o serie televisive tipo 
Sex and The City.....ecco i casini che combinano.....


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe abolire trasmissioni tipo Grande Fratello, o serie televisive tipo
> Sex and The City.....ecco i casini che combinano.....


Tra le due sono indeciso su quale sia piu' cagata dell'altra...:mrgreen:

Non dimentichiamoci anche delle casalinghe sfogacazzi...

(pero' la Longoria me garba...porca Eva...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Aprile 2011)

è ovvio che la mia scelta va a lei





la fantastica bree van de kamp:rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non dimentichiamo anche delle casalinghe


Never Covered.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è ovvio che la mia scelta va a lei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questa e' leggermente piu' arrapante....ma appena appena...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe abolire trasmissioni tipo Grande Fratello, o serie televisive tipo
> Sex and The City.....ecco i casini che combinano.....


Sul GF sono d'accordissimo.
Su Sex and The City NO  non foss'altro per Samantha Jones, la guru della sessualità femminile.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ho letto della differenza d'età e... vabbè ho visto che ti sei arrabbiata, ma te lo dico pure io: lascia perdere, avrete un sacco di problemi più avanti. Non siete Catherine Zeta Johnes e Michael Douglas, queste cose tra noi umani non funzionano quasi mai.


Secondo me funzionano anche di più perchè non ci sono di mezzo popolarità e soldi


----------



## Tubarao (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Sul GF sono d'accordissimo.
> Su Sex and The City NO  non foss'altro per Samantha Jones, la guru della sessualità femminile.


Ecco, è proprio lei quella che combina più casini. :mrgreen:

Per essere come Samantha ci vuole un cervello grande come una casa.

Tutte quelle che ho incontrato che in qualche modo volevano emularla erano solo delle apritrici di gambe.......

Imparate da Samantha...Imparate....


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Sul GF sono d'accordissimo.
> Su Sex and The City NO  non foss'altro per Samantha Jones, la guru della sessualità femminile.


Scusa ammetto di essere poco erudito...:mrgreen: e mi sembra di ricordarla come la meno sfigata del gruppo, pero' che cazzo de guru e' se non raddrizza manco lei na' situazione stabile manco pagando?

Guru dei fallimenti forse? allora si'...concordo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lasciando stare lui, che deve affrontare la *sua* situazione, se non te la senti di dire chiaramente al tuo... moroso? ragazzo? che ami un altro, non dirglielo, pur di lasciarlo libero e chiudere questa situazione falsa e doppia.
> Siamo diversi, non è una storia a lunga scadenza, non sono evidentemente frasi abbastanza decise per lui. Non ti amo, mi spiace, non sto più bene con te, non ho voglia di baciarti e di fare l'amore, e non ho voglia di impegnarmi.
> Farà male comunque, non ti sentirai certo a tuo agio, ma in fin dei conti, mica ti puoi aspettare di trovarti il tappeto rosso steso davanti... certe scelte si pagano, e il prezzo di quella che hai fatto mettendoti con lui, è di doverlo guardare in faccia mentre lo lasci.
> Non puoi aspettare che ti lasci lui, o che "vi lasciate" da buoni amici.
> In bocca al lupo


Si, penso che dovrò dirgli proprio così, che non sto più bene con lui...

Oggi mi ha chiamato il mio ex e siamo stati molto al telefono. Lui non è mai stato espansivo, preferisce scrivere le cose carine su carta (lettere) o via mail, ma devo dire che oggi mi ha colpito. 
Oltre che dichiararci la mancanza reciproca l'uno dell'altra  abbiamo parlato di nuovo di quello che ci ha portato a fare queste cavolate e soprattutto dei motivi che ci avevano spinto, verso la fine, ad avere un rapporto brutto.

Si era innescato un circolo vizioso di orgoglio, ognuno di noi si impuntava su alcune cose e alla fine, litigando per sciocchezze, ci rimettevamo entrambi.

Per fortuna abbiamo fatto tabula rasa e ci siamo perdonati a vicenda. Questa volta sul serio e non "tanto per".

Io ci credo abbastanza. Penso di essere molto cambiata e anche lui è cambiato. In meglio. A volte la "strizza" è l'impulso necessario per fare cose che si sarebbero dovute fare molto prima.


----------



## Eliade (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> E' vero, è peggio. Già questo weekend abbiamo avuto una spiacevole discussione riguardo a certi valori che non condividiamo. Purtroppo lui nega l'evidenza. Gli dico chiaramente che siamo diversi, che per me questa non è una storia a lungo termine, che non mi sposerei e non andrei mai a convivere con lui e lui nega... dice che non è vero...
> 
> C'è il mio ex, ma anche se non ci fosse stato, avrei potuto provare a far funzionare questa cosa per un altro paio di mesi... ma non di più.
> Mi dice anche decidi tu, se mi vuoi ci sono, se non mi vuoi ti lascio andare.
> Però poi è possessivo e si arrabbia quando magari non lo chiamo o quando mi prendo i miei spazi per coltivare i miei hobbies.


Non ho letto tutto (17 pagine son troppe eh...), ma credo tu stia sbagliando. Non devi confrontarti con lui sui valori o quant'altro. Devi lasciarlo, punto.
Non lo ami e non vedi un futuro con lui. Non c'è altro da aggiungere. Quello che poi succederà con l'ex, non è importante ai fini della tua storia con questa persona.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Scusa ammetto di essere poco erudito...:mrgreen: e mi sembra di ricordarla come la meno sfigata del gruppo, pero' che cazzo de guru e' se non raddrizza manco lei na' situazione stabile manco pagando?
> 
> Guru dei fallimenti forse? allora si'...concordo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Samantha è quella che sc*** come un riccio!

Io non penso che sia un fallimento non avere una relazione stabile. 
Se uno si diverte di più senza, perchè no?
Sono pochi gli esseri umani così saggi da dare priorità alle amicizie, piuttosto che al rapporto di coppia. 
Siamo così noiosamente legati all'istinto e alle leggi biologiche...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Samantha è quella che sc*** come un riccio!
> 
> Io non penso che sia un fallimento non avere una relazione stabile.
> Se uno si diverte di più senza, perchè no?
> ...


Tutto bellissimo per il nostro ego ipertrofico, salvo poi scoprire quando e' troppo tardi che non si e' realmente fatto un cazzo nella vita e non solo per noi....

tipo procreare e lasciargli piu' o meno qualcosa come hanno fatto piu' o meno con noi...

stranamente tutti poi si pentono...

pero' concordo che noia che barba che barba che noia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Profumodidonna (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni avete?
> 
> Pure te 25 annni e stai con tuo "padre"?
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahhaha:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tutto bellissimo per il nostro ego ipertrofico, salvo poi scoprire quando e' troppo tardi che non si e' realmente fatto un cazzo nella vita e non solo per noi....
> 
> tipo procreare e lasciargli piu' o meno qualcosa come hanno fatto piu' o meno con noi...
> 
> ...



Ci sono persone inadatte alla vita di coppia.
Chi riesce ad avere le palle di guardarsi e riconoscerlo, e di evitare di rovinare la vita a un altro/a solo per la paura della solitudine o per la paura di non procreare, tanto di cappello.
Idem per i figli. Mica tutti sono adatti. Già i super entusiasti causano di quei disastri, quelli che non se la sentono, a mio parere, fanno bene se si trattengono.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono persone inadatte alla vita di coppia.
> Chi riesce ad avere le palle di guardarsi e riconoscerlo, e di evitare di rovinare la vita a un altro/a solo per la paura della solitudine o per la paura di non procreare, tanto di cappello.
> Idem per i figli. Mica tutti sono adatti. Già i super entusiasti causano di quei disastri, quelli che non se la sentono, a mio parere, fanno bene se si trattengono.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo! Non è mica un obbligo convivere/sposarsi e procreare. E poi non è detto che da vecchi si stia male! Io da pensionata vorrà fare come quelle turiste tedesche zitelle o vedove che spesso si incontrano in giro che fanno tutti quei bei viaggi da sole.
In Italia siamo indietro, quando un'anziana resta zitella o vedova, si chiude in casa e la sua vita è finita, oppure si attacca ai parenti.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ci sono persone inadatte alla vita di coppia.
> Chi riesce ad avere le palle di guardarsi e riconoscerlo, e di evitare di rovinare la vita a un altro/a solo per la paura della solitudine o per la paura di non procreare, tanto di cappello.
> Idem per i figli. Mica tutti sono adatti. Già i super entusiasti causano di quei disastri, quelli che non se la sentono, a mio parere, fanno bene se si trattengono.


Cerrrrrrto conosco l'oggettino...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo! Non è mica un obbligo convivere/sposarsi e procreare. E poi non è detto che da vecchi si stia male! Io da pensionata vorrà fare come quelle turiste tedesche zitelle o vedove che spesso si incontrano in giro che fanno tutti quei bei viaggi da sole.
> In Italia siamo indietro, quando un'anziana resta zitella o vedova, si chiude in casa e la sua vita è finita, oppure si attacca ai parenti.


Sempre se la salute t'accompagna....:mrgreen:

a me farebbe squallore a gogo' farme parcheggia' in un ospizio....

se poi mia figlia, se sara' l'evenienza, me sfankula e' un altro paio di maniche ma ho delle frecce al mio arco per "convincerla" a farse viulenz....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

infatti anche il tuo ganzo sta provvedendo per tempo...o no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Purtroppo se Dio vuole che avrai una brutta vecchiaia, ci finisci lo stesso in ospizio, anche se hai tanti figli. O al massimo ti parcheggiano una badante rumena in casa che ti tratta pure male.
Bisogna solo incrociare le dita e pregare in una vita splendida e un trapasso improvviso nel sonno.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Purtroppo se Dio vuole che avrai una brutta vecchiaia, ci finisci lo stesso in ospizio, anche se hai tanti figli. O al massimo ti parcheggiano una badante rumena in casa che ti tratta pure male.
> Bisogna solo incrociare le dita e pregare in una vita splendida e un trapasso improvviso nel sonno.


ma certo, pero' col tuo ottimismo cosmico, manco dovresti alzarti dal letto ancora scivoli nella vasca e ce rimani...

mi piacciono tanto le persone ottimiste...pero' la badante rumena potrei prenderla in considerasiun'...

ce penso su..giuro...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Io sono il ritratto dell'ottimismo  la mia vecchiaia la vedo a fare la turista in giro per il mondo e a sperperare denaro in cose inutili, cosa che a quanto pare non riesco a fare in gioventù perchè mi ripugna :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Io sono il ritratto dell'ottimismo  la mia vecchiaia la vedo a fare la turista in giro per il mondo e a sperperare denaro in cose inutili, cosa che a quanto pare non riesco a fare in gioventù perchè mi ripugna :mrgreen:


Brava metti da parte e poi fai girare per bene l'economia...

pero' ti rendi conto che parli da single ed il tuo grande amore non ci sara' piu' da un bel pezzo?si'?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Beh, a me piacerebbe che ci fosse il miracolo e che lui fosse sempre con me. Però, da persona responsabile, devo anche tenere in conto che è un sogno.
Di certo non voglio finire come tante donne anziane che, una volta sole, si chiudono in casa a lamentarsi e a sfracellare i maroni con le loro disgrazie al primo essere umano che gli capita a tiro.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Beh, a me piacerebbe che ci fosse il miracolo e che lui fosse sempre con me. Però, da persona responsabile, devo anche tenere in conto che è un sogno.
> Di certo non voglio finire come tante donne anziane che, una volta sole, si chiudono in casa a lamentarsi e a sfracellare i maroni con le loro disgrazie al primo essere umano che gli capita a tiro.


eeeehhhh
ma sono le stesse che li sfracellavano anche prima
per questo restano vedove :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Sono uscita con un uomo molto intrigante che mi piaceva già da un paio di settimane. E' stata una cosa bellissima e ci siamo messi insieme dopo non molto tempo. Ho riscoperto le farfalle nello stomaco, stavo veramente bene, anche se ho sempre avuto nel cuore il mio ex.
> Poi è capitato che dall'inizio dell'anno il mio ex ha iniziato a essere più dolce con me. Abbiamo ripreso a vederci come prima e soprattutto ci siamo aperti a vicenda su quelli che sono stati i motivi della nostra separazione e abbiamo ritrovato la fiducia reciproca.
> 
> Ci siamo dati un po' di tempo, anche per non correre (consiglio che ci ha dato anche un mio carissimo amico che sa tutto), per temo che i sensi di colpa mi, anzi ci faranno perdere tanto tempo. Questo weekend ci siamo mandati messaggi inequivocabili.... io a lui "non ce la faccio a stare tra le braccia di un altro e pensare a te". Lui a me "qui mi sento fuori posto".
> E' vero, siamo due cretini, lui che ha tirato la pallina sul piano inclinato e io che non ho saputo apprezzarlo quando era mio del tutto. Per tutto quello che abbiamo fatto è stato in buona fede. Cerco consigli sinceri su come gestire questa situazione per far soffrire il meno possibile le persone che non c'entrano nulla... *e anche per non soffrire noi che non ce lo meritiamo*.




In che senso non hai saputo apprezzarlo quando era tuo?

E perchè pensi che non meritate di soffrire?

Questa cosa mi incuriosisce, sinceramente.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Non ho saputo apprezzarlo quando era mio perché ero troppo concentrata sulla mia depressione e sul mio malessere per essere una buona compagna di vita per lui. Ho sempre dato per scontato il mio amore, dimostrandoglielo troppo poco e rovinando quelle briciole con la mia rabbia.

Non merito di soffrire ancora, come non lo merita lui, perché tutto quello che abbiamo fatto in questi mesi, l'abbiamo fatto in buona fede. A parte il contatto che abbiamo sempre tenuto, quando abbiamo iniziato le nostre relazioni eravamo convinti davvero che fosse finita tra di noi e che sarebbe rimasto, con il tempo, solo un dolce ricordo.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (20 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eeeehhhh
> ma sono le stesse che li sfracellavano anche prima
> per questo restano vedove :carneval:


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahha  Beh, io sapevo dei capelli bianchi venuti a causa delle consorti... Questo estremo non l'avevo considerato.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (21 Aprile 2011)

Ci siamo visti a cena e abbiamo parlato delle nostre situazioni ma soprattutto di quello che vorremo fare io e lui quando avremo risolto tutto.
Non era tantissimo che non ci vedevamo, ma ci eravamo mancati tanto.
E' emerso ancora di più quanto il problema principale fosse la continua ansia che avevo e il fatto che me la prendevo con lui, piuttosto che chiedergli aiuto. E lui alla fine si era rassegnato e chiuso di fronte al mio carattere.
La mia guarigione, dopo la psicoterapia, per un verso mi ha fatto stare meglio e mi ha reso una persona più serena, e per l'altro verso lui ha ripreso a fidarsi di me e ad essere più aperto.
Sono felice che non abbiamo fatto l'amore né altri contatti fisici inappropriati, anche se il desiderio era tanto da parte di entrambi, perché questo è giusto che accadrà quando saremo liberi. 
Per gli altri, anche, ma soprattutto per noi due, per non "sporcare" il nostro amore.


----------



## Tubarao (21 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Per gli altri, anche, ma soprattutto per noi due, per non "sporcare" il nostro amore.



Molto probabilmente era solo la cena che gli è rimasta un pò pesantuccia :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Molto probabilmente era solo la cena che gli è rimasta un pò pesantuccia :mrgreen:


O la prostata che fa capoccella...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (21 Aprile 2011)

Daiiiiii :rotfl: E' che lui è una perla rara. Mi ha insegnato tanto da questo punto di vista. Da' un valore al sesso, soprattutto al sesso tra di noi, che mi piace. Ma anche io condivido questo punto di vista. 
Forse anzi, avrei da imparare.
In tutta la mia vita è l'unico uomo con cui mi sono sentita sempre una donna, più che una femmina.
Quando eravamo in crisi e mi ha tradito, erano mesi che non facevamo l'amore. Da questo punto di vista non gli posso dire nulla.


----------



## aristocat (21 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Sono felice che non abbiamo fatto l'amore né altri contatti fisici inappropriati, anche se il desiderio era tanto da parte di entrambi, perché questo è giusto che accadrà quando saremo liberi.
> Per gli altri, anche, ma soprattutto per noi due, per non "sporcare" il nostro amore.


Bella e interessante, questa considerazione


----------



## Sterminator (22 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bella e interessante, questa considerazione


E manco so' partiti per la maratona...:mrgreen:

figurt al decimo kilometro com'arrivano.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Sono felice che non abbiamo fatto l'amore né altri contatti fisici inappropriati, anche se il desiderio era tanto da parte di entrambi, perché questo è giusto che accadrà quando saremo liberi.
> Per gli altri, anche, ma soprattutto per noi due, per non "sporcare" il nostro amore.


Esempio di come dovrebbero andare le cose...e come purtroppo troppo spesso non vanno. Io condanno l'altro atteggiamento, questo invece lo trovo umano e perfetto. Per chi mi disse che essere lasciati è un  dolore, si è vero, ma essere lasciasciati e cornuti è nche peggio, è l'inutilità di una relazione.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Esempio di come dovrebbero andare le cose...e come purtroppo troppo spesso non vanno. Io condanno l'altro atteggiamento, questo invece lo trovo umano e perfetto. Per chi mi disse che essere lasciati è un  dolore, si è vero, ma essere lasciasciati e cornuti è nche peggio, è l'inutilità di una relazione.


Vedi? E' lei che ha lasciato te, non tu che hai lasciato lei...


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi? E' lei che ha lasciato te, non tu che hai lasciato lei...


Più complesso, ei mi lasciò, poi mi chiese aiuto (senza averne il diritto di chiederne visto il dolo) e poi dopo che scoprìì tutto volle stare con me. Successivamente quando venne a casa mia le dissi che no riuscivo a stre in quelle condizioni e quindi la mollai, ma imposi un patto per via del dolo. Patto non rispettato.
La  parola di una persona se  ha un valore la persona stessa, vale come se non più  di un contratto, chi non fa valere la prorpia parola è soo un meschino stupido.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più complesso, ei mi lasciò, poi mi chiese aiuto (senza averne il diritto di chiederne visto il dolo) e poi dopo che scoprìì tutto volle stare con me. Successivamente quando venne a casa mia le dissi che no riuscivo a stre in quelle condizioni e quindi la mollai, ma imposi un patto per via del dolo. Patto non rispettato.
> La  parola di una persona se  ha un valore la persona stessa, vale come se non più  di un contratto, chi non fa valere la prorpia parola è soo un meschino stupido.


Ma fidati...l'amore non è mai un patto sancito.
Per i patti appunto esiste l'istituzione del matrimonio.
Non capisco te, ma capisco molto bene...lei...e la riempirei di baci.


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2011)

Conte, tu usi le parole per dare un significato diverso a quello che ho detto. Il patto era che io stavo male e che lei avrebbe dovuto in un qualche modo aiutarmi ad uscirne per non pesare su persone che non mi avrebbero potuto sostenere. Sapeva che stavo male e che ero instabile e nonostante avessi per colpa sua perso un esame che non sono riuscito a dare per 2 anni visto che non riuscivo a ricordarmi neppure le cose basilari dela mia vita...sempre con quel brutto incubo che mi torturava.
Conte, tu non hai avuto un padre morto ammazzato e quindi mi spiaci, parli di amore e cazzate alla pari, ma quando si parla di cose un poco più importanti, l'amore conta come una merda pestata.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, tu usi le parole per dare un significato diverso a quello che ho detto. Il patto era che io stavo male e che lei avrebbe dovuto in un qualche modo aiutarmi ad uscirne per non pesare su persone che non mi avrebbero potuto sostenere. Sapeva che stavo male e che ero instabile e nonostante avessi per colpa sua perso un esame che non sono riuscito a dare per 2 anni visto che non riuscivo a ricordarmi neppure le cose basilari dela mia vita...sempre con quel brutto incubo che mi torturava.
> Conte, tu non hai avuto un padre morto ammazzato e quindi mi spiaci, parli di amore e cazzate alla pari, ma quando si parla di cose un poco più importanti, l'amore conta come una merda pestata.


E allora a che cosa ha diritto avere un padre ammazzato?
E quelli che hanno avuto un padre violento e ubriacone?
E quelli che hanno avuto un padre morboso e pedofilo?
E quelli che hanno avuto un padre dedito al gioco?

Lei avrebbe dovuto aiutarti?
Ma ti rendi conto?
Doveva? E perchè?
Ma figurati se è colpa sua se hai perso un esame...
Tu vuoi sempre e solo farti compatire...

Avere un buon padre, spero, non è un diritto per nessuno.


----------



## Daniele (23 Aprile 2011)

Ma che cazzate dici Conte, avere un padre è un conto, buono o non buono che sia, non averlo perchè una testa di minchia di tuo conterraneo ha deciso di salvarsi le chiappe facendolo fuori, mi spiace proprio non c'è confronto.
lei perchè doveva? Perchè  mi chiese conforto per la morte di suo nonno pur non stando più con me, sapendo che le avevo dato una opportunità di dirmi il perchè era tutto finito, ovviamente in quel momento non c'era l'altro (a detta sua, mentre c'era eccome). Ma chi chiamò per essere consolata e sorretta dalla morte di suo nonno, sapendo che comunque per me l'affetto è un conto e l'amore e un altro? Ovviamente me, eppure sapeva che se io avessi saputo non le avrei manco risposto al telefono. Questo, mi spiace, si chiama cattiva fede. Io per quello che mi ha fatto, per avermi messo in condizioni instabili lontano da casa mia, facendomi vivere un altro funerale dopo quello di mio padre in condizioni terribili, avevo diritto ad un aiuto, se non ad un risarcimento delle spese che ho dovuto per colpa sua sostenere.
Puttana lei e quella vacca di sua madre.


----------



## sienne (23 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 



Daniele, rispetto il tuo dolore e delusione … ma dovresti fare pace con la vita … 
  Questo rimanere fermi … t’impedisce di andare avanti … di vivere … di crescere … di svilupparti. 



  Perdere un padre che si ha amato, deve essere terribile … ma non tutti hanno avuto la tua fortuna. Si, fortuna … fortuna di aver avuto un buon padre. Per molti non vale l’argomento, ma tu un padre lo hai avuto comunque … perché per molti sarebbe stato meglio non averlo … 

  sienne


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che cazzate dici Conte, avere un padre è un conto, buono o non buono che sia, non averlo perchè una testa di minchia di tuo conterraneo ha deciso di salvarsi le chiappe facendolo fuori, mi spiace proprio non c'è confronto.
> lei perchè doveva? Perchè  mi chiese conforto per la morte di suo nonno pur non stando più con me, sapendo che le avevo dato una opportunità di dirmi il perchè era tutto finito, ovviamente in quel momento non c'era l'altro (a detta sua, mentre c'era eccome). Ma chi chiamò per essere consolata e sorretta dalla morte di suo nonno, sapendo che comunque per me l'affetto è un conto e l'amore e un altro? Ovviamente me, eppure sapeva che se io avessi saputo non le avrei manco risposto al telefono. Questo, mi spiace, si chiama cattiva fede. Io per quello che mi ha fatto, per avermi messo in condizioni instabili lontano da casa mia, facendomi vivere un altro funerale dopo quello di mio padre in condizioni terribili, avevo diritto ad un aiuto, se non ad un risarcimento delle spese che ho dovuto per colpa sua sostenere.
> Puttana lei e quella vacca di sua madre.


Ho capito sei così gretto da dire...
Dato che ti ho aiutato tu mi devi aiutare...
Guarda sono sicuro che se io facessi un discorso del genere alle mie amiche, mi fanculizzerebbero all'istante...
Dai dillo che le hai perfino detto piagnucolando...Con tutto quello che ho fatto per te...
Guarda io sono enormemente debitore ad una persona che mi ha insegnato che dobbiamo "dimenticarci" del bene che facciamo...nel momento che andiamo a rimarcarlo lo squalifichiamo...
NO. Non sopporterei mai al mio fianco una donna che ci "deve stare" dato che io "l'ho aiutata"....
Secondo me tu non hai capito un cazzo della tua morosa...un cazzo...
E lei si dirà maledetta quella volta che sono andata a chidergli una mano...maledetta...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa vuoi il Canun albanese è la lieta novella al confronto no?


----------



## sienne (24 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi il Canun albanese è la lieta novella al confronto no?


Ciao, 

 Scusa i miei limiti … non capisco la battuta … 


sienne


----------



## elena (24 Aprile 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Scusa i miei limiti … non capisco la battuta …
> 
> ...


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanun
*La vendetta*

 Viene regolato dal Kanun anche il sistema delle vendette di sangue,  consuetudine antichissima di origine illirica. Viene fissato in maniera  rigorosa il diritto di vendicare l'uccisione del proprio familiare,  colpendo fino al terzo grado i parenti maschi dell'assassino. Adempiere  alla vendetta è considerato un obbligo, pena il disprezzo da parte della  collettività. Il perdono da parte dei parenti offesi è previsto e  regolato da uno specifico rituale.
 Il perdono, considerato saggio quanto l'omicidio, poteva essere applicato su ogni famigliare, tranne per l'ospite.


P.S. Quibbel...va bene così?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (25 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Esempio di come dovrebbero andare le cose...e come purtroppo troppo spesso non vanno. Io condanno l'altro atteggiamento, questo invece lo trovo umano e perfetto. Per chi mi disse che essere lasciati è un  dolore, si è vero, ma essere lasciasciati e cornuti è nche peggio, è l'inutilità di una relazione.


E' che ho sbagliato a mettermi con lui sapendo bene di avere ancora il mio ex nel cuore e il mio ex ha sbagliato con lei allo stesso modo.
A questo punto mi pare il minimo essergli fedeli almeno con il corpo...
Io lo desidero tantissimo e penso che quando faremo l'amore sarà il Paradiso, di certo non ci cambierà la vita aspettare che le cose si sistemino.


----------



## aristocat (25 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> E' che ho sbagliato a mettermi con lui sapendo bene di avere ancora il mio ex nel cuore e il mio ex ha sbagliato con lei allo stesso modo.
> A questo punto mi pare il minimo essergli fedeli almeno con il corpo...
> Io lo desidero tantissimo e penso che quando faremo l'amore sarà il Paradiso, di certo non ci cambierà la vita aspettare che le cose si sistemino.


Ma cara Dreaming, qui i due mesi di "proroga" con "fedeltà corporea" che dicevi giorni fa, passano veramente se non chiarisci quello che provi per il tuo compagno attuale...:blank: poi ognuno sceglie quello che preferisce eh


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (25 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma cara Dreaming, qui i due mesi di "proroga" con "fedeltà corporea" che dicevi giorni fa, passano veramente se non chiarisci quello che provi per il tuo compagno attuale...:blank: poi ognuno sceglie quello che preferisce eh


Lo sto chiarendo e nei fatti mi sto allontanando. Prima ci vedevamo e sentivamo molto più spesso e io ero molto più dolce e presente con lui.


----------



## Daniele (25 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho capito sei così gretto da dire...
> Dato che ti ho aiutato tu mi devi aiutare...
> Guarda sono sicuro che se io facessi un discorso del genere alle mie amiche, mi fanculizzerebbero all'istante...
> Dai dillo che le hai perfino detto piagnucolando...Con tutto quello che ho fatto per te...
> ...


Secondo me sei tu il gretto figlio di puttana! Senza mezzi termini, hai rotto i coglioni nell'usare storie non tue per fare il tuo spettacolino per dimostrare di avere delle puttanelle ai tuoi piedi, tu sei un cesso di uomo e solo delle puttane prezzolate ci starebbero con te e credo che sia evidente ai molti.
Io a lei non dissi che perchè l'avevo aiutata volevo l'aiuto, io non l'avrei aiutata sapendo la verità, ha estorto così un aiuto non dovuto e che mai avrebbe avuto e che mi è costato più di quanto potessi pagare di mie risorse personali, tanto da provare il suicidio. Se solo tu puoi aver voluto bene ad una fottutissima persona e ne dubito, sai bene che ad  un rapporto che finisce l'affetto non finisce, se mai c'è stato. Lei mi ha visto non dormire per giorni, chiederle di guidare la mia macchina appena dopo aver sepolto suo nonno perchè ero stremato da giorni di insonnia e stavo male da cani. Possibile che una ragazza che si vantava di essere intelligente non arriva a capire che chi fa un danno deve risolvere il danno e togliersi dai coglioni?
Conte, sei un uomo orribile, spero per te che tu sia solo un personaggio e non questo coglione che dimostri di essere ogni giorno di più.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (26 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma cara Dreaming, qui i due mesi di "proroga" con "fedeltà corporea" che dicevi giorni fa, passano veramente se non chiarisci quello che provi per il tuo compagno attuale...:blank: poi ognuno sceglie quello che preferisce eh


Ah, gli ho detto che non è la persona definitiva, quella che voglio per passarci la vita e soprattutto che non sono sicura della natura dei miei sentimenti, dato che non sono quasi per niente gelosa di lui.
Mi ha detto che lui non vuole darmi nessun obbligo, che se voglio possiamo anche non vederci, così che io posso capire meglio cosa provo. Io gli ho detto che per me andava bene.
Poi dopo qualche minuto si è rimangiato tutto e ha cominciato ad essere dolce, a dire che secondo lui mi faccio troppe pippe mentali, che lui vuole solo rendermi felice. E lì ero un pochettino in difficoltà.
Però sono abbastanza ferma sul fatto che ci vedremo di meno.

Non ce la faccio più, mi manca troppo lui, non mi sento a mio agio. 
Posso essere serena con altre persone, divertirmi, ma la felicità vera ce l'ho solo con il mio ex. E' stato sempre così e sono fortunata, anzi, siamo fortunati che ci siamo ritrovati, alla fine, senza alcuna forzatura.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Aprile 2011)

Per me ci dovresti andare con i piedi un pò più di piombo.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (26 Aprile 2011)

Sono mesi che abbiamo riflettuto su tutto. Una separazione utile, devo dire.
Non ci fidavamo l'uno dell'altra e avere un contatto senza alcun obbligo e aspettativa, ci ha permesso di essere veramente sinceri e ricostruire un rapporto mettendo da parte ogni orgoglio, ripicca e rivalsa.
La mia scelta è sempre la stessa di tanti anni fa e così la sua, con la differenza che oggi siamo un po' più cresciuti, per fortuna  ed abbiamo imparato a comportarci "da coppia normale" e non più da bambini egoisti.


----------



## Sabina (26 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ah, gli ho detto che non è la persona definitiva, quella che voglio per passarci la vita e soprattutto che non sono sicura della natura dei miei sentimenti, dato che non sono quasi per niente gelosa di lui.
> Mi ha detto che lui non vuole darmi nessun obbligo, che se voglio possiamo anche non vederci, così che io posso capire meglio cosa provo. Io gli ho detto che per me andava bene.
> Poi dopo qualche minuto si è rimangiato tutto e ha cominciato ad essere dolce, a dire che secondo lui mi faccio troppe pippe mentali, che lui vuole solo rendermi felice. E lì ero un pochettino in difficoltà.
> Però sono abbastanza ferma sul fatto che ci vedremo di meno.
> ...


Io trovo inutile che la tiri per le lunghe se lo vuoi lasciare. Perché tenerlo nel limbo se non lo ami. Credi che lui stia bene in questa situazione di via di mezzo? Lascialo libero, soffrirà ma poi passera'...così lo stai prendendo in giro.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Aprile 2011)

Saby Saby :mrgreen: E se poi l'altro non lascia la sua attuale donna ? No no, molto meglio vedere come si evolvono gli eventi e vedere cosa succede, hai visto mai la nostra sognante dovesse trovarsi con il classico cerino in mano


----------



## aristocat (26 Aprile 2011)

Cara Dreaming, se mai può essere illuminante, prova a leggere cosa può pensare uno dall'altra parte della "barricata", tipo la discussione aperta da Mab : http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2466
Tanto per capire come anche chi non amiamo ha la sua dignità e vale la pena tenerne conto ...


----------



## Eliade (26 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cara Dreaming, se mai può essere illuminante, prova a leggere cosa può pensare uno dall'altra parte della "barricata", tipo la discussione aperta da Mab : http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2466
> Tanto per capire come anche chi non amiamo ha la sua dignità e vale la pena tenerne conto ...


Quoto!!!! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Saby Saby :mrgreen: E se poi l'altro non lascia la sua attuale donna ? No no, molto meglio vedere come si evolvono gli eventi e vedere cosa succede, hai visto mai la nostra sognante dovesse trovarsi con il classico cerino in mano


infatti
mi par l'unico motivo per prendere tempo

questo temporeggiare è un'orribile mancanza del minimo rispetto

"intanto mi organizzo al meglio gli affari miei, e nel frattempo mi racconto che lo faccio per indorare la pillola al partner"


----------



## Sterminator (26 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Saby Saby :mrgreen: E se poi l'altro non lascia la sua attuale donna ? No no, molto meglio vedere come si evolvono gli eventi e vedere cosa succede, hai visto mai la nostra sognante dovesse trovarsi con il classico cerino in mano


Bravo...m'hai risparmiato la fatica...

che fatica che se fa' a leva' fette de salame dagli occhi, ao'...na' cifra...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (26 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Saby Saby :mrgreen: E se poi l'altro non lascia la sua attuale donna ? No no, molto meglio vedere come si evolvono gli eventi e vedere cosa succede, hai visto mai la nostra sognante dovesse trovarsi con il classico cerino in mano


Per coprire un'eventuale solitudine avrei diverse conoscenze gradevoli (e che mi gradiscono), il problema non è questo... 
Anzi a dire la verità, mi piacerebbe coltivare di nuovo i miei passatempi per i quali non ho più tanto tempo.
Il fatto è che non sono capace di guardarlo negli occhi e dirgli, in modo deciso, che non voglio più stare con lui. 
Non esiste il bianco e il nero, io con questa persona ci ho passato mesi molto belli e mi risulta difficile insistere con certi discorsi.
Soprattutto perchè lui pensa che siano tutte mie pippe mentali, che in realtà stiamo bene insieme. Ovviamente non sa nulla della situazione...
Non dovevo proprio mettermi con lui, questo è il punto!
Questa è stata la mancanza di rispetto più grave, impegnarmi con una persona sapendo bene di non aver per niente dimenticato il mio ex.

Non posso dire che mi è indifferente. Ci sono stata bene, sono serena quando sono con lui. Scherziamo, ridiamo, ci coccoliamo.
Gli voglio molto bene e mi piace.
Quando si è arrabbiato perchè ho detto alcune cose, sempre nell'ottica di distaccarmi... e poi si è intristito... insomma mi sono sentita una vera merda, perchè io in quel momento stavo causando un motivo di tristezza a qualcuno che non lo merita!!!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (26 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io trovo inutile che la tiri per le lunghe se lo vuoi lasciare. Perché tenerlo nel limbo se non lo ami. Credi che lui stia bene in questa situazione di via di mezzo? Lascialo libero, soffrirà ma poi passera'...così lo stai prendendo in giro.


Come ho scritto prima, questo weekend gli ho detto cose molto chiare sul nostro rapporto. 
Lui non le ha accettate.
Dovevo essere dura? Inventarmi cavolate per coprire una verità troppo scomoda?
Mi sto allontanando, lo sto cercando di meno. I fatti stanno parlando chiaro.
Non ce la faccio a trattarlo male. 

Quanto a prenderlo in giro, gli ho già detto da un po' di tempo che per me NON è una storia a lungo termine, per tanti motivi. 
Se l'avessero detto a me, io avrei mollato subito. A lui sta bene? Gli piace comunque stare con me sapendo che non ho nessuna aspettativa per il futuro, che non è la persona che voglio sposare, con cui voglio convivere, con cui voglio avere dei figli? Non posso farci nulla.

L'unica bugia è sull'altra persona... Una bugia grossa e che c'è dall'inizio.

Per il resto lui sa bene come la penso di noi due, su questo non gli ho mai mentito.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (26 Aprile 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Cara Dreaming, se mai può essere illuminante, prova a leggere cosa può pensare uno dall'altra parte della "barricata", tipo la discussione aperta da Mab : http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2466
> Tanto per capire come anche chi non amiamo ha la sua dignità e vale la pena tenerne conto ...


Da questa parte qui mi ci sono trovata anche io, mesi fa, quando il mio ex mi ha tradita. E ci si è trovato lui ancora prima, quando l'ho tradito io.

Quanto alla dignità delle persone con cui stiamo, abbiamo evitato in tanti mesi di fare l'amore, anche se ci sono state diverse occasioni e anche se ci desideriamo tanto, come sempre.
Ci basta sfiorarci per sentire i brividi...
Forse non sarà molto, ma è stata dura resistere e non fare le cavolate che fanno (quasi) tutti.

Adesso, dopo diverso tempo, abbiamo deciso di rimetterci insieme. Onestamente NON LO SO se è meglio tagliare subito o allontanarci pian piano. Ce la metterò tutta per causare meno danni possibili, so solo questo.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Per coprire un'eventuale solitudine avrei diverse conoscenze gradevoli (e che mi gradiscono), il problema non è questo...
> Anzi a dire la verità, mi piacerebbe coltivare di nuovo i miei passatempi per i quali non ho più tanto tempo.
> Il fatto è che non sono capace di guardarlo negli occhi e dirgli, in modo deciso, che non voglio più stare con lui.
> Non esiste il bianco e il nero, io con questa persona ci ho passato mesi molto belli e mi risulta difficile insistere con certi discorsi.
> ...


Senta un po' signorina...:mrgreen:..

ma che va cercando?...ha avuto pure culo...:mrgreen:

se lo coltivi piuttosto e molli al suo destino il nonnino...

che gli facesse n'artra la badante...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Senta un po' signorina...:mrgreen:..
> 
> ma che va cercando?...ha avuto pure culo...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Lo so che per molte è una fortuna trovare un uomo che si prende cura di te e ti tratta come una bambolina da proteggere. Non c'è da "lavorare" poi tanto. Basta accontentarsi e non rompere troppo i coglioni.
Io non voglio questo per la mia vita. 
A parte i sentimenti, parlando solo in maniera razionale, io voglio un rapporto alla pari, che mi faccia crescere, fatto anche di condivisione di valori e di interessi. Questo tipo di rapporto è quello che ho sempre avuto con il mio ex.
 Finchè volevo restare bambina, ci siamo scannati. Proprio quando sono cresciuta e sto percorrendo la giusta direzione, dovrei mollare? Per tornare indietro e farmi trattare da bambina? No, grazie.
Non sono mica pazza!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Lo so che per molte è una fortuna trovare un uomo che si prende cura di te e ti tratta come una bambolina da proteggere. Non c'è da "lavorare" poi tanto. Basta accontentarsi e non rompere troppo i coglioni.
> Io non voglio questo per la mia vita.
> A parte i sentimenti, parlando solo in maniera razionale, io voglio un rapporto alla pari, che mi faccia crescere, fatto anche di condivisione di valori e di interessi. Questo tipo di rapporto è quello che ho sempre avuto con il mio ex.
> Finchè volevo restare bambina, ci siamo scannati. Proprio quando sono cresciuta e sto percorrendo la giusta direzione, dovrei mollare? Per tornare indietro e farmi trattare da bambina? No, grazie.
> Non sono mica pazza!


Ma perche' credi che sarai trattata da bambolina per sempre?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se, come no, credici...se stufera' e poi sara' contento che ti responsabilizzerai...percio' se tu sei gia' cosciente della tua crescita, non credo che aspetterai parecchio...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

sempre se e' uno normale e non patologico, che e' felice che tu dipenda da lui anche per farti imboccare o farti cambiare il pannolino...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

il mio messaggio subliminale che ti lancio e':

molla il nonnino... e' na' strunzat'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Si, da lui posso solo aspettarmi che mi tratti sempre da bambolina, con tutti i pro e i contro. Vorrei raccontare i dettagli del suo vissuto, così sarebbe più chiaro  chiedo fiducia sulla parola.
Devo dire che questo rapporto è molto superficiale, pur nella serenità e nel divertimento, ma in ogni caso le distanze tra me e il mio attuale sono enormi. E non c'è una vita da costruire insieme, ma c'è la mia vita che si deve adattare alla sua, già costruita. E' parecchio più giovane del mio ex ma è già stato sposato e ha una figlia adolescente e un figlio alle elementari. Aggiungi a tutto questo il fatto che non sono innamorata. No, grazie.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Il mio ex ora è distante da me SOLO sulla carta d'identità. Non voglio sprecare altri anni della mia vita a cercare cose che non mi rendono felice solo perchè qualcuno non accetta le mie scelte e pensa, dall'alto della sua saggezza (o meglio, della sua vita diversa), di poter pensare e decidere della mia. L'hanno fatto i miei genitori per un periodo, l'hanno fatto alcuni "amici". Mo basta, non me ne frega più niente. Il risultato finale è quello che conta: nonostante tutte le difficoltà oggettive e tutti i conflitti, siamo durati 9 anni e ancora ci crediamo. Non voglio parlare della vita sentimentale dei miei genitori nè di quella di questi "amici"... molte cose, dal basso della mia umiltà, le ho trovate patetiche.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Si, da lui posso solo aspettarmi che mi tratti sempre da bambolina, con tutti i pro e i contro. Vorrei raccontare i dettagli del suo vissuto, così sarebbe più chiaro  chiedo fiducia sulla parola.
> Devo dire che questo rapporto è molto superficiale, pur nella serenità e nel divertimento, ma in ogni caso le distanze tra me e il mio attuale sono enormi. E non c'è una vita da costruire insieme, ma c'è la mia vita che si deve adattare alla sua, già costruita. E' parecchio più giovane del mio ex ma è già stato sposato e ha una figlia adolescente e un figlio alle elementari. Aggiungi a tutto questo il fatto che non sono innamorata. No, grazie.


Complimenti per le scelte...:mrgreen:

ma so' tutte co' la "sopresa"?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma vai piu' sul regolare, damme retta....sei ancora giovane, che cazzo te butti affa' nella merdix gia' da mo'?

avrai tempo...

non fare stare in pensiero e molla subito pure quest'altro zozzone...kazzius :mrgreen:

oseno' te metto er guttalax nel biberon...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Il mio ex ora è distante da me SOLO sulla carta d'identità. Non voglio sprecare altri anni della mia vita a cercare cose che non mi rendono felice solo perchè qualcuno non accetta le mie scelte e pensa, dall'alto della sua saggezza (o meglio, della sua vita diversa), di poter pensare e decidere della mia. L'hanno fatto i miei genitori per un periodo, l'hanno fatto alcuni "amici". Mo basta, non me ne frega più niente. Il risultato finale è quello che conta:* nonostante tutte le difficoltà oggettive e tutti i conflitti, siamo durati 9 anni *e ancora ci crediamo. Non voglio parlare della vita sentimentale dei miei genitori nè di quella di questi "amici"... molte cose, dal basso della mia umiltà, le ho trovate patetiche.


SBONK!...ahia...:mrgreen:

Hai detto che hai dai 25 ai 30 anni, ma chede' il bidello della materna che frequentavi?..:mrgreen:

Ma e' un pedofilo sto zozzone...

i tuoi perche' non ti hanno legata alle sedie e cambiato i connotati?

Ultima domanda:

ma posti da qualche ospedale psichiatrico per caso??

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma e' roba da pazzi...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Cosa ti fa pensare che io possa essere felice con un'altra persona sconosciuta, solo perchè coetanea? 
Secondo la tua visione distorta io adesso dovrei rinunciare all'amore della mia vita, con cui sono cresciuta insieme, mollare il mio attuale compagno perchè pure lui ha una vita complicata e... fingere che vada bene quello che gli altri ritengono giusto per me. 
Il mio tempo non voglio buttarlo in scelte sbagliate. Mi sono messa in discussione a suo tempo facendo psicoterapia (non per un mese, ma per qualche anno), sapendo bene cosa rischiavo. Ho avuto la fortuna di scoprire che i miei sentimenti per lui, il mio ex, sono sempre stati autentici.
Non butto via tutto questo per fare contenti i miei genitori o qualche bigotto, mi spiace


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> SBONK!...ahia...:mrgreen:
> 
> Hai detto che hai dai 25 ai 30 anni, ma chede' il bidello della materna che frequentavi?..:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non ci trovo da ridere nella serie di banalità che hai elencato. Però se ci ridi tu, chapeau. Ti accontenti di poco :up:
Un umorismo da popolino.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa pensare che io possa essere felice con un'altra persona sconosciuta, solo perchè coetanea?
> Secondo la tua visione distorta io adesso dovrei rinunciare all'amore della mia vita, con cui sono cresciuta insieme, mollare il mio attuale compagno perchè pure lui ha una vita complicata e... fingere che vada bene quello che gli altri ritengono giusto per me.
> Il mio tempo non voglio buttarlo in scelte sbagliate. Mi sono messa in discussione a suo tempo facendo psicoterapia (non per un mese, ma per qualche anno), sapendo bene cosa rischiavo. Ho avuto la fortuna di scoprire che i miei sentimenti per lui, il mio ex, sono sempre stati autentici.
> Non butto via tutto questo per fare contenti i miei genitori o qualche bigotto, mi spiace


Ma so' sconosciuti finche' non te li presentano...:mrgreen:

Comunque, la visione distorta ce l'hai te per questa passione ormai quasi decennale, dato che quando hai iniziato eri ancora incapace d'intendere e di volere... non che mo' tu abbia fatto chissa' che miracoli, pero' dai....:mrgreen:

 ed il bigottismo non c'entra na' beata fava...e' realismo...poi fa' tu...

al cuor non si comanda...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non ci trovo da ridere nella serie di banalità che hai elencato. Però se ci ridi tu, chapeau. Ti accontenti di poco :up:
> Un umorismo da popolino.


Ti dico le cose come se tu fossi mia figlia...

e bada co' te sto' a parla', ma in effetti altro che parlare co' te ci sarebbe...

ma gia' 9 anni fa sto discorsetto era da fa'...mo' so' questi i risultati...

che dirti...io nun ce vedo un cazzo di buono, manco a paga', tu no e quindi auguri e postace quanno sara' le foto del matrimonio e del pupetto....o pupetta se capisce...:mrgreen:

statt' bon'

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma so' sconosciuti finche' non te li presentano...:mrgreen:
> 
> Comunque, la visione distorta ce l'hai te per questa passione ormai quasi decennale, dato che quando hai iniziato eri ancora incapace d'intendere e di volere... non che mo' tu abbia fatto chissa' che miracoli, pero' dai....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non è realismo, perchè tu ti basi su un solo dato (i 20 anni di differenza) per pensare che non possa funzionare 
Intanto, per 9 anni ha funzionato... e già se fosse finita così, sarebbe stato per me e per lui un amore stupendo (con pentimenti ZERO).

Quanto alla mia immaturità, certo che ero immatura quando ci siamo conosciuti. Questo però non mi ha impedito di conoscerlo, di innamorarmi del suo carattere, di crescere insieme come coppia. Ho una visione sia romantica, che pratica. Non siamo due sconosciuti che si scrivono letterine d'amore e trombano. Abbiamo condiviso molte cose, abbiamo convissuto anche, affrontato tanti problemi, come qualsiasi coppia normale...

Potresti dire tanto sul fatto che, se in 9 anni non abbiamo trovato un modus vivendi valido, senza litigi, difficilmente potremo riuscirci ora (e razionalmente avresti anche ragione)... Ma la differenza di età c'entra molto poco con tutti i casini avuti. Più che altro c'entra nella misura in cui le nostre famiglie ci hanno rotto i coglioni a dismisura facendoci stressare oltremodo, come se i rispettivi problemi non fossero già abbastanza.
:unhappy:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ti dico le cose come se tu fossi mia figlia...
> 
> e bada co' te sto' a parla', ma in effetti altro che parlare co' te ci sarebbe...
> 
> ...


Lo so che mi parli come se fossi tua figlia (tu quanti anni hai, a proposito? :mrgreen e lo apprezzo.

Ma l'età è davvero un numero.

Altrimenti ci sarebbero anche forum divisi per età...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non è realismo, perchè tu ti basi su un solo dato (i 20 anni di differenza) per pensare che non possa funzionare
> Intanto, per 9 anni ha funzionato... e già se fosse finita così, sarebbe stato per me e per lui un amore stupendo (con pentimenti ZERO).
> 
> Quanto alla mia immaturità, certo che ero immatura quando ci siamo conosciuti. Questo però non mi ha impedito di conoscerlo, di innamorarmi del suo carattere, di crescere insieme come coppia. Ho una visione sia romantica, che pratica. Non siamo due sconosciuti che si scrivono letterine d'amore e trombano. Abbiamo condiviso molte cose, abbiamo convissuto anche, affrontato tanti problemi, come qualsiasi coppia normale...
> ...


20 anni??? minchia, ma non erano 15???

boh, avra' piovuto...:mrgreen:

comunque me sa che vi hanno rotto poco i coglioni...:mrgreen:

ma mollalo non e' per te....

mo' vai a durmi' co' winnie pooh che te sta ad aspetta', oseno' da' i nummeri se nun te vede.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps: 55 ad agosto comunque...classe de fero er '56...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sabina (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Come ho scritto prima, questo weekend gli ho detto cose molto chiare sul nostro rapporto.
> Lui non le ha accettate.
> Dovevo essere dura? Inventarmi cavolate per coprire una verità troppo scomoda?
> Mi sto allontanando, lo sto cercando di meno. I fatti stanno parlando chiaro.
> ...


Non e' che aspettando lui poi soffrirà meno... così prolunghi soltanto la sua agonia (visto che dici che non sei più come prima e ti sei allontanata). C'è un unico modo di lasciare e se sai di non amarlo devi essere sincera e farlo. O vuoi costruire una vita con una persona che non ami e magari tra 10 anni ti innamorerai di qualcun altro? Non puoi far uscire da te quello che non c'è...


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2011)

20 anni di ddifferenza e avete avuto motivi per immaturità vostra...da parte tua capirei anche, ma da parte sua. Oh, lui è un uomo fatto, anzi più vicino allo sfatto se per questo, posso capire una tua certa immaturità nel vostro rapporto, ma non capisco la sua se non che è un feroce bamboccione.
Quindi valuta il discorso bamboccione!!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Insomma*

Qui non è questione di differenza di età.....ma di maturità....scrivi come una tredicenne....stupendo poi uno dei post iniziali.....mi son comportata male....e ho interrotto....:rotfl::rotfl:scommetti che indovino?Lo hai tradito...altrochè.....!!Ma vedi di crescere ......


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' che aspettando lui poi soffrirà meno... così prolunghi soltanto la sua agonia (visto che dici che non sei più come prima e ti sei allontanata). C'è un unico modo di lasciare e se sai di non amarlo devi essere sincera e farlo. O vuoi costruire una vita con una persona che non ami e magari tra 10 anni ti innamorerai di qualcun altro? Non puoi far uscire da te quello che non c'è...


quoto


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> 20 anni di ddifferenza e avete avuto motivi per immaturità vostra...da parte tua capirei anche, ma da parte sua. Oh, lui è un uomo fatto, anzi più vicino allo sfatto se per questo, posso capire una tua certa immaturità nel vostro rapporto, ma non capisco la sua se non che è un feroce bamboccione.
> Quindi valuta il discorso bamboccione!!!


e quoto

mi pare che dreaming si "affezioni" a rapporti a termine
sia l'attuale
sia l'ex 
sia la futura replica con l'ex


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e quoto
> 
> mi pare che dreaming si "affezioni" a rapporti a termine
> sia l'attuale
> ...


Se l'ex alla sua età è in questo modo, amore o non amore niente lo cambierà nel fare e rifare quello che ha fatto, l'è troppo vecchio per cambiare seriamente per amore. La mia prima ex che sta con un uomo di 17 anni più anziano di lei (33 anni lei, 50 lui) lo sa e vive la sua vita da cornuta cronica...tanto lui torna sempre a casa, almeno fino a che lei sarà giovincella, poi il tizio andrà a pescare un'altra trentenne affascinata dal dinero.
Dreaming, puoi benissimo fare le tue scelte, ma sulla frase 2la vitya è una sola" va valutato anche l'opposto, cioè se la scelta che hai fatto non ti limiterà davvero troppo la tua vita, è una cosa che salta aglli occhi di tutti che dei limiti terribili ci saranno, ma tu vuoi solo amore nella vita???


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se l'ex alla sua età è in questo modo, amore o non amore niente lo cambierà nel fare e rifare quello che ha fatto, l'è troppo vecchio per cambiare seriamente per amore. La mia prima ex che sta con un uomo di 17 anni più anziano di lei (33 anni lei, 50 lui) lo sa e vive la sua vita da cornuta cronica...tanto lui torna sempre a casa, almeno fino a che lei sarà giovincella, poi il tizio andrà a pescare un'altra trentenne affascinata dal dinero.
> Dreaming, puoi benissimo fare le tue scelte, ma sulla frase 2la vitya è una sola" va valutato anche l'opposto, cioè se la scelta che hai fatto non ti limiterà davvero troppo la tua vita, è una cosa che salta aglli occhi di tutti che dei limiti terribili ci saranno, *ma tu vuoi solo amore nella vita*???


aggiungo

"se la risposta è sì, scappa"


sempre secondo me


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2011)

Io negli occhi ddella mia ex vedo una amarezza inespressa e tante balle che si racconta lei stessa, tanto lui torna sempre da lei, tanto lui qui e tanto lì! Ovviamente quelle poche volte che la vedo non posso non offendere il tizio, mi furono messe le corna con lui e lei sa che io non ho gradto e che per me è un fallito di merda, e non dice nulla!!! :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

Il grande paradosso è che tu parli d'amore, e in più ne parli con frasi stile "Caro Diario". Se tu dicessi che: Ho trovato un quarantenne piacente, scopa in modo divino, mi sento bene vicino e voglio stare insieme a lui ma ho ben presente nella mia testa che questo è solo un nuovo capitolo del libro che stò scrivendo e che si chiama "Dreaming e gli uomini".....allora ti direi, molla il tuo attuale e mettiti col tuo 40/50/50/OQuelloCheE'-Enne e fai le tue esperienze divertendoti......ma per favore...frasi come "Sporcare il nostro amore" nun se ponno sentì..........


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e quoto
> 
> mi pare che dreaming si "affezioni" a rapporti a termine
> sia l'attuale
> ...


Ma cosa stai dicendo?
Con il mio ex siamo stati insieme per anni e abbiamo vissuto insieme... altro che storia a termine. C'è un progetto di vita che volevamo (anzi, vogliamo) entrambi!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il grande paradosso è che tu parli d'amore, e in più ne parli con frasi stile "Caro Diario". Se tu dicessi che: Ho trovato un quarantenne piacente, scopa in modo divino, mi sento bene vicino e voglio stare insieme a lui ma ho ben presente nella mia testa che questo è solo un nuovo capitolo del libro che stò scrivendo e che si chiama "Dreaming e gli uomini".....allora ti direi, molla il tuo attuale e mettiti col tuo 40/50/50/OQuelloCheE'-Enne e fai le tue esperienze divertendoti......ma per favore...frasi come "Sporcare il nostro amore" nun se ponno sentì..........


Forse hai letto male la mia storia. Io con questa persona che amo già ci sono stata tanti anni, ho fatto con lui le cose che si fanno in una coppia normale, abbiamo attraversato tanti problemi e il sesso è l'ultimo motivo per cui torniamo insieme. Per noi due è sempre stato un modo per dimostrarci i sentimenti reciproci. Quando le cose andavano male, anche il sesso andava male. Quando le cose andavano bene, il sesso era meraviglioso. Non è mai stato qualcosa che ci ha unito di più, ma semmai una conseguenza del nostro essere felici.
Per cui io sono felice che ci siamo ritrovati, spero che risolveremo questo casino e torneremo presto insieme. Quanto alla frase che non si può sentire, se fosse stato il sesso tutto ciò che ci univa, non pensi che questi mesi li avremo usati per farlo appena capitava, incuranti dei nostri partner?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Il grande paradosso è che tu parli d'amore, e in più ne parli con frasi stile "Caro Diario". Se tu dicessi che: Ho trovato un quarantenne piacente, scopa in modo divino, mi sento bene vicino e voglio stare insieme a lui ma ho ben presente nella mia testa che questo è solo un nuovo capitolo del libro che stò scrivendo e che si chiama "Dreaming e gli uomini".....allora ti direi, molla il tuo attuale e mettiti col tuo 40/50/50/OQuelloCheE'-Enne e fai le tue esperienze divertendoti......ma per favore...frasi come "Sporcare il nostro amore" nun se ponno sentì..........


 :up::up::up::up:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Forse hai letto male la mia storia. Io con questa persona che amo già ci sono stata tanti anni, ho fatto con lui le cose che si fanno in una coppia normale, abbiamo attraversato tanti problemi e il sesso è l'ultimo motivo per cui torniamo insieme. Per noi due è sempre stato un modo per dimostrarci i sentimenti reciproci. Quando le cose andavano male, anche il sesso andava male. Quando le cose andavano bene, il sesso era meraviglioso. Non è mai stato qualcosa che ci ha unito di più, ma semmai una conseguenza del nostro essere felici.
> Per cui io sono felice che ci siamo ritrovati, spero che risolveremo questo casino e torneremo presto insieme. Quanto alla frase che non si può sentire, se fosse stato il sesso tutto ciò che ci univa, non pensi che questi mesi li avremo usati per farlo appena capitava, incuranti dei nostri partner?


 a me pare che abbia letto benissimo......


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui non è questione di differenza di età.....ma di maturità....scrivi come una tredicenne....stupendo poi uno dei post iniziali.....mi son comportata male....e ho interrotto....:rotfl::rotfl:scommetti che indovino?Lo hai tradito...altrochè.....!!Ma vedi di crescere ......


A dire la verità mi sono comportata onestamente. Sono andata via di casa perchè mi piaceva un'altra persona (con cui poi non ho concluso nulla, sono scappata prima ancora di cominciare). Questo mio comportamento, anche se corretto, l'ha fatto stare malissimo. Per questo ritengo di essermi comportata in modo schifoso. Per essere sincera ho fatto del male a qualcuno che amavo.
Quanto al mio modo di scrivere, un tizio che mette puntini sospensivi ovunque, come qualsiasi bimbominkia decerebrato, non ha alcuna autorevolezza per dare lezioni alla sottoscritta.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> a me pare che abbia letto benissimo......


A me pare di no  Come fa a uscirsene con luoghi comuni così sciocchi? Il quarantenne che scopa divinamente?
Ancora non è chiaro che con questa persona io ci ho vissuto una storia di anni, fatta di quotidianeità e di tutte le cose normali che voi fate con i vostri ragazzi e le vostre ragazze della vostra età?
Non c'è mai stato niente di sporco, poco chiaro, trasgressivo.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> A me pare di no  Come fa a uscirsene con luoghi comuni così sciocchi? Il quarantenne che scopa divinamente?
> Ancora non è chiaro che con questa persona io ci ho vissuto una storia di anni, fatta di quotidianeità e di tutte le cose normali che voi fate con i vostri ragazzi e le vostre ragazze della vostra età?
> Non c'è mai stato niente di sporco, poco chiaro, trasgressivo.


 non sono luoghi comuni sciocchi....sono punti di vista differenti dai tuoi che tu non prendi nemmeno in considerazione, cosi come non prendi in considerazioni i consigli che ti vengono dati.
resta comunque il dato di fatto che la differenza d'età è notevole e che un uomo a 40 anni riesce a raggirare come vuole una ragazza di 20 per quanto matura essa sia (vale anche al contrario); e questo non puoi negarlo.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> 20 anni di ddifferenza e avete avuto motivi per immaturità vostra...da parte tua capirei anche, ma da parte sua. Oh, lui è un uomo fatto, anzi più vicino allo sfatto se per questo, posso capire una tua certa immaturità nel vostro rapporto, ma non capisco la sua se non che è un feroce bamboccione.
> Quindi valuta il discorso bamboccione!!!


Conosco bene i suoi difetti, uno di questi è sempre essere stato un uomo che idealizza le persone. Mi ha idealizzato i primi tempi e mi ha trattato da donna quando ero ancora una ragazzina piena di capricci. Un bamboccione non direi che lo è, perchè è uno che lavora dalla mattina alla sera e non si è mai arreso di fronte alle difficoltà, anche se il suo lavoro non è per niente facile.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Forse hai letto male la mia storia. Io con questa persona che amo già ci sono stata tanti anni, ho fatto con lui le cose che si fanno in una coppia normale, abbiamo attraversato tanti problemi e il sesso è l'ultimo motivo per cui torniamo insieme. Per noi due è sempre stato un modo per dimostrarci i sentimenti reciproci. Quando le cose andavano male, anche il sesso andava male. Quando le cose andavano bene, il sesso era meraviglioso. Non è mai stato qualcosa che ci ha unito di più, ma semmai una conseguenza del nostro essere felici.
> Per cui io sono felice che ci siamo ritrovati, spero che risolveremo questo casino e torneremo presto insieme. Quanto alla frase che non si può sentire, se fosse stato il sesso tutto ciò che ci univa, non pensi che questi mesi li avremo usati per farlo appena capitava, incuranti dei nostri partner?


Ho sbagliato. E' giusto che tu faccia le tue esperienze. Viviti la tua storia d'amore pulito e sincero con il tipo. Molla il tuo ragazzo il prima possibile e mettiti subito con l'altra metà della mela tanto caro che ti stà aspettando. In parole povere: SBATTICI IL GRUGNO.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non sono luoghi comuni sciocchi....sono punti di vista differenti dai tuoi che tu non prendi nemmeno in considerazione, cosi come non prendi in considerazioni i consigli che ti vengono dati.
> resta comunque il dato di fatto che la differenza d'età è notevole e che un uomo a 40 anni riesce a raggirare come vuole una ragazza di 20 per quanto matura essa sia (vale anche al contrario); e questo non puoi negarlo.


Penso che io lo sappia meglio di chiunque altro se tra i motivi principali che mi legano a lui c'è il sesso. Dire che io sto con lui perchè scopa divinamente non è un consiglio ma è una sentenza. Fuori luogo, vista la mia storia.
Non siamo persone che si vedono per divertirsi e basta. L'abbiamo fatto i primi due mesi della nostra storia. Anzi, uno dei problemi tra noi era proprio fare troppe cose insieme e non ritagliarci abbastanza spazi io per me stessa e lui per lui stesso. Perchè e per cosa dovrebbe raggirarmi? Mi ha amato, mi ha accolto nella mia vita e viceversa.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato. E' giusto che tu faccia le tue esperienze. Viviti la tua storia d'amore pulito e sincero con il tipo. *Molla il tuo ragazzo* il prima possibile e mettiti subito con l'altra metà della mela tanto caro che ti stà aspettando. In parole povere: SBATTICI IL GRUGNO.


Ragazzo?...e' sposato e con figli...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

co' ste' perle de relazioni sballate, c'avra' na' collana a 3 fili...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato. E' giusto che tu faccia le tue esperienze. Viviti la tua storia d'amore pulito e sincero con il tipo. Molla il tuo ragazzo il prima possibile e mettiti subito con l'altra metà della mela tanto caro che ti stà aspettando. In parole povere: SBATTICI IL GRUGNO.


L'ho già sbattuto abbastanza e pagato per i miei errori, per il mio egoismo in generale, per la mia scarsa empatia verso il prossimo. Lezioni di vita che non dimenticherò mai.
Questa volta spero di essere felice, finalmente.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo?
> Con il mio ex siamo stati insieme per anni e abbiamo vissuto insieme... altro che storia a termine. C'è un progetto di vita che volevamo (anzi, vogliamo) entrambi!


l'ho letto

e tu ti leggi?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Penso che io lo sappia meglio di chiunque altro se tra i motivi principali che mi legano a lui c'è il sesso. Dire che io sto con lui perchè scopa divinamente non è un consiglio ma è una sentenza. Fuori luogo, vista la mia storia.
> Non siamo persone che si vedono per divertirsi e basta. L'abbiamo fatto i primi due mesi della nostra storia. Anzi, uno dei problemi tra noi era proprio fare troppe cose insieme e non ritagliarci abbastanza spazi io per me stessa e lui per lui stesso. Perchè e per cosa dovrebbe raggirarmi? Mi ha amato, mi ha accolto nella mia vita e viceversa.


la risposta te l'ha già data Tubarao nel post precedente....


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ho letto
> 
> e tu ti leggi?


Certo! Come fai a dire che con una persona con cui sono stata tanti anni e con cui voglio rimettermi insieme per un progetto di vita serio, io voglio avere una storia a termine? 
Forse pensi che stia parlando a vanvera, ma allora non avrebbe senso nemmeno una tua risposta se ciò che dico per te non ha valore.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Penso che io lo sappia meglio di chiunque altro se tra i motivi principali che mi legano a lui c'è il sesso. Dire che io sto con lui perchè scopa divinamente non è un consiglio ma è una sentenza. Fuori luogo, vista la mia storia.
> Non siamo persone che si vedono per divertirsi e basta. L'abbiamo fatto i primi due mesi della nostra storia. Anzi, uno dei problemi tra noi era proprio fare troppe cose insieme e non ritagliarci abbastanza spazi io per me stessa e lui per lui stesso. Perchè e per cosa dovrebbe raggirarmi? Mi ha amato, mi ha accolto nella mia vita e viceversa.


Aò, ma hai guardato solo la frase del sesso ??? Io non ho assolutamente detto questo: ho detto che il fascino dell'uomo più grande a volte potrebbe farti perdere di obiettività. Ti ho solo voluto consigliare di provare a guardare le cose con un pò più di distacco e senza usare espressioni e atteggiamenti tipici della ragazzina alla prima cottarella.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ragazzo?...e' sposato e con figli...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non è sposato, è divorziato.

E' STATO SPOSATO, nella lingua italiana, significa che attualmente non lo è più.

Non è il present perfect della lingua inglese.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aò, ma hai guardato solo la frase del sesso ??? Io non ho assolutamente detto questo: ho detto che il fascino dell'uomo più grande a volte potrebbe farti perdere di obiettività. Ti ho solo voluto consigliare di provare a guardare le cose con un pò più di distacco e senza usare espressioni e atteggiamenti tipici della ragazzina alla prima cottarella.


Il fascino dell'uomo più grande si traduce nell'avere vicino una persona più saggia, che ti guida, ti emoziona continuamente e ti tratta da bambolina da proteggere. Ma io adesso non le voglio queste cose, forse le volevo prima, quando ci eravamo conosciuti. Soprattutto, e Daniele ha capito tutto usando il termine, forse forte, di bamboccione, lui non potrebbe mai essere mio padre.
Ma meno male! Preferisco essere trattata da donna.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Dreaming....*

Guarda , non intendevo puntualizzare sulla sintassi dei tuoi scritti,da bimba di 13 anni son i contenuti di ciò che scrivi....!!!Cmq mi scuso con tutte le bimbe di 13 anni...effettivamente ciò che scrivi è solo da persona imbecille!!!!:up:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Certo! Come fai a dire che con una persona con cui sono stata tanti anni e con cui voglio rimettermi insieme per un progetto di vita serio, io voglio avere una storia a termine?
> Forse pensi che stia parlando a vanvera, ma allora non avrebbe senso nemmeno una tua risposta se ciò che dico per te non ha valore.


e tu mi leggi?

io non ho detto che vuoi una storia a termine 
anzi la mia impressione è che non sai cosa vuoi

ho scritto che ti affezioni a storie a termine
nel senso di storie destinate sin dalle premesse a finire
naturalmente e sempre secondo me

il che non significa che io o gli altri che hanno tratto dalla tua storia impressioni simili ci si sia svegliati una mattina con l'idea immotivata di dirti che non sembri tanto matura, che ci sbatterai il grugno o che non ci sono premesse di durata

significa che da ciò che scrivi, da come racconti quel che racconti, chi legge può trarre queste impressioni

invece di farti saltare la mosca al naso se qualcuno non ti liscia il pelo,
chiediti perchè quello che dici suscita queste impressioni
(e perchè, invece di domandartelo, ti salta la mosca al naso)


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non è sposato, è divorziato.
> 
> E' STATO SPOSATO, nella lingua italiana, significa che attualmente non lo è più.
> 
> Non è il present perfect della lingua inglese.


Azz che differenza...

Ma i tuoi genitori v'hanno sfankulato definitvamente o non ancora? Sarebbe il tuo degno destino...magari anche senza eredita'...:mrgreen:

La tua vita e' un manicomio e devi dire grazie alla legge Basaglia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Il fascino dell'uomo più grande si traduce nell'avere vicino una persona più saggia, che ti guida, ti emoziona continuamente e ti tratta da bambolina da proteggere. Ma io adesso non le voglio queste cose, forse le volevo prima, quando ci eravamo conosciuti. Soprattutto, e Daniele ha capito tutto usando il termine, forse forte, di bamboccione, lui non potrebbe mai essere mio padre.
> Ma meno male! Preferisco essere trattata da donna.


Infatti lui ti ci stà proprio trattando da donna. Ma ripeto: è normale e fisiologico, il pelo sullo stomaco non è che to lo ritrovi così da un giorno all'altro....bisogna farselo venire.

Posso suggerirti un trucchetto un pò bastardo ? Digli che hai finalemente trovato il coraggio e il modo di lasciare il tuo attuale uomo (non importa che sia vero o falso, tu diglielo), fai passare un mese, e poi torna qui a scriverci quello che è successo.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e tu mi leggi?
> 
> io non ho detto che vuoi una storia a termine
> anzi la mia impressione è che non sai cosa vuoi
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e tu mi leggi?
> 
> io non ho detto che vuoi una storia a termine
> anzi la mia impressione è che non sai cosa vuoi
> ...


 straquotone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e tu mi leggi?
> 
> io non ho detto che vuoi una storia a termine
> anzi la mia impressione è che non sai cosa vuoi
> ...


Affezionarmi alle storie a termine cosa significa se non che io, a livello conscio o inconscio, le cerco?
E' così con tutti, ma non con il mio ex. Spero che passeremo tantissimo tempo insieme e riconfermo la mia scelta fatta tanti anni fa, stavolta consapevole di essere cambiata su certi miei lati negativi. 

Non cerco cose straordinarie nella mia vita. Sarei la prima ad essere felice se lui avesse 25-30 anni come me perchè so che i 20 anni che ci dividono sono un rischio che probabilmente lui non ci sarà tutta la vita con me.
Comunque non mi sembra un motivo valido per rinunciare a questa storia, probabile non vuol dire certo.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Azz che differenza...
> 
> Ma i tuoi genitori v'hanno sfankulato definitvamente o non ancora? Sarebbe il tuo degno destino...magari anche senza eredita'...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Non c'è differenza? :mexican: Ammazza! Vallo a dire a tutte le amanti che scrivono qui! Quello mi manca (essere amante) e non è un'esperienza che ci tengo a fare.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Affezionarmi alle storie a termine cosa significa se non che io, a livello conscio o inconscio, le cerco?
> E' così con tutti, ma non con il mio ex. Spero che passeremo tantissimo tempo insieme e riconfermo la mia scelta fatta tanti anni fa, stavolta consapevole di essere cambiata su certi miei lati negativi.
> 
> Non cerco cose straordinarie nella mia vita. Sarei la prima ad essere felice se lui avesse 25-30 anni come me perchè so che i 20 anni che ci dividono sono un rischio che probabilmente lui non ci sarà tutta la vita con me.
> Comunque non mi sembra un motivo valido per rinunciare a questa storia, probabile non vuol dire certo.


Svegliatemi quando avrà accettato il parere di qualcuno.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Infatti lui ti ci stà proprio trattando da donna. Ma ripeto: è normale e fisiologico, il pelo sullo stomaco non è che to lo ritrovi così da un giorno all'altro....bisogna farselo venire.
> 
> Posso suggerirti un trucchetto un pò bastardo ? Digli che hai finalemente trovato il coraggio e il modo di lasciare il tuo attuale uomo (non importa che sia vero o falso, tu diglielo), fai passare un mese, e poi torna qui a scriverci quello che è successo.


Ma non e' detto sai...piglia ed e' un cazzone come mio cognato che a 51anni ha sfankulato moglie e figlie per una romena di 20anni e pure piu' piccola della figlia maggiore??

siamo circondati...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Svegliatemi quando avrà accettato il parere di qualcuno.


 torna pure a dormire...e potrai dormire per un bel po secondo me....


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non cerco cose straordinarie nella mia vita. Sarei la prima ad essere felice se lui avesse 25-30 anni come me perchè so che i 20 anni che ci dividono sono un rischio che probabilmente lui non ci sarà tutta la vita con me.
> Comunque non mi sembra un motivo valido per rinunciare a questa storia, probabile non vuol dire certo.


Aridagli. La differenza d'età è l'ultimo dei problemi di questo probabile rapporto. E' il modo in cui tu ti stai approcciando ad essa il più grande problema, anzi forse è il modo in cui lui ti stà costringendo ad approcciarti ad essa e di cui tu non ti accorgi.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> torna pure a dormire...e potrai dormire per un bel po secondo me....


C'ho tanto di quel sonno arretrato... grazie. Ah visto che ci sei, preparami il caffè per quando mi alzerò!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non c'è differenza? :mexican: Ammazza! Vallo a dire a tutte le amanti che scrivono qui! Quello mi manca (essere amante) e non è un'esperienza che ci tengo a fare.


La differenza non la vedevo perche' alla tua eta' dovresti puntare a storie piu' normali anziche' infognarti in beghe e ripicche tra ex coniugi e figliolanza varia...

percio' ti ho detto che la tua vita e' un manicomio...

magari hai un rapporto tempestoso pure col cane o col gatto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La differenza non la vedevo perche' alla tua eta' dovresti puntare a storie piu' normali anziche' infognarti in beghe e ripicche tra ex coniugi e figliolanza varia...
> 
> percio' ti ho detto che la tua vita e' un manicomio...
> 
> ...


E' un periodo strano... sento l'impulso irrefrenabile di riquotare Sterminator nel giro di due giorni!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> C'ho tanto di quel sonno arretrato... grazie. Ah visto che ci sei, preparami il caffè per quando mi alzerò!


  nient'altro????????????????????:scopa:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> nient'altro????????????????????:scopa:


Scopare? Guarda, capiti a fagiolo! :rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Posso suggerirti un trucchetto un pò bastardo ? Digli che hai finalemente trovato il coraggio e il modo di lasciare il tuo attuale uomo (non importa che sia vero o falso, tu diglielo), fai passare un mese, e poi torna qui a scriverci quello che è successo.


Apprezzo il suggerimento ma non è il caso di usarlo. Non volevo entrare nei dettagli ma beh, già ci siamo passati. Con la differenza che le precedenti storie sono durate molto meno. Quando ha mollato lui, io pure ho mollato quasi subito. E viceversa...
Adesso è giusto che io mi gestisca il mio rapporto e lui si gestisca il suo. In questo periodo è successo che ci siamo scambiati consigli e suggerimenti, ma nemmeno è corretto così. Ognuno deve risponderne con chi di dovere, con la sua testa.
Senza chiederci nulla o imporci qualcosa, di fatto stiamo passando meno tempo con i rispettivi. Se gli dico una balla e lui la lascia subito, anche io dovrei poi fare lo stesso e attualmente ammetto che non saprei da dove cominciare. Debolezza? Voglia di evitare conflitti? Sicuro.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Stermi*

Permetti:la vita da manicomio è ben altra cosa.....i problemi son ben altri....questa ha solo un emotività da 11enne e basta....!Il suo più grande problema?il non averne, per cui se li crea.....!!


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Scopare? Guarda, capiti a fagiolo! :rotfl:


 cretino..........:blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E' un periodo strano... sento l'impulso irrefrenabile di riquotare Sterminator nel giro di due giorni!


E' l'effetto collaterale dell'affluire del sangue al cervello...

de solito t'affluisce a quello de sotto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti:la vita da manicomio è ben altra cosa.....i problemi son ben altri....questa ha solo un emotività da 11enne e basta....!Il suo più grande problema?il non averne, per cui se li crea.....!!


Effettivamente di ragazze come lei, che smaniano per stare insieme a uomini che potrebbero essere loro padri, ne ho conosciute parecchie.

E tutte alla fine son ocadute dal pero con un grosso tonfo. 

Mi pare chiaro che lei cerca conferme qui dentro perchè fuori... le hanno già chiesto se è pazza!


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cretino..........:blu::blu::blu:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' l'effetto collaterale dell'affluire del sangue al cervello...
> 
> de solito t'affluisce a quello de sotto...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si ma ormai il sangue ha capito che andare de sotto non serve a niente! :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti:la vita da manicomio è ben altra cosa.....i problemi son ben altri....questa ha solo un emotività da 11enne e basta....!Il suo più grande problema?il non averne, per cui se li crea.....!!


Vabbe' c'e' senz'altro di peggio, pero' incasinarsi gia' da mo' a sto livello non e' na' passeggiata de salute...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

Allora, visto che hai detto che non leggo, mò faccio le pulci al tuo post.



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non mi dilungo in tanti particolari perchè è una vicenda molto delicata e  non voglio lasciare alcun indizio. Il succo è questo: stavo con un uomo  da tanti anni. Avevamo un rapporto molto conflittuale e* molto  ostacolato dalle rispettive famiglie*, soprattutto a causa della  differenza di età.


A 40 ancora ad ascoltare quello che dicono mamma e papà ? 



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> A un certo punto mi sono comportata male e ho  interrotto il nostro rapporto. Abbiamo continuato a comportarci da  fidanzati e volevo riconquistarlo, ma ormai la sua fiducia in me era  rotta. Dopo un po' anche lui si è comportato male perchè mi ha tradito *e  ha deciso di lasciarmi per mettersi con questa persona. *


Prima sfanculata. Ma giustamente lui ti tratta da donna.



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Per un periodo  abbiamo continuato a frequentarci (senza sesso, almeno da quel punto di  vista ci siamo sempre "rispettati"...). Il suo messaggio era:  "frequentiamoci senza impegno e senza sesso, non mi fido di te e se  davvero sei cambiata ne voglio la riprova, prima di buttare questa  relazione".


Meglio non chiudere definitvamente i ponti, hai visto mai che in periodi di magra. Ovviamente lui ti tratta da donna.



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Io ho avuto un paio di tresche. Una di queste, con un  ragazzo molto serio che era molto preso, l'ho interrotta proprio per il  mio ex. Ma dopo l'ennesimo weekend che mi aveva promesso di vederci e mi  ha dato buca, ho deciso di voltare pagina.
> Sono uscita con un uomo  molto intrigante che mi piaceva già da un paio di settimane.* E' stata  una cosa bellissima e ci siamo messi insieme dopo non molto tempo. Ho  riscoperto le farfalle nello stomaco, stavo veramente bene, anche se ho  sempre avuto nel cuore il mio ex.*


Cioè, tu hai le farfalle nello stomaco per uno e allo stesso tempo hai nel cuore il tuo ex. Qual'è l'indirizzo E-Mail di Cioè ? Esiste ancora ? 




dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Poi è capitato che dall'inizio  dell'anno il mio ex ha iniziato a essere più dolce con me. Abbiamo  ripreso a vederci come prima e soprattutto ci siamo aperti a vicenda su  quelli che sono stati i motivi della nostra separazione e abbiamo  ritrovato la fiducia reciproca.


Inizia il momento della pasturazione...la ferrata verrà più tardi.



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Adesso per, siccome a queste persone  che abbiamo coinvolto vogliamo molto bene e si sono molto legate a noi,  non sappiamo come risolvere...
> Io a casa sto in una situazione di  merda perchè i miei mi hanno sgamato che rivedo il mio ex e mia mamma ha  anche minacciato di far uscire fuori la cosa. Per fortuna non lo farà  ma comunque è una situazione tesa.
> *Lui pure ha la sua famiglia che mi odia per i teatrini telefonici che abbiamo fatto.*..


Ancora Mamma e Papà che s'impicciano.



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ci  siamo dati un po' di tempo, anche per non correre (consiglio che ci ha  dato anche un mio carissimo amico che sa tutto), per temo che i sensi di  colpa mi, anzi ci faranno perdere tanto tempo. *Questo weekend ci siamo  mandati messaggi inequivocabili.... io a lui "non ce la faccio a stare  tra le braccia di un altro e pensare a te". Lui a me "qui mi sento fuori  posto". *


Ecco la ferrata. Complimenti ora ti ritrovi con ub bell'amo in bocca.



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> E' vero, siamo due cretini, lui che ha tirato la pallina  sul piano inclinato e io che non ho saputo apprezzarlo quando era mio  del tutto. Per tutto quello che abbiamo fatto è stato in buona fede.  Cerco consigli sinceri su come gestire questa situazione per far  soffrire il meno possibile le persone che non c'entrano nulla...* e anche  per non soffrire noi che non ce lo meritiamo.*


E perchè non ve lo dovreste meritare ? Avete fatto più danni della grandine....


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente di ragazze come lei, che smaniano per stare insieme a uomini che potrebbero essere loro padri, ne ho conosciute parecchie.
> 
> E tutte alla fine son ocadute dal pero con un grosso tonfo.
> 
> Mi pare chiaro che lei cerca conferme qui dentro perchè fuori... le hanno già chiesto se è pazza!


Veramente il mio topic è volto a chiedere ben altro, qualora ti fosse sfuggito  Ovviamente i moralisti di turno dovevano puntare il dito su un altro dettaglio. Per me potete pensarla come vi pare sulla differenza di età e sul fatto che duri più o meno. Anzi, ben venga, più ci gufa la gente, più abbiamo fortuna, a quanto pare  E quello che ho letto qui è nulla rispetto a quello che abbiamo passato i primi tempi con la mia famiglia.
(Se proprio volete saperlo, dopo due anni sono diventati amici e da allora gli hanno voluto bene fino al casino di diversi mesi fa, pur preferendo che avesse un altro ruolo nella mia vita e non quello di compagno)
Però, se non chiedo tanto, vorrei anche qualche risposta su quello che ho chiesto...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma ormai il sangue ha capito che andare de sotto non serve a niente! :rotfl:


Dallo al gatto...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Veramente il mio topic è volto a chiedere ben altro, qualora ti fosse sfuggito  Ovviamente i moralisti di turno dovevano puntare il dito su un altro dettaglio. Per me potete pensarla come vi pare sulla differenza di età e sul fatto che duri più o meno. Anzi, ben venga, più ci gufa la gente, più abbiamo fortuna, a quanto pare  E quello che ho letto qui è nulla rispetto a quello che abbiamo passato i primi tempi con la mia famiglia.
> (Se proprio volete saperlo, dopo due anni sono diventati amici e da allora gli hanno voluto bene fino al casino di diversi mesi fa, pur preferendo che avesse un altro ruolo nella mia vita e non quello di compagno)
> Però, se non chiedo tanto, vorrei anche qualche risposta su quello che ho chiesto...



Moralista a me? :rotfl:

Una volta forse.... dimmi, perchè non c'ho voglia di rilleggermi tutto, qual è il tuo dubbio?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Permetti:la vita da manicomio è ben altra cosa.....i problemi son ben altri....questa ha solo un emotività da 11enne e basta....!Il suo più grande problema?il non averne, per cui se li crea.....!!


Questa a chi, idiota? Il mio problema più grande è aver dato troppa considerazione, nella mia vita vera, alla gente come te che andrebbe solo ignorata.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Veramente il mio topic è volto a chiedere ben altro, qualora ti fosse sfuggito  Ovviamente i moralisti di turno dovevano puntare il dito su un altro dettaglio. Per me potete pensarla come vi pare sulla differenza di età e sul fatto che duri più o meno. Anzi, ben venga, più ci gufa la gente, più abbiamo fortuna, a quanto pare  E quello che ho letto qui è nulla rispetto a quello che abbiamo passato i primi tempi con la mia famiglia.
> (Se proprio volete saperlo, dopo due anni sono diventati amici e da allora gli hanno voluto bene fino al casino di diversi mesi fa, pur preferendo che avesse un altro ruolo nella mia vita e non quello di compagno)
> Però, se non chiedo tanto, vorrei anche qualche risposta su quello che ho chiesto...


Te l'ho gia' detto che alla cazzata hanno contribuito anche i tuoi?Si'?

Nun me sembrate tutti molto normali...


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Moralista a me? :rotfl:
> 
> Una volta forse.... dimmi, perchè non c'ho voglia di rilleggermi tutto, qual è il tuo dubbio?


Ok ora ricordo.

Consiglio sulla gestione della faccenda?

Ma dai non raccontarcela, lo sai benissimo che l'unico modo per risolvere la faccenda ci sono solo due modi:

- rinsavire e tornare alla tua credo nemmeno tanto malvagia vita
- essere sincera e vuotare il sacco, avendo un pò di tatto

Tutto il resto è contorno del quale sinceramente faremmo volentieri a meno, visto che già il primo piatto è bello ricco.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Una volta forse.... dimmi, perchè non c'ho voglia di rilleggermi tutto, qual è il tuo dubbio?


Ripeto la domanda: come lasciare il mio attuale partner senza incorrere in spiacevoli litigi e senza che sospetti che ciò accada per un'altra persona?
Finora ho solo ricevuto giudizi morali su questo e sul dettaglio della differenza di età e pochi consigli legati alla mia domanda. Me lo aspettavo di scatenare un putiferio, ma non a questi livelli  in fondo è pur sempre un forum dove ci sono persone che raccontano copule con gente sposata.
Nel mio caso non ci sono di mezzo copule nè matrimoni, per cui non capisco il motivo di tanto moralismo.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Svegliatemi quando avrà accettato il parere di qualcuno.


dormi tranquillo


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ripeto la domanda: come lasciare il mio attuale partner senza incorrere in spiacevoli litigi e senza che sospetti che ciò accada per un'altra persona?
> Finora ho solo ricevuto giudizi morali su questo e sul dettaglio della differenza di età e pochi consigli legati alla mia domanda. Me lo aspettavo di scatenare un putiferio, ma non a questi livelli  in fondo è pur sempre un forum dove ci sono persone che raccontano copule con gente sposata.
> Nel mio caso non ci sono di mezzo copule nè matrimoni, per cui non capisco il motivo di tanto moralismo.


T'ho risposto sopra.

Usa un pò di tatto e prenditi le tue responsabilità, è così facile.

Pensi che il tuo uomo sia stupido? E' chiaro che è conscio che se lo lasci è per un altro dai....


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok ora ricordo.
> 
> Consiglio sulla gestione della faccenda?
> 
> ...


A chi lo dici... penso di averne parlato già abbastanza del contorno 
Rinsavire come? Intendi restare dove sto?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Questa*

Questa a te.....povera bimba vilipesa e indifesa....se fosse per me ma sai i calci nel sedere....gente come te non andrebbe ignorata ma rinchiusa....fate solo danni.....!!!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> A chi lo dici... penso di averne parlato già abbastanza del contorno
> Rinsavire come? Intendi restare dove sto?


Ma manco per il cazzo...

sparisci anche da li' ed anche a razzo...

(la rima e' puramente casuale...scusate)...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> A chi lo dici... penso di averne parlato già abbastanza del contorno
> Rinsavire come? Intendi restare dove sto?


Esattamente. Per me tutti le storie alternative o clandestine oltre a quella originale, sono fuochi di paglia, ma posso pure sbagliarmi.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> cretino..........:blu::blu::blu:


vero

ma te la sei cercata :carneval:


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dormi tranquillo


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vero
> 
> ma te la sei cercata :carneval:


Adoro essere insultato.


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, 



Non so come dirlo … la morale in un certo senso te la fai tu a te stessa … e la vuoi servire indirettamente a chi ti legge … 



  Vorresti che fosse lui a lasciarti, così tu te ne esci pulita pulita … 



sienne


----------



## Daniele (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> T'ho risposto sopra.
> 
> Usa un pò di tatto e prenditi le tue responsabilità, è così facile.
> 
> Pensi che il tuo uomo sia stupido? E' chiaro che è conscio che se lo lasci è per un altro dai....


Ovvio e poi sapendo che è il vecchione ex si incazzerà anche di più e posso dirti una cosa? Non crederà che non lo hai neppure tradito, quindi ti sputtanerà alla grande. Prendersi le responsabilità è saper pagare il orezzo delle proprie azioni, anche se è sgradevolissimo.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, visto che hai detto che non leggo, mò faccio le pulci al tuo post.
> A 40 ancora ad ascoltare quello che dicono mamma e papà ?


Lui no, io si. Mi ha sempre dato fastidio che sua madre non mi accettasse.



> Prima sfanculata. Ma giustamente lui ti tratta da donna.


Lì è stato stronzo. 




> Meglio non chiudere definitvamente i ponti, hai visto mai che in periodi di magra. Ovviamente lui ti tratta da donna.


Ci abbiamo provato, a dir la verità. Prima lui e poi io. I periodi di magra non li  ho mai avuti e nemmeno lui. Ce li abbiamo i nostri numeri di emergenza  



> Cioè, tu hai le farfalle nello stomaco per uno e allo stesso tempo hai nel cuore il tuo ex. Qual'è l'indirizzo E-Mail di Cioè ? Esiste ancora ?


Mai sentito parlare di infatuazione fisica?  Di solito non necessariamente coincide con l'essere innamorati. 
O sei uno di quei ragazzi che pensa che le donne si innaMMorano e basta?.... Io so distinguere tra una sbandata e l'essere innamorata di qualcuno.



> E perchè non ve lo dovreste meritare ? Avete fatto più danni della grandine....


Lo so, ma abbiamo fatto tutto in buona fede. Siamo stati stupidi, più che cattivi.


----------



## oceansize (27 Aprile 2011)

ma nn vedi l'ora di ricominciare una nuova vita col tuo ex? per farlo devi lasciare il tuo attuale, ma per te prima di tutto. stai un po' da sola, inizia a pensare a progetti con l'ex, insomma, prima liberati e poi ricostruisci tutto!
per quanto tempo pensi di stare in questo limbo? tanto prima o poi lo dovrai lasciare sto ragazzo, ma fallo anche per lui! cribbio! 



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Io so distinguere tra una sbandata e l'essere innamorata di qualcuno.


boooom


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ripeto la domanda: come lasciare il mio attuale partner senza incorrere in spiacevoli litigi e senza che sospetti che ciò accada per un'altra persona?
> Finora ho solo ricevuto giudizi morali su questo e sul dettaglio della differenza di età e pochi consigli legati alla mia domanda. Me lo aspettavo di scatenare un putiferio, ma non a questi livelli  in fondo è pur sempre un forum dove ci sono persone che raccontano copule con gente sposata.
> Nel mio caso non ci sono di mezzo copule nè matrimoni, per cui non capisco il motivo di tanto moralismo.


alla tua età questa domanda è :unhappy:

"ti voglio bene, un bene dell'anima ma non ti amo, credo l'abbia capito anche tu. e più temporeggio più mi rendo conto che volerti bene non basta. e più temporeggio più ti farò male quando accadrà l'inevitabile. addio"


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> A chi lo dici... penso di averne parlato già abbastanza del contorno
> Rinsavire come?* Intendi restare dove sto*?


ma per carità!

ma che t'ha fatto di male sto tipo?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ovvio e poi sapendo che è il vecchione ex si incazzerà anche di più e posso dirti una cosa? Non crederà che non lo hai neppure tradito, quindi ti sputtanerà alla grande. Prendersi le responsabilità è saper pagare il orezzo delle proprie azioni, anche se è sgradevolissimo.


Hai ragione. Però non l'ho tradito. E non voglio che lo pensi.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alla tua età questa domanda è :unhappy:
> 
> "ti voglio bene, un bene dell'anima ma non ti amo, credo l'abbia capito anche tu. e più temporeggio più mi rendo conto che volerti bene non basta. e più temporeggio più ti farò male quando accadrà l'inevitabile. addio"


Ergo: ho un altro.

Perchè si legge tra le righe eh...


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo...
> 
> sparisci anche da li' ed anche a razzo...
> 
> ...


quando l'animo poetico e sensibbbile viene represso
a volte esplode senza preavviso :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## oceansize (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alla tua età questa domanda è :unhappy:
> 
> "ti voglio bene, un bene dell'anima ma non ti amo, credo l'abbia capito anche tu. e più temporeggio più mi rendo conto che volerti bene non basta. e più temporeggio più ti farò male quando accadrà l'inevitabile. addio"


quoto. tristissimo, agghiacciante da fare, ma necessario.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Adoro essere insultato.


ma non far sesso in bagno

sarai strano, eh? :carneval:


----------



## oceansize (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ergo: ho un altro.
> 
> Perchè si legge tra le righe eh...


non sempre kid 
in questo caso sì però, poi sta a lei decidere se essere totalmente sincera e dargli anche una motivazione o lasciarlo solo con mille domande.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non far sesso in bagno
> 
> sarai strano, eh? :carneval:


Dipende dal bagno.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vero
> 
> ma te la sei cercata :carneval:


 hai ragione!


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> non sempre kid
> in questo caso sì però, poi sta a lei decidere se essere totalmente sincera e dargli anche una motivazione o lasciarlo solo con mille domande.


Ma dai, se una persona lascia l'altra, nel 90% dei casi è perchè c'è di mezzo un altro.

Un pò come la mitica frase: ho bisogno di tempo. 

A volte sarebbe meglio far silenzio e sloggiare.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> boooom


io ho trovato molto degne di nota anche queste



dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> ......
> Mi ha sempre dato fastidio che sua madre non mi accettasse.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Lo so, ma abbiamo fatto tutto in buona fede. Siamo stati stupidi, più che cattivi.


Dreaming ci riprovo con un pò di calma, usando tioni un pò più calmi. Nessuno ti stà dicendo di non lanciarti in questa storia, almeno io non stò dicendo questo, stò solo dicendo che dovresti assicurarti di avere tutti i paracadute pronti e funzionanti, cosa che, da quello che scrivi, sembra invece non interessarti.

Sul come lasciare il tuo attuale, il Tubarao Stronzo ti suggerisce di dirgli una frase del tipo: "Mi dispiace, ti ha detto sfiga, hai incontrato una come me". Il Tubarao non stronzo ti suggerisce semplicemente di essere sincera, se non è uno stupido capirà.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> alla tua età questa domanda è :unhappy:
> 
> "ti voglio bene, un bene dell'anima ma non ti amo, credo l'abbia capito anche tu. e più temporeggio più mi rendo conto che volerti bene non basta. e più temporeggio più ti farò male quando accadrà l'inevitabile. addio"


Proverò a dirglielo di nuovo. L'ultima volta non è che ha funzionato tanto, ha risposto che mi faccio troppe pippe mentali e che stiamo bene.
Sono stata debole per evitare una litigata inutile. Ma forse è quello che ci vuole.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quando l'animo poetico e sensibbbile viene represso
> a volte esplode senza preavviso :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Me devo fa' vede'...me capita spesso...

anche a tavola...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ergo: ho un altro.
> 
> Perchè si legge tra le righe eh...


aggiungi "azzi" all'ultima parola della tua firma :carneval:


se fa un po' di attenzione nei primi tempi a lui passerà

salvo che non sia un ossessivo ne trova un'altra e via col tango


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Proverò a dirglielo di nuovo. L'ultima volta non è che ha funzionato tanto, ha risposto che mi faccio troppe pippe mentali e che stiamo bene.
> Sono stata debole per evitare una litigata inutile. Ma forse è quello che ci vuole.


forse devi essere più diretta........non girarci troppo intorno! non se lo merita sto povero ragazzo


----------



## oceansize (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Proverò a dirglielo di nuovo. L'ultima volta non è che ha funzionato tanto, ha risposto che mi faccio troppe pippe mentali e che stiamo bene.
> Sono stata debole per evitare una litigata inutile. Ma forse è quello che ci vuole.


è normale che non voglia crederci, ma se è quello che vuoi devi prenderti la responsabilità che lui sbrocchi e ti tratti male. e te lo meriti un po', quindi fila!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Dipende dal bagno.


prendilo a picconate nel pomeriggio per renderlo più esotico e meno familiare


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dreaming ci riprovo con un pò di calma, usando tioni un pò più calmi. Nessuno ti stà dicendo di non lanciarti in questa storia, almeno io non stò dicendo questo, stò solo dicendo che dovresti assicurarti di avere tutti i paracadute pronti e funzionanti, cosa che, da quello che scrivi, sembra invece non interessarti.
> 
> Sul come lasciare il tuo attuale, il Tubarao Stronzo ti suggerisce di dirgli una frase del tipo: "Mi dispiace, ti ha detto sfiga, hai incontrato una come me". Il Tubarao non stronzo ti suggerisce semplicemente di essere sincera, se non è uno stupido capirà.


Scusa eh, ma se non volevo il paracadute, mica vi domandavo come fare questa cosa senza avere conseguenze spiacevoli e litigi inutili... 
In realtà sarebbe onesto dire tutta la verità o parte di questa, perchè parliamoci chiaro, ci sarebbero altri motivi, anche più validi, per interrompere questa storia. E lui lo sa, e lo accetta. Mi ha già detto, l'altra volta "io capisco se mi lascerai per i miei trascorsi familiari". 
Giustamente lo capisce da solo che, essendo io single, magari certe esperienze vorrei farle con una persona che non ha già figli e ex mogli.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prendilo a picconate nel pomeriggio per renderlo più esotico e meno familiare


Non ti facevo così esuberante e piena di risorse sai? Ti vedevo un pò troppo abbottonata... è bello ricredersi!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Proverò a dirglielo di nuovo. L'ultima volta non è che ha funzionato tanto, ha risposto che mi faccio troppe pippe mentali e che stiamo bene.
> Sono stata debole per evitare una litigata inutile. Ma forse è quello che ci vuole.


guarda che per stare insieme bisogna esser d'accordo in 2

per lasciarsi basta 1

l'ultima volta sei stata debole?
per me, se sei un'adulta senziente, se sei stata debole in quel modo è perchè ti ha fatto comodo cedere e rinviare i tuoi progetti con l'ex


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> forse devi essere più diretta........non girarci troppo intorno! non se lo merita sto povero ragazzo


Eh, lo so che non se lo merita....... Questo weekend gli farò un discorso più chiaro e vedremo come va. Mi manca la decisione quando lui diventa dolce, se l'avessi avuta avremo già concordato di vederci meno, così come mi aveva detto in origine.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> prendilo a picconate nel pomeriggio per renderlo più esotico e meno familiare


La lavatrice no a picconate pero', oseno' se blocca la centrifuga e quella serve...:mrgreen:

io ce l'ho a 800 giri...

e tu?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma se non volevo il paracadute, mica vi domandavo come fare questa cosa senza avere conseguenze spiacevoli e litigi inutili...


Quando parlavo di paracadute mi riferivo alla futura storia con il tuo ex-ex. 

SU come lasciare il tuo futuro ex, ti è già stato detto in abbondanza. :mrgreen:

Basta signorina, una sola consulenza alla volta, se vuole riprenda il numeretto e simetta in fila....NEEEEEXT :mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ultima volta sei stata debole?
> per me, se sei un'adulta senziente, se sei stata debole in quel modo è perchè ti ha fatto comodo cedere e rinviare i tuoi progetti con l'ex


Più che debole, sono egoista e non voglio affrontare conflitti. E nemmeno voglio avere la responsabilità di far soffrire un'altra persona.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non ti facevo così esuberante e piena di risorse sai? Ti vedevo un pò troppo abbottonata... è bello ricredersi!


sei vittima di un pregiudizio

"non tradisce perchè disdegna il bigolo"

ed è un errore 


tornando al tuo problema
e senza che distruggi il bagno

guarda i lati positivi del locale che bistratti:
molti punti d'appoggio
ampio specchio
doccia a portata di mano
...


----------



## oceansize (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Più che debole, sono egoista e non voglio affrontare conflitti. E nemmeno voglio avere la responsabilità di far soffrire un'altra persona.


ciccia è ora che sta responsabilità te la prendi eh? che non sarà l'ultima. vuoi essere trattata da donna? comincia col comportartici :up:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quando parlavo di paracadute mi riferivo alla futura storia con il tuo ex-ex.
> 
> SU come lasciare il tuo futuro ex, ti è già stato detto in abbondanza. :mrgreen:
> 
> Basta signorina, una sola consulenza alla volta, se vuole riprenda il numeretto e simetta in fila....NEEEEEXT :mrgreen:


:up: Beh ti ringrazio, anzi vi ringrazio perchè mi avete sbattuto la verità addosso e posso solo trarne insegnamento su come mi comporterò nei prossimi giorni.

Il mio ex-ex... poverino, più lui ne ha bisogno del paracadute.  Ve l'ho detto che se la cosa è trascesa così è perchè non si fidava più di me?...
Posso scriverlo qui, a mo' di promessa. Non mi comporterò più da ragazzina e mi assumerò le responsabilità delle mie scelte. Darò del mio meglio perchè il nostro rapporto sarà felice e soprattutto sereno.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Eh, lo so che non se lo merita....... Questo weekend gli farò un discorso più chiaro e *vedremo come va*. Mi manca la decisione quando lui diventa dolce, se l'avessi avuta avremo già concordato di vederci meno, così come mi aveva detto in origine.


 
parti malissimo


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma se non volevo il paracadute, mica vi domandavo come fare questa cosa senza avere conseguenze spiacevoli e litigi inutili...
> In realtà sarebbe onesto dire tutta la verità o parte di questa, perchè parliamoci chiaro, ci sarebbero altri motivi, anche più validi, per interrompere questa storia. E lui lo sa, e lo accetta. Mi ha già detto, l'altra volta "io capisco se mi lascerai per i miei trascorsi familiari".
> *Giustamente lo capisce da solo che, essendo io single, magari certe esperienze vorrei farle con una persona che non ha già figli e ex mogli*.


Alleluja, Alleluja...

o' miracol'...o' miracol'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Più che debole, sono egoista e non voglio affrontare conflitti. E nemmeno voglio avere la responsabilità di far soffrire un'altra persona.


E no. Questa è una responsaibilità che ti devi prendere. Dopo ogni sbronza viene sempre il mal di testa. Non esiste un modo indolore per queste cose. 

Aaahh...a proposito, un farsi carico di questa responsabiltà, denoterebbe un elemento di maturità da parte tua....


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La lavatrice no a picconate pero', oseno' se blocca la centrifuga e quella serve...:mrgreen:
> 
> io ce l'ho a 800 giri...
> 
> ...


1100 

ma regolabile


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> ciccia è ora che sta responsabilità te la prendi eh? che non sarà l'ultima. vuoi essere trattata da donna? comincia col comportartici :up:


alleluja sorella :up:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1100
> 
> ma regolabile


no no...a manetta...si'...

maronn...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei vittima di un pregiudizio
> 
> "non tradisce perchè disdegna il bigolo"
> 
> ed è un errore




A me piace fare sesso!

Mi sto limitando con il mio attuale negli ultimi tempi, visto tutto quello che sta succedendo, però quando era tutto ok copulavamo come conigli!!!

Sono fedele perchè non mi va di tradirlo e perchè, dato che con il mio ex abbiamo sempre fatto l'amore nell'ambito di un rapporto di coppia pulito e bello, non desidero che diventi squallido come non è mai stato (lo sarebbe, di fatto, se lo facessimo essendo legati ad altre persone).


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Eh, lo so che non se lo merita....... Questo weekend gli farò un discorso più chiaro e vedremo come va. Mi manca la decisione quando lui diventa dolce, se l'avessi avuta avremo già concordato di vederci meno, così come mi aveva detto in origine.


 ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?????????????????
vedremo come va cosa????? guarda che quando una storia finisce la cosa non comincia col "vedersi meno", si tronca punto e basta! e per fortuna che non vuoi farlo soffrire! cosi lo massacri!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei vittima di un pregiudizio
> 
> "non tradisce perchè disdegna il bigolo"
> 
> ...


[Provolon mode on]

Io nun capisco quel pirla di tuo marito che ha bistrattato la tua neuro a skizzo che a me gusta mucho e che mi' moje confesso che nun c'ha a sto livello...anche se su questo campo nun l'ho provata...ergo...

famo no' scambio culturale?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[Provolon mode off]


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2011)

non ho letto nulla ma ci tenevo ad esserci


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto nulla ma ci tenevo ad esserci



Guardi lady Minerva, questo è u nthread per palati molto fini, non poteva scegliere meglio.


----------



## Sabina (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ripeto la domanda: come lasciare il mio attuale partner senza incorrere in spiacevoli litigi e senza che sospetti che ciò accada per un'altra persona?
> Finora ho solo ricevuto giudizi morali su questo e sul dettaglio della differenza di età e pochi consigli legati alla mia domanda. Me lo aspettavo di scatenare un putiferio, ma non a questi livelli  in fondo è pur sempre un forum dove ci sono persone che raccontano copule con gente sposata.
> Nel mio caso non ci sono di mezzo copule nè matrimoni, per cui non capisco il motivo di tanto moralismo.


Tu vuoi che sia lui a lasciarti lanciandogli dei chiari "messaggi", vuoi che sia lui a tirarti fuori dai tuoi casini. Ma lui ha banalizzato le tue parole e i tuoi atteggiamenti, non ha capito o non gli va di capire. Perché invece di comportarti come una bambina cercando un modo di lasciare una persona che comunque ti vuole bene senza farla star male, non fai la donna e lo affronti con sincerità tirando fuori le palle, accettando che l'amore non e' un gioco e si può far star
male gli altri? La soluzione e' una, lo sai, che sia per un motivo o un altro il comune denominatore e' che non lo ami così tanto da voler condividere la tua vita con lui. Digli questo. Il resto lo verra' a sapere dopo, se l'altro e' sincero con te. Sei una ragazzina.....


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto nulla ma ci tenevo ad esserci


A ragazzi'...lassace lavora'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu vuoi che sia lui a lasciarti lanciandogli dei chiari "messaggi", vuoi che sia lui a tirarti fuori dai tuoi casini. Ma lui ha banalizzato le tue parole e i tuoi atteggiamenti, non ha capito o non gli va di capire. Perché invece di comportarti come una bambina cercando un modo di lasciare una persona che comunque ti vuole bene senza farla star male, non fai la donna e lo affronti con sincerità tirando fuori le palle, accettando che l'amore non e' un gioco e si può far star
> male gli altri? La soluzione e' una, lo sai, che sia per un motivo o un altro il comune denominatore e' che non lo ami così tanto da voler condividere la tua vita con lui. Digli questo. Il resto lo verra' a sapere dopo, se l'altro e' sincero con te. Sei una ragazzina.....


 :applauso::applauso:brava Saby


----------



## Sabina (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> A me piace fare sesso!
> 
> Mi sto limitando con il mio attuale negli ultimi tempi, visto tutto quello che sta succedendo, però quando era tutto ok copulavamo come conigli!!!
> 
> Sono fedele perchè non mi va di tradirlo e perchè, dato che con il mio ex abbiamo sempre fatto l'amore nell'ambito di un rapporto di coppia pulito e bello, non desidero che diventi squallido come non è mai stato (lo sarebbe, di fatto, se lo facessimo essendo legati ad altre persone).


E' tradimento anche questo e io lo vivrei molto peggio di un tradimento fisico fatto solo per sesso. Ma e' una questione di punti di vista.
Se tu fossi lui, cosa vorresti che facesse? Ecco, fai questo.


----------



## Kid (27 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' tradimento anche questo e io lo vivrei molto peggio di un tradimento fisico fatto solo per sesso. Ma e' una questione di punti di vista.
> Se tu fossi lui, cosa vorresti che facesse? Ecco, fai questo.




No dai... finchè le mani rimangono al loro posto, per me non è tradimento.

Altrimenti saremmo tutti pluri-cornificati.

Sulla frase finale bel quotone.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Insomma*

Ragazzi ma da tutti questi squallidi post......cos'è che traspare ai vostri occhi?A miei occhi traspare il tracotante egoismo di una donnetta che provvista di una grande dose di superficialità....non trova il giusto modo per sfanculare una persona che nella sua vita è diventata di troppo....come una televisore bianco e nero.....!!!ì Quello che mi fa incazzare....è il giocare stupidamente con la vita altrui......!Sei un imbecille....è questo è acclarato, il tuo storico parla per te,come i tuoi scritti,ma cosa c'entrano i vostri patner?Cosa c.... c'entrano?:incazzato:Sbandate....viscidi amori...corna....comportamenti quantomeno scorretti....questi individui son il classico esempio del degrado morale e comportamentale che avviluppa questa società di merda....!!Magari un giorno saranno pure genitori.......cazzo bell'esempio....!Ma sta cazzo di dignità morale sapete dov'è di casa almeno?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma da tutti questi squallidi post......cos'è che traspare ai vostri occhi?A miei occhi traspare il tracotante egoismo di una donnetta che provvista di una grande dose di superficialità....non trova il giusto modo per sfanculare una persona che nella sua vita è diventata di troppo....come una televisore bianco e nero.....!!!ì Quello che mi fa incazzare....è il giocare stupidamente con la vita altrui......!Sei un imbecille....è questo è acclarato, il tuo storico parla per te,come i tuoi scritti,ma cosa c'entrano i vostri patner?Cosa c.... c'entrano?:incazzato:Sbandate....viscidi amori...corna....comportamenti quantomeno scorretti....questi individui son il classico esempio del degrado morale e comportamentale che avviluppa questa società di merda....!!Magari un giorno saranno pure genitori.......cazzo bell'esempio....!Ma sta cazzo di dignità morale sapete dov'è di casa almeno?


Concordo collega, sulla denuncia del deboscio che ci circonda...

proporrei una carica di alleggerimento...(ma anche due va')...

affermativo?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ragazzi ma da tutti questi squallidi post......cos'è che traspare ai vostri occhi?A miei occhi traspare il tracotante egoismo di una donnetta che provvista di una grande dose di superficialità....non trova il giusto modo per sfanculare una persona che nella sua vita è diventata di troppo....come una televisore bianco e nero.....!!!ì Quello che mi fa incazzare....è il giocare stupidamente con la vita altrui......!Sei un imbecille....è questo è acclarato, il tuo storico parla per te,come i tuoi scritti,ma cosa c'entrano i vostri patner?Cosa c.... c'entrano?:incazzato:Sbandate....viscidi amori...corna....comportamenti quantomeno scorretti....questi individui son il classico esempio del degrado morale e comportamentale che avviluppa questa società di merda....!!Magari un giorno saranno pure genitori.......cazzo bell'esempio....!Ma sta cazzo di dignità morale sapete dov'è di casa almeno?


Che io sia egoista è vero, ma donnetta non credo proprio, cretino. Non ho scopato con il mio ex, non ho messo corna e non vivo nessun amore viscido perchè ho sempre parlato chiaro su quelle che sono le mie aspettative. Con l'attuale e con lui. Non ho mai promesso nulla a nessuno che non potessi mantenere. 
Quanto alla persona diventata di troppo, beato te che hai le idee chiare nella tua vita ed è tutto bianco o nero.
Io gli voglio bene e mi piace, ci ho PROVATO, cazzo, e non ha funzionato.
Se non riesco a dirgli la verità e a troncare di netto è perchè non so affrontare la sua rabbia e la sua tristezza.
Ma ci riuscirò perchè non mi ritengo assolutamente una persona di merda ma solo debole semmai.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> A me piace fare sesso!
> 
> Mi sto limitando con il mio attuale negli ultimi tempi, visto tutto quello che sta succedendo, però quando era tutto ok copulavamo come conigli!!!
> 
> Sono fedele perchè non mi va di tradirlo e perchè, dato che con il mio ex abbiamo sempre fatto l'amore nell'ambito di un rapporto di coppia pulito e bello, non desidero che diventi squallido come non è mai stato (lo sarebbe, di fatto, se lo facessimo essendo legati ad altre persone).


non parlava di te


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu vuoi che sia lui a lasciarti lanciandogli dei chiari "messaggi", vuoi che sia lui a tirarti fuori dai tuoi casini. Ma lui ha banalizzato le tue parole e i tuoi atteggiamenti, non ha capito o non gli va di capire. Perché invece di comportarti come una bambina cercando un modo di lasciare una persona che comunque ti vuole bene senza farla star male, non fai la donna e lo affronti con sincerità tirando fuori le palle, accettando che l'amore non e' un gioco e si può far star
> male gli altri? La soluzione e' una, lo sai, che sia per un motivo o un altro il comune denominatore e' che non lo ami così tanto da voler condividere la tua vita con lui. Digli questo. Il resto lo verra' a sapere dopo, se l'altro e' sincero con te. Sei una ragazzina.....


Il resto spero non lo sappia mai. Lo so che mi sto comportando da ragazzina e spero di riuscire a fare altrimenti nel più breve tempo possibile.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E' tradimento anche questo e io lo vivrei molto peggio di un tradimento fisico fatto solo per sesso. Ma e' una questione di punti di vista.
> Se tu fossi lui, cosa vorresti che facesse? Ecco, fai questo.


Un anno fa ti avrei risposto che avrei voluto sapere tutta la verità fino in fondo, per come sono fatta. Mi è successo, quando il mio ex mi ha tradita e lasciata, a suo tempo. Non era esattamente mancanza di amore, ma di fiducia. Il risultato non cambia: non voleva più stare con me.
Per tutta la sofferenza che ho provato, penso sarebbe stato meglio semplicemente che lui avesse messo le distanze tra noi senza poi sapere null'altro. E' stata solo una tortura inutile sapere dell'altra donna. Sapere poi altre cose, tipo che mi somiglia tantissimo e abbiamo diverse cose in comune, è stato ancora peggio.
Se tornassi indietro non vorrei sapere nulla, vorrei solo essere lasciata.

Vorrei che mi avesse detto "io non sono più felice con te".


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Stermi*

Le cariche caro stermi...non son quasi mai di alleggerimento....magari è quello che ci piace credere.....è raro alleggerire ciò che è pesante.....!!:up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*ahhahha*

Certo tu hai sempre parlato chiaro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a chi scusa?Neanche a te stessa......e se non dici la verità non è per la pena che provi per il tuo patner.....ma  perchè ti brucia tantissimo il culo di uscirtene per ciò che realmente sei!!Invece di star qui a smanettare...perchè non te ne vai davanti allo specchio a capire cosa sei senza dirti cazzate?????è DURA ACCETTARE COSA SEI ADESSO CHE SEI FERMA.....!!!!


----------



## Sabina (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Un anno fa ti avrei risposto che avrei voluto sapere tutta la verità fino in fondo, per come sono fatta. Mi è successo, quando il mio ex mi ha tradita e lasciata, a suo tempo. Non era esattamente mancanza di amore, ma di fiducia. Il risultato non cambia: non voleva più stare con me.
> Per tutta la sofferenza che ho provato, penso sarebbe stato meglio semplicemente che lui avesse messo le distanze tra noi senza poi sapere null'altro. E' stata solo una tortura inutile sapere dell'altra donna. Sapere poi altre cose, tipo che mi somiglia tantissimo e abbiamo diverse cose in comune, è stato ancora peggio.
> Se tornassi indietro non vorrei sapere nulla, vorrei solo essere lasciata.
> 
> Vorrei che mi avesse detto "io non sono più felice con te".


Allora lascialo con queste parole, o quelle che preferisci. Prima lo farai e prima ti sentirai meglio. Lui starà male, ma supererà.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?????????????????
> vedremo come va cosa????? guarda che quando una storia finisce la cosa non comincia col "vedersi meno", si tronca punto e basta! e per fortuna che non vuoi farlo soffrire! cosi lo massacri!


Non lo so come la pensi tu, per quanto mi riguarda io sono stata meglio quando ho visto decadere le cose con il tempo. E ho causato tanto dolore al mio ex essendo sincera al 100%.

Racconterò ancora più dettagli: quando andai via, a suo tempo, feci così. Verità nuda e cruda e allontanamento velocissimo. Vuoi sapere com'è finita per lui? Esaurimento nervoso, non riusciva a dormire, crisi d'ansia e pasticche per mesi. Io me la sono cavata meglio quando mi ha mollato lui perchè essendo mesi che si era allontanato, mi ero anche "abituata" in un certo senso. Ho sofferto uguale ma non ho avuto proprio un crollo perchè nei mesi passati già la mia vita era cambiata e non era più con lui al centro.

Mi sto comportando così perchè sono debole, ma anche perchè, quando vedo che comincia ad arrabbiarsi o rimanerci male, non riesco a essere decisa come lo fui a suo tempo con il mio ex.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Il resto spero non lo sappia mai. Lo so che mi sto comportando da ragazzina e spero di riuscire a fare altrimenti nel più breve tempo possibile.


Ma anziche' affinare l'arte di sparargli cazzate, creando danni nell'attesa perche' il tipo continuerebbe ad illudersi, renditi irreperibile...stacca il call center...

se e' stato sincero anche con se stesso dicendoti che se l'aspetta che lo molli con tutta la sua baracca e burattini al suo destino, dopo un po' di tentativi vani se mettera' l'animo in pace ed andra' alla ricerca di un altro tappabuchi e tu starai felice e beata con il tuo amore ex-giovane...

tanti scrupoli potrebbero essere che per il semi giovane provi di piu' di cio' che dici e tanta paura che l'affare con l'ex giovane s'ammoscia rimanendo cornuta e mazziata...

se nun l'hai ancora capito, te devi mollare il semi e l'ex giovane.... segui il labiale..

c o n t e m p o r a n e a m e n t e....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Dreaming....*

Ma quale debole...sei solo una profittatrice e opportunista....ma falla finita!Pensi siam stupidi quì dentro??


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo tu hai sempre parlato chiaro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:a chi scusa?Neanche a te stessa......e se non dici la verità non è per la pena che provi per il tuo patner.....ma  perchè ti brucia tantissimo il culo di uscirtene per ciò che realmente sei!!Invece di star qui a smanettare...perchè non te ne vai davanti allo specchio a capire cosa sei senza dirti cazzate?????è DURA ACCETTARE COSA SEI ADESSO CHE SEI FERMA.....!!!!


Non mi bruciano certe critiche, lo so io per prima di essere egoista, immatura e debole. 
Ma sicuramente non sono una donnetta. Per me una donnetta è una persona che ragiona con la fica e vive fottendosene completamente degli altri. Non penso proprio di essere arrivata a questi livelli.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale debole...sei solo una profittatrice e opportunista....ma falla finita!Pensi siam stupidi quì dentro??


Ah si? E dimmi un po', di cosa ho approfittato esattamente?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non mi bruciano certe critiche, lo so io per prima di essere egoista, immatura e debole.
> Ma sicuramente non sono una donnetta. Per me una donnetta è una persona che ragiona con la fica e vive fottendosene completamente degli altri. Non penso proprio di essere arrivata a questi livelli.


Ti proporrei per aprire una filiale della Caritas...

te dove operi di preciso?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Tranquilla*

Magari ragionassi con la fica.....tu neanche quello tu ragioni solo per i tuoi squallidi interessi....e gioco con i sentimenti delle persone...ma a te non te ne fotte una minchia.....!:incazzato:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Se fossi approfittatrice e opportunista, starei dove sto adesso. Il motivo per cui scelgo di seguire il mio cuore, è proprio perchè non sono una persona di merda come pensi tu, che ragiona con la fica o pensando ai vantaggi e ai soldi.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non lo so come la pensi tu, per quanto mi riguarda io sono stata meglio quando ho visto decadere le cose con il tempo. E ho causato tanto dolore al mio ex essendo sincera al 100%.
> 
> Racconterò ancora più dettagli: quando andai via, a suo tempo, feci così. Verità nuda e cruda e allontanamento velocissimo. Vuoi sapere com'è finita per lui? Esaurimento nervoso, non riusciva a dormire, crisi d'ansia e pasticche per mesi. Io me la sono cavata meglio quando mi ha mollato lui perchè essendo mesi che si era allontanato, mi ero anche "abituata" in un certo senso. Ho sofferto uguale ma non ho avuto proprio un crollo perchè nei mesi passati già la mia vita era cambiata e non era più con lui al centro.
> 
> Mi sto comportando così perchè sono debole, ma anche perchè, quando vedo che comincia ad arrabbiarsi o rimanerci male, non riesco a essere decisa come lo fui a suo tempo con il mio ex.


 guarda io penso che le cose più si trascinano nel tempo e più sono lunghe e dolorose a passare....
tu non lo ami...e cmq ami un altro uomo! che senso ha tenerlo appeso ad un filo e lasciarlo con la speranza che l'allontanamento si trasformi in riavvicinamento?

io credo che nel tuo caso tu debba "tirare fuori le palle" e chiudere questa situazione il prima possibile; da quello che racconti di lui io credo che un tira e molla sarebbe davvero la situazione peggiore.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Magari ragionassi con la fica.....tu neanche quello tu ragioni solo per i tuoi squallidi interessi....e gioco con i sentimenti delle persone...ma a te non te ne fotte una minchia.....!:incazzato:


Quali interessi, imbecille??? Dai forza, spara. NON SAI UN CAZZO.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Appunto*

Vedi...una persona onesta non agirebbe come te....diresti una fottuta ma squallida verità....ci metteresti la faccia....e lasceresti la possibilità al tuo patner di avere una vita ed una persona migliore.....tu non sei debole...tu stai solo guardando con molta attenzione i cazzi tuoi.....!!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Voglio sapere quali sarebbero questi cazzi miei! Non parlare a vanvera.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*......*

I tuoi interessi imbecille non devon per forza esser correllati al denaro....ma quanti anni hai 7??


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Non mi faccio fare regali, non gli ho promesso niente e gli ho detto sempre che per me è una storia a termine, non lo uso per avere compagnia perchè se volessi solo quello non mi manca la scelta.
Non me l'aspettavo nemmeno io che andasse così e non voglio che soffra come soffrì a suo tempo il mio ex.
Questo mi renderà egoista e debole ma non mi rende opportunista nè tantomeno approfittatrice! Non sai proprio cosa significa!!!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> I tuoi interessi imbecille non devon per forza esser correllati al denaro....ma quanti anni hai 7??


E allora cosa idiota?
La compagnia?
Quella non mi è mai mancata!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> I tuoi interessi imbecille non devon per forza esser correllati al denaro....ma quanti anni hai 7??


Vabbe' ma anche l'altro pirlone semi-giovane e' parecchio piu' grande di lei...

troncasse di netto con lui cosi' impara a stare al mondo, no che mo' se mette affa' i ricattini del cazzo.....se mi lasci mi uccido...:mrgreen:

ma dicci dove abiti che provvediamo noi pe' davero...

 :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*......*

Sei un opportunista invece...impara tu cosa significa......una che si mette accanto una persona pur sapendo che è una storia a termine per me è opportunista e profittatrice....ma sta cazzo di licenza elementare la prendi a giugno?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Quali ricattini?........ :S


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei un opportunista invece...impara tu cosa significa......una che si mette accanto una persona pur sapendo che è una storia a termine per me è opportunista e profittatrice....ma sta cazzo di licenza elementare la prendi a giugno?


Ma sei scemo? LUI LO SA E LO ACCETTA!
Sarei opportunista se gli avessi promesso questo e quell'altro mondo pur di continuare ad averlo vicino.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Quali ricattini?........ :S


non s'e' fatto venire l'esaurimento quando vi siete lasciati una volta?

e non e' un ricatto con cui ti tiene legata per le ovaie a lui adesso?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

TRONCA E FALLA FINITA!

(co' tutti e due...sia chiaro...simul stabunt etcetc)


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*....*

Cazzo c'entra che lui sa?cosa?E a prescindere da lui...ma tu veramente ragioni così?:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Stermin*

Ma che deve troncà?Questa non ha 2 grammi di palle...è la classica che lascia solo quando c'è già uno sull'uscio di casa....ma dai....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo c'entra che lui sa?cosa?E a prescindere da lui...ma tu veramente ragioni così?:unhappy:


Oscu' il semi giovane se lo merita...:mrgreen:

noi in famigghia, si aspetta che la romena ventenne gli da' er benservito al coglionazzo di mi' cognato per fare canti e balli per 1 mese...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a proposito considerateve tutti invitati...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non s'e' fatto venire l'esaurimento quando vi siete lasciati una volta?
> 
> e non e' un ricatto con cui ti tiene legata per le ovaie a lui adesso?
> 
> ...


 quoto! :up: alla grande:up:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo c'entra che lui sa?cosa?E a prescindere da lui...ma tu veramente ragioni così?:unhappy:


Ancora? Lui sa che per me non è una storia a lungo termine perchè comunque ha un vissuto per il quale non potrei avere certe cose che per me sono importanti (tipo costruire una famiglia e avere dei figli con una persona mai stata sposata e senza altra prole). E lo accetta.
Me ne approfitto di che, scusa?


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Oscu' il semi giovane se lo merita...:mrgreen:
> 
> noi in famigghia, si aspetta che la romena ventenne gli da' er benservito al coglionazzo di mi' cognato per fare canti e balli per 1 mese...
> 
> ...


 wow mega festa allora! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Ste*

Ho capito....ma al di la di tutto questa è pure arrogante....roba da matti....!Ma tu cognato anche lui da la colpa alla moglie?all'umidità?a bruno vespa?a quello che se magnato due sere prima?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

Io mi sono perso i personaggi però....o me fate un riassunto oppure rinuncio....


Abbiamo:

Dreaming....

Il suo attuale uomo

Il suo ex uomo con il quale lei si vuole rimettere...

Stermi, fra stì tre......chi minkia è il semi giovane ?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che deve troncà?Questa non ha 2 grammi di palle...è la classica che lascia solo quando c'è già uno sull'uscio di casa....ma dai....!!:rotfl:


E vabbe' senza palle il semi giovane senza ovaie lei....

il match chiude alla pari anzi pure peggio per il semi giovane ma coglione pieno pero'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che deve troncà?Questa non ha 2 grammi di palle...è la classica che lascia solo quando c'è già uno sull'uscio di casa....ma dai....!!:rotfl:


Ti auguro di trovartici nella mia situazione  vediamo quanto sei deciso e forte tu, coglione, di fronte a qualcuno che ti vuole veramente bene e vuole stare con te.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ancora? *Lui sa che per me non è una storia a lungo termine perchè comunque ha un vissuto per il quale non potrei avere certe cose che per me sono importanti (tipo costruire una famiglia e avere dei figli con una persona mai stata sposata e senza altra prole). E lo accetta.*
> Me ne approfitto di che, scusa?


 quindi scusa non te ne frega un tubo manco di lui???????????????????????  mi sono persa......


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi scusa non te ne frega un tubo manco di lui???????????????????????  mi sono persa......


Quando e se te tritrovi, poi mooo dici pure a me :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io mi sono perso i personaggi però....o me fate un riassunto oppure rinuncio....
> 
> 
> Abbiamo:
> ...


 bò mi sono persa pure io....non li seguo più....


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non s'e' fatto venire l'esaurimento quando vi siete lasciati una volta?
> 
> e non e' un ricatto con cui ti tiene legata per le ovaie a lui adesso?
> 
> ...


Ma che ricatto...
Proprio per quel motivo (l'esaurimento in parte causato da me) mi ha sfanculata lui dopo, altro che tenermi legata.
Mica è masochista...


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quano e se te tritrovi, poi mooo dici pure a me :mrgreen:


 si si promesso....ma sta cosa diventa sempre più ingarbugliata...:sonar:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi scusa non te ne frega un tubo manco di lui???????????????????????  mi sono persa......


no parlavo dell'attuale 

Tubarao, il semi-giovane è l'attuale.

Vedi Sterminator che non conveniva puntare tutto sulle età?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io mi sono perso i personaggi però....o me fate un riassunto oppure rinuncio....
> 
> 
> Abbiamo:
> ...


a-Dreaming e se sa';

b-l'ex giovane e' il nonnino con cui vuole riprendere amorevolmente a rimettergli cateteri e flebo;

c-l'attuale, semi giovane perche' e' stagionato anca lu' ma meno del nonnino ormai EX giovane;

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> si si promesso....ma sta cosa diventa sempre più ingarbugliata...:sonar:


Vabbè che me frega a me :mrgreen: Devo stare al al lavoro almeno un altro paio di orine.....passo il tempo....ormai Tetris m'ha stancato....


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito....ma al di la di tutto questa è pure arrogante....roba da matti....!Ma tu cognato anche lui da la colpa alla moglie?all'umidità?a bruno vespa?a quello che se magnato due sere prima?


Arrogante di che??? Non accetto di essere offesa più di ciò che merito!
Donnetta e approfittatrice no, cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Testina*

Testina.....io mi ci son trovato ho fatto la mia figura di mmerda...mi son preso le mie responsabilità....ed ho pagato...senza frignare.....senza stracciare le gonadi...senza trasudare arroganza come nel tuo caso....ma chi cazzo credi di essere?Sei solo una povera viziata..educata in un certo modo....nulla di piu nulla di meno....!!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a-Dreaming e se sa';
> 
> b-l'ex giovane e' il nonnino con cui vuole riprendere amorevolmente a rimettergli cateteri e flebo;
> 
> ...


Hai dimenticato la dentiera, la copertina e la borsa d'acqua calda...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*....*

E abbondantissime dosi di viagra...per quel bigattino di 2.7cm....raggrinzito e violaceo....!!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito....ma al di la di tutto questa è pure arrogante....roba da matti....!Ma tu cognato anche lui da la colpa alla moglie?all'umidità?a bruno vespa?a quello che se magnato due sere prima?


Cerrrrrrrto...

so' tutti uguali i coglionazzi...:mrgreen:

quelli che vanno co' le ex minorenni da poco, poi pure peggio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato la dentiera, la copertina e la borsa d'acqua calda...


 
non li ha dimenticati

li ha omessi
perchè è bono de core :carneval:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Testina.....io mi ci son trovato ho fatto la mia figura di mmerda...mi son preso le mie responsabilità....ed ho pagato...senza frignare.....senza stracciare le gonadi...senza trasudare arroganza come nel tuo caso....ma chi cazzo credi di essere?Sei solo una povera viziata..educata in un certo modo....nulla di piu nulla di meno....!!


Oddio, questa è bella: educata in un certo modo! MA CHE CAZZO NE SAI?
Viziata pure... come no! Lavoro da quando ho 17 anni e ne ho passate parecchie, anche non essere pagata per mesi!
CHE NE SAI????

Ormai hai deciso che io sono uno schifo di persona e stai tessendo una ragnatela ad arte con tante supposizioni infondate, solo per una scelta avventata che ho fatto e la mia incapacità di uscirne.
Dopo aver causato una depressione, per la sincerità che tanto decanti e che comunque è sempre stata una costante del mio carattere, pensi che sia semplice per me rifare la stessa cosa?
Chi se ne fotte della figura di merda!!!!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> E abbondantissime dosi di viagra...per quel bigattino di 2.7cm....raggrinzito e violaceo....!!


Pensa ai tuoi 14 cm...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*ster*

Sarà.....i miei, ma sopratutto la strada, m'hanno insegnato anche a fare pippa quando sono nel torto......ci si fa più bella figura...invece sti cazzetti e ste fighette....c'hanno sempre ragione....e sti cazzo de genitori poi.....hanno sempre ragione i figli e torto l'altri...poi se meravigliano che sò coioni.....!!!!!!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cerrrrrrrto...
> 
> so' tutti uguali i coglionazzi...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


E che palle. Non ero minorenne quando ci siamo conosciuti...


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Arrogante di che??? Non accetto di essere offesa più di ciò che merito!
> Donnetta e approfittatrice no, cazzo.


Dreaming, vieni qua, mettete seduta vicina a me (e nun ce provà :rotfl e facciamo due chiacchiere in tranquillità: ora Oscuro potrà pure aver usato dei termini coloriti, ma onestamente, ti sentiresti di dargli tutti i torti ? Sei proprio proprio sicura che forse qualche cosa avresti potuta farla in modo diverso ? Le cazzate si fanno, a qualsiasi età, e nessuno è esente dal compierle, il reiterarle però: (a) ma un ragazzetto della tua età ? Con il quale fare le cose insieme ? (b) Ripeto che la differenza d'età è l'ultimo dei vostri problemi (anche perchè per il tuo futuro ex ex così a primo acchitto ho come l'impressione che sia un fattore anagrafico e basta) ma sei sicura che stà minestra riscaldata funzionerà ? (c) questo povero cristiano con cui stai...un taglio netto....chirurgico......non morirà.....spero.....forse.....bho...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*dream*

14??????????? ...22 e ben portati.....grazie!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè che me frega a me :mrgreen: Devo stare al al lavoro almeno un altro paio di orine.....passo il tempo....ormai Tetris m'ha stancato....


 io me ne sto andando però! alla prossima puntata! :up:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà.....i miei, ma sopratutto la strada, m'hanno insegnato anche a fare pippa quando sono nel torto......ci si fa più bella figura...invece sti cazzetti e ste fighette....c'hanno sempre ragione....e sti cazzo de genitori poi.....hanno sempre ragione i figli e torto l'altri...poi se meravigliano che sò coioni.....!!!!!!


Dici? Mia mamma quando andava dai professori, al liceo, che si lamentavano che io chiacchieravo, gli diceva di mettermi le note. Altro che proteggermi...
E in questo momento, sempre i miei genitori, non mi parlano più per quello che sto facendo.

Magari avere i genitori protettivi che dici tu, in tante occasioni del passato mi sarei sentita meno sola e avrei avuto un carattere più forte.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Tuburao*

Gaiardo.....sembra un interrogatorio...io e stermi nella parte dei  poliziotti cattivi con espressioni colorite....te nella parte del poliziotto buono.....che cerca di capire...anche se c'è poco da capire......!!!:rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> 14??????????? ...22 e ben portati.....grazie!!:rotfl:


Se se... dicono tutti così :carneval: ma le statistiche parlano chiaro!
Grazie a Dio io mai avuti di sti problemi. Sono abbastanza fortunata.


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gaiardo.....sembra un interrogatorio...io e stermi nella parte dei poliziotti cattivi con espressioni colorite....te nella parte del poliziotto buono.....che cerca di capire...anche se c'è poco da capire......!!!:rotfl:


 ma in tutti i film che si rispettino c'è sempre il polizziotto buono e quello cattivo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 
dai su caro non ti arrabbiare!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Dream*

Fortunata?beata tu....io son sfortunato invece....non posso far le file alla posta....devo far manovra per entrare in macchina......faccio fatica a trovar mutande della mia misura.....ho chiesta l'invalidità....ma la dottoressa invece di capire....mi ha chiesto il telefono.....lascia stare....!!


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Simy*

Arrabbiarmi?:rotfl:Io?Ma no.......!!!


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dreaming, vieni qua, mettete seduta vicina a me (e nun ce provà :rotfl e facciamo due chiacchiere in tranquillità: ora Oscuro potrà pure aver usato dei termini coloriti, ma onestamente, ti sentiresti di dargli tutti i torti ? Sei proprio proprio sicura che forse qualche cosa avresti potuta farla in modo diverso ? Le cazzate si fanno, a qualsiasi età, e nessuno è esente dal compierle, il reiterarle però: (a) ma un ragazzetto della tua età ? Con il quale fare le cose insieme ? (b) Ripeto che la differenza d'età è l'ultimo dei vostri problemi (anche perchè per il tuo futuro ex ex così a primo acchitto ho come l'impressione che sia un fattore anagrafico e basta) ma sei sicura che stà minestra riscaldata funzionerà ? (c) questo povero cristiano con cui stai...un taglio netto....chirurgico......non morirà.....spero.....forse.....bho...


tuba, non posso approvarti per ora

ma ti quoto parola per parola

oscuro e stermi, anche se mi pare sia stata dreaming a iniziare con i veri e propri epiteti, non la indurrete a ragionare scendendo al suo stesso livello

dreaming, nel solco dei quesiti posti da tuba, ti sei chiesta come mai sei attratta da uomini abbastanza più grandi e con vissuti complessi?
insicurezza? voglia di figura paterna? qualche altro motivo?
senza che lo esponi qui, se non vuoi
ma solo per capire come ti ci infili

intanto molla l'attuale
è grandicello e se ne potrà fare una ragione
sa che non avete un futuro
che ci resti a fare?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Tu pensi possa ragionare?Troppo piena di se.....!!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dreaming, vieni qua, mettete seduta vicina a me (e nun ce provà :rotfl e facciamo due chiacchiere in tranquillità: ora Oscuro potrà pure aver usato dei termini coloriti, ma onestamente, ti sentiresti di dargli tutti i torti ? Sei proprio proprio sicura che forse qualche cosa avresti potuta farla in modo diverso ? Le cazzate si fanno, a qualsiasi età, e nessuno è esente dal compierle, il reiterarle però: (a) ma un ragazzetto della tua età ? Con il quale fare le cose insieme ? (b) Ripeto che la differenza d'età è l'ultimo dei vostri problemi (anche perchè per il tuo futuro ex ex così a primo acchitto ho come l'impressione che sia un fattore anagrafico e basta) ma sei sicura che stà minestra riscaldata funzionerà ? (c) questo povero cristiano con cui stai...un taglio netto....chirurgico......non morirà.....spero.....forse.....bho...


a) sono stata con dei miei coetanei, mica mi ha presa che ero vergine e uscita dalle favolette...  in questi anni, sempre nell'ottica di "fare la cosa giusta", ho conosciuto persone di tutte le età (conosciute in senso amichevole, non che me le sono trombate) e questo non ha cambiato il fatto che il mio ex è la persona con cui mi trovo meglio e con cui condivido tante cose, oltre ai sentimenti reciproci, è una persona che ho scelto per la vita;

b) si, ne sono sicura, perchè sono cambiate molte dinamiche nel nostro rapporto da quando io sono guarita dalla mia ansia e cresciuta (non del tutto visto tutto quello che avete notato e su cui avete ragione, ma vabbè... parecchio rispetto a prima);

c) ce la metterò tutta per farlo!!! non voglio che stia troppo male quando la colpa è solo mia.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu pensi possa ragionare?Troppo piena di se.....!!


io sono un'inguaribile ottimista


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Lei non deve ragionare...lei deve far cio che sente di fare....cercando di non portarsi dietro poveri innocenti!Poi sarà lei e solo lei a pagare per le proprie scelte.....infondo l'unione fra due persone è come un lunghissimo viaggio....se parti con la macchina in buone condizioni magari arrivi pure alla meta....ma sta macchina già perde olio dopo 200 metri.....ma dove vuole arrivare?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tuba, non posso approvarti per ora
> 
> ma ti quoto parola per parola
> 
> ...


Certo che me lo sono chiesta.
La ricerca della figura paterna non è, tant'è vero che la mia psicologa diceva che io mi atteggiavo a mamma premurosa nelle storie, quelle brevi o quella lunga, che ho avuto. E in questo momento mi sento a disagio, trattata da "principessina da proteggere". 
Al mio ex mi avvicinai per insicurezza, sicuramente, e all'inizio in lui cercavo qualcuno che si prendesse cura di me. Poi in tanti anni ci siamo conosciuti, legati ed è diventato un rapporto molto equilibrato.
L'attuale lo scelsi perchè per certe cose è l'opposto del mio ex.
Adesso sto scegliendo un rapporto equilibrato al posto di uno non equilibrato, nonostante la differenza di età maggiore, per cui per me è la strada giusta.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Dream*

Posso chiederti se sei stata mai da sola e per quanto tempo....io credo che raramente sei stata sola e per poco tempo vero?


----------



## Amoremio (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Certo che me lo sono chiesta.
> La ricerca della figura paterna non è, tant'è vero che la mia psicologa diceva che io mi atteggiavo a mamma premurosa nelle storie, quelle brevi o quella lunga, che ho avuto. E in questo momento mi sento a disagio, trattata da "principessina da proteggere".
> Al mio ex mi avvicinai per insicurezza, sicuramente, e all'inizio in lui cercavo qualcuno che si prendesse cura di me. Poi in tanti anni ci siamo conosciuti, legati ed è diventato un rapporto molto equilibrato.
> L'attuale lo scelsi perchè per certe cose è l'opposto del mio ex.
> Adesso sto scegliendo un rapporto equilibrato al posto di uno non equilibrato, nonostante la differenza di età maggiore, per cui per me è la strada giusta.


bene

e ribadisco

molla l'attuale
come ti viene, ti viene

trattarlo da principessino da proteggere è fuori luogo
e se le cose stanno come dici gli regali solo del tempo per trovarsi una nuova compagna


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Certo che me lo sono chiesta.
> La ricerca della figura paterna non è, tant'è vero che la mia psicologa diceva che io mi atteggiavo a mamma premurosa nelle storie, quelle brevi o quella lunga, che ho avuto. E in questo momento mi sento a disagio, trattata da "principessina da proteggere".
> Al mio ex mi avvicinai per insicurezza, sicuramente, e all'inizio in lui cercavo qualcuno che si prendesse cura di me. Poi in tanti anni ci siamo conosciuti, legati ed è diventato un rapporto molto equilibrato.
> L'attuale lo scelsi perchè per certe cose è l'opposto del mio ex.
> Adesso sto scegliendo un rapporto equilibrato al posto di uno non equilibrato, nonostante la differenza di età maggiore, per cui per me è la strada giusta.



Vedi ? Gli uomini li scegli. Certe cose invece.....capitano o non capitano. 
Ferma: sceglierli non è di fondo sbagliato, anzi, ma si dovrebbe avere chiaro in mente che questo non è Ammmmmore......sono storie....che di fondo potrebbero anche essere buone storie....basterebbe prenderle per quello che sono.....è rivestirle e investirle di quello che non sono che è pericolosissimo....


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se sei stata mai da sola e per quanto tempo....io credo che raramente sei stata sola e per poco tempo vero?


Sola senza tresche, si è vero, ci sono stata poco.
Sola senza avere un fidanzato/compagno, è capitato, in questi anni. L'ultima volta, appunto, quando il mio ex mi ha tradita e ci siamo lasciati ufficialmente. Un paio di mesi.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vedi ? Gli uomini li scegli. Certe cose invece.....capitano o non capitano.
> Ferma: sceglierli non è di fondo sbagliato, anzi, ma si dovrebbe avere chiaro in mente che questo non è Ammmmmore......sono storie....che di fondo potrebbero anche essere buone storie....basterebbe prenderle per quello che sono.....è rivestirle e investirle di quello che non sono che è pericolosissimo....


Ma infatti, in origine, la mia storia con il mio ex era nata per essere una storia estiva  Le cose si sono evolute diversamente dopo diversi mesi di conoscenza reciproca.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Dream*

Infatti....era chiaro....!Quanto ti fa paura stare da sola?.....perchè il problema è questo!Tu non stai bene da sola....e pensi...di riuscir a star bene insieme a qualcuno.....!Invece è proprio quando si riesce a star bene da soli...che chissà perchè, s'incontra la persona giusta.....!!!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

E' vero, non stavo bene da sola. L'ho detto prima, con il mio ex alla fine eravamo troppo appiccicati. Uno dei miei problemi, sempre relativi all'ansia, era che lo chiamavo 20 volte al giorno. Da parecchi mesi, non sono più telefono-dipendente con nessuno, non ho più le ansie di prima e sicuramente non vivo l'essere sola come motivo di disagio ma solo di arricchimento perchè invece di impigrirmi o deprimermi, coltivo i miei hobbies (attività fisica, pittura, canto).
Però non mi sono mai attaccata o messa con qualcuno per non restare sola. Al massimo avuto qualche tresca, per solitudine. Sui sentimenti non ho mai mentito a me stessa. Con il mio attuale mi ci sono messa perchè mi piaceva. Prima di lui ho avuto due tresche ma non mi sono impegnata con nessuno perchè mi rendevo conto che loro erano solo un "riempitivo" e non persone che mi interessavano.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2011)

*Dream*

Senti dream....se ti riesce dai la possibilità alla vita di soprenderti...anche se il prezzo da pagare in termini di solitudine può sembrarti alto....!Poi tresche o non tresche l'importante secondo me è l'onesta...in primis verso gli altri e poi verso te stessa....!La sincerita d'intenti alla lunga paga sempre....non accumuli negatività....e sopratutto stai apposto con la tua coscienza!!!


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti dream....se ti riesce dai la possibilità alla vita di soprenderti...anche se il prezzo da pagare in termini di solitudine può sembrarti alto....!Poi tresche o non tresche l'importante secondo me è l'onesta...in primis verso gli altri e poi verso te stessa....!La sincerita d'intenti alla lunga paga sempre....non accumuli negatività....e sopratutto stai apposto con la tua coscienza!!!


Dream: da stampare, mettertele sullo specchio, e leggerle ogni mattina mentre ti lavi i denti.

E se proprio da questo non riesci a stare lontana, vabbè, frequentalo, escici, facci quello che ti pare....ma per la miseria....non usare la parola amore...perchè fidati, anche se adesso non ci crederai, in questa storia che stai per intraprendere, l'amore è l'ultima cosa che c'è......


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dream: da stampare, mettertele sullo specchio, e leggerle ogni mattina mentre ti lavi i denti.
> 
> E se proprio da questo non riesci a stare lontana, vabbè, frequentalo, escici, facci quello che ti pare....ma per la miseria....non usare la parola amore...perchè fidati, anche se adesso non ci crederai, in questa storia che stai per intraprendere, l'amore è l'ultima cosa che c'è......


Sono d'accordo con oscuro sul discorso dell'onestà.

Sul resto, beh, in passato ho dato conto alle parole di chiunque e l'ho scontato fin troppo, finchè finalmente non ho deciso di prendere la mia vita in mano e ragionare con la mia testa. 
La verità è che del rapporto che ho ne rispondiamo solo lui ed io.
A me importa che lui creda al mio amore, e glielo dimostrerò giorno dopo giorno. Non solo perchè ci sono cresciuta insieme, ma perchè ci voglio passare il resto della mia vita.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Non so cos'altro possa essere l'amore, se non voler passare tutta la vita con un'altra persona, volerci condividere tante cose belle ed esserci sempre l'un per l'altra nei momenti brutti.


----------



## Tubarao (27 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Sul resto, beh, in passato ho dato conto alle parole di chiunque e l'ho scontato fin troppo, *finchè finalmente non ho deciso di prendere la mia vita in mano e ragionare con la mia testa. *


Fra il serio e il faceto: comincio a pensare che il tuo problema sia proprio questo.

Comunque......avete visto se al Mulino Bianco c'è ancora posto ? Magari una stanzetta ve la trovano....viscina viscina alla marmotta che faceva la cioccolata.

Ora a parte gli scherzi: vai e vivi questa tua storia d'amore. Hai deciso come mollare il tuo attuale ?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (27 Aprile 2011)

Ti assicuro che non è bello essere un contenitore semi-vuoto senza certezze e con le idee confuse. 
Se tu pensi che io ero arrivata al punto di non dormire abbracciata con lui la notte perchè mi sentivo troppo felice e pensavo che sarebbe successo qualcosa di terribile se mi fossi goduta a pieno quel momento, ti renderai conto a che punto ero arrivata nell'assorbire tutto ciò che mi circondava, nel farmi condizionare. Penso di essere stata malata.
Adesso non è che me ne fotto. Avete ragione tutti, soprattutto quando mi spingete ad essere onesta e non temporeggiare. Però sulla natura dei miei sentimenti (e dei suoi), penso che non ci sia molto da dire.
Solo riprovandoci seriamente saprò come finirà. Io sono convinta che saremo molto felici, altrimenti non credo che avrei combinato 'sto casino.

Quanto al mio attuale ragazzo, oggi, spinta anche dai vostri consigli, gli ho detto in modo chiaro che ho dei dubbi su quello che voglio. Abbiamo chiacchierato molto, ci è rimasto male e ovviamente vuole riparlarne. Non mancheremo di farlo appena ci vedremo di persona.
Penso si aspettasse che prima o poi sarebbe arrivato questo momento, date le premesse, semplicemente sperava avvenisse molto più avanti.
Mi ha ripetuto che secondo lui mi faccio troppe pippe mentali e che sarebbe sbagliato lasciarci ora. Io gli ho detto che devo riflettere io su quello che è giusto per me.


----------



## aristocat (27 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Dream: da stampare, mettertele sullo specchio, e leggerle ogni mattina mentre ti lavi i denti.
> 
> E se proprio da questo non riesci a stare lontana, vabbè, frequentalo, escici, facci quello che ti pare....ma per la miseria....non usare la parola amore...*perchè fidati, anche se adesso non ci crederai, in questa storia che stai per intraprendere, l'amore è l'ultima cosa che c'è*......


Passi per il tipo che vuole lasciare, ma quello con cui vuole vivere davvero come lo chiameresti...? "Surrogato"? Di che e perchè ?


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (28 Aprile 2011)

Surrogato di cosa?  Non pensi che se fosse stato un amore malato, guarendo la mia ansia, sarei guarita anche da quello?
Io non cerco in lui un padre, una madre, un fratello, una sorella o chissà cosa. Solo un compagno di vita.


----------



## elena (28 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tu vuoi che sia lui a lasciarti lanciandogli dei chiari "messaggi", vuoi che sia lui a tirarti fuori dai tuoi casini. Ma lui ha banalizzato le tue parole e i tuoi atteggiamenti, non ha capito o non gli va di capire. Perché invece di comportarti come una bambina cercando un modo di lasciare una persona che comunque ti vuole bene senza farla star male, non fai la donna e lo affronti con sincerità tirando fuori le palle, accettando che l'amore non e' un gioco e si può far star
> male gli altri? La soluzione e' una, lo sai, che sia per un motivo o un altro il comune denominatore e' che non lo ami così tanto da voler condividere la tua vita con lui. Digli questo. Il resto lo verra' a sapere dopo, se l'altro e' sincero con te. Sei una ragazzina.....


Certe volte per comportarsi da donna bisogna farsi uomo e tirare fuori le palle. 
Per accettare di far star male gli altri e farsi carico di quel male ci vuole parecchio coraggio, soprattutto se gli altri hanno rivestito un ruolo importante (per non dire determinante) nella nostra vita e soprattutto se quel ruolo si è protratto per anni.
Io capisco Dreaming.
Ma in una situazione analoga non sono riuscita a comportarmi come lei.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ti assicuro che non è bello essere un contenitore semi-vuoto senza certezze e con le idee confuse.
> Se tu pensi che io ero arrivata al punto di non dormire abbracciata con lui la notte perchè mi sentivo troppo felice e pensavo che sarebbe successo qualcosa di terribile se mi fossi goduta a pieno quel momento, ti renderai conto a che punto ero arrivata nell'assorbire tutto ciò che mi circondava, nel farmi condizionare. Penso di essere stata malata.
> Adesso non è che me ne fotto. Avete ragione tutti, soprattutto quando mi spingete ad essere onesta e non temporeggiare. Però sulla natura dei miei sentimenti (e dei suoi), penso che non ci sia molto da dire.
> Solo riprovandoci seriamente saprò come finirà. Io sono convinta che saremo molto felici, altrimenti non credo che avrei combinato 'sto casino.
> ...


Ma lassa perde il reincontro chiarificatorio....

ormai s'e' chiarito....e' un rompimento di palle inutile...perfettamente evitabile...

lascialo al suo destino...

ti autorizzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me sei tu il gretto figlio di puttana! Senza mezzi termini, hai rotto i coglioni nell'usare storie non tue per fare il tuo spettacolino per dimostrare di avere delle puttanelle ai tuoi piedi, tu sei un cesso di uomo e solo delle puttane prezzolate ci starebbero con te e credo che sia evidente ai molti.
> Io a lei non dissi che perchè l'avevo aiutata volevo l'aiuto, io non l'avrei aiutata sapendo la verità, ha estorto così un aiuto non dovuto e che mai avrebbe avuto e che mi è costato più di quanto potessi pagare di mie risorse personali, tanto da provare il suicidio. Se solo tu puoi aver voluto bene ad una fottutissima persona e ne dubito, sai bene che ad  un rapporto che finisce l'affetto non finisce, se mai c'è stato. Lei mi ha visto non dormire per giorni, chiederle di guidare la mia macchina appena dopo aver sepolto suo nonno perchè ero stremato da giorni di insonnia e stavo male da cani. Possibile che una ragazza che si vantava di essere intelligente non arriva a capire che chi fa un danno deve risolvere il danno e togliersi dai coglioni?
> Conte, sei un uomo orribile, spero per te che tu sia solo un personaggio e non questo coglione che dimostri di essere ogni giorno di più.


Fidati nella realtà sono ben peggiore di quel che appaio qui...e ho le mie missioni da compiere...
La prima salvare la tua ex dal male che vorrai farle...
Lei mi ricompenserà con tanto amore...
Sono un uomo orribile lo so, ma non puoi farci nulla...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Non è realismo, perchè tu ti basi su un solo dato (i 20 anni di differenza) per pensare che non possa funzionare
> Intanto, per 9 anni ha funzionato... e già se fosse finita così, sarebbe stato per me e per lui un amore stupendo (con pentimenti ZERO).
> 
> Quanto alla mia immaturità, certo che ero immatura quando ci siamo conosciuti. Questo però non mi ha impedito di conoscerlo, di innamorarmi del suo carattere, di crescere insieme come coppia. Ho una visione sia romantica, che pratica. Non siamo due sconosciuti che si scrivono letterine d'amore e trombano. Abbiamo condiviso molte cose, abbiamo convissuto anche, affrontato tanti problemi, come qualsiasi coppia normale...
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7An8jCZ8-k


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (28 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7An8jCZ8-k


 WOW! Bellissimo video! 
Le ho anche fatte scenate del genere, mai a sconosciuti però.

Ha ragione, gli psicofarmaci non servono a un cazzo.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lassa perde il reincontro chiarificatorio....
> 
> ormai s'e' chiarito....e' un rompimento di palle inutile...perfettamente evitabile...
> 
> ...


Ho capito ma comportarsi così vorrebbe dire non rispondere più al telefono e sparire, in breve fare la stronza. Per me non se lo merita nessuno. Io ho odiato le rare volte in cui sono stata trattata così, e lo meritavo un pochettino... :mexican:
Quindi pensa quanto mi sia impossibile riservare un simile trattamento a qualcun altro.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (29 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Certe volte per comportarsi da donna bisogna farsi uomo e tirare fuori le palle.
> Per accettare di far star male gli altri e farsi carico di quel male ci vuole parecchio coraggio, soprattutto se gli altri hanno rivestito un ruolo importante (per non dire determinante) nella nostra vita e soprattutto se quel ruolo si è protratto per anni.
> Io capisco Dreaming.
> Ma in una situazione analoga non sono riuscita a comportarmi come lei.


Per fortuna non si parla di anni, ma di mesi.
Però il ruolo importante nella mia vita ce l'ha avuto eccome, come io l'ho avuto nella sua. Non è una auto-gratificazione ma mi è stato detto.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ho capito ma comportarsi così vorrebbe dire non rispondere più al telefono e sparire, in breve fare la stronza. Per me non se lo merita nessuno. Io ho odiato le rare volte in cui sono stata trattata così, e lo meritavo un pochettino... :mexican:
> Quindi pensa quanto mi sia impossibile riservare un simile trattamento a qualcun altro.


Il messaggio gli e' arrivato forte e chiaro...

lassalo perde...

se continui sei una stronza...:mrgreen:

ma anche se non continui....ormai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> WOW! Bellissimo video!
> Le ho anche fatte scenate del genere, mai a sconosciuti però.
> 
> Ha ragione, gli psicofarmaci non servono a un cazzo.


Dovresti vedere questo film, e pensare proprio a questo personaggio.
In questa scena lei sta cercando dei farmaci per lui e non per sè stessa, ed è incazzata perchè loro non capiscono che è solo una donna innamorata.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (29 Aprile 2011)

Pensavo li cercasse per lei!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (29 Aprile 2011)

Come si chiama il film?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Come si chiama il film?


Magnolia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aBYzqJ0L28&feature=fvwrel

(Parla anche del 70% dell'umanità che Sterminator non conosce)
Ma che purtroppo o per fortuna esiste.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Come si chiama il film?


lassa perde...

sara' senz'altro na' cagata cosmica...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Come si chiama il film?


C.V.D.

va' che cagata cosmica de film......:mrgreen:

(er conte sta in prima fila...secondo da destra..)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcszGiMPjcQ


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (29 Aprile 2011)

Beh dando un'occhiatina su Wikipedia, sembra uno dei quei film da vedere. 
Ammiro chi riesce ad avere una vita facile e lineare. Vorrei farcela anche io.
Fino a qualche mese fa lottavo contro me stessa, adesso che la lotta è finita e ha vinto la mia parte "normale", è giusto che vada verso quella strada.
Non voglio certo tenermi questo casino. Lo odio! Voglio la vita che hanno tutte le persone positive adesso che ho imparato a godermi la felicità e i momenti sereni.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Beh dando un'occhiatina su Wikipedia, sembra uno dei quei film da vedere.
> Ammiro chi riesce ad avere una vita facile e lineare. Vorrei farcela anche io.
> Fino a qualche mese fa lottavo contro me stessa, adesso che la lotta è finita e ha vinto la mia parte "normale", è giusto che vada verso quella strada.
> Non voglio certo tenermi questo casino. Lo odio! Voglio la vita che hanno tutte le persone positive adesso che ho imparato a godermi la felicità e i momenti sereni.


Beh in questo film si incrociano parecchie situazioni...
Era per dirti due cose:
1) Ci sono storie d'amore che non finiscono mai
2) Bisogna esserci dentro in certe situazioni per capire.
3) Non è sempre facile lasciare una persona.
4) Il film mostra molto bene come finiscono le persone che rimandano all'infinito i casini con loro stessi, è da vedere CHI è in realtà e COME è in realtà quel personaggio che ha postato Sterminator...e non voglio rovinarti la sorpresa...resterai stupefatta...e mi ringrazierai.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator:



Magnolia è un film bellissimo



E fidati,  io di film ne capisco (non per fare la figa, ma è così)


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sterminator:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi te lo tocca...:mrgreen:

confermo che l'episodio del domatore di fiche e' una pietra miliare cinefila......

come cazzo avemo fatto a vive senza?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Chi te lo tocca...:mrgreen:
> 
> confermo che l'episodio del domatore di fiche e' una pietra miliare...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




devi vedere anche il resto


----------



## Sterminator (29 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> devi vedere anche il resto


se me devo fa' violenza preferisco lo sciroccato de Woody Allen alla Interiors o Manhattan con gli stecchini sugli occhi p'evita' che cala la palpebra...:mrgreen:

secondo me certe cagate vi avvitano sempre di piu' anziche' alleviarve la capoccia.....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (1 Maggio 2011)

Woody Allen è un GENIO! A me ha aiutato vedere film come Manhattan o Io e Annie o uno degli ultimi Basta che funzioni. 
Fa vedere che in fondo, nonostante tutto lo schifo che ci circonda e le menti malate di alcuni (io mi metto nel gruppo... ), è bello credere nel vero amore!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Woody Allen è un GENIO! A me ha aiutato vedere film come Manhattan o Io e Annie o uno degli ultimi Basta che funzioni.
> Fa vedere che in fondo, nonostante tutto lo schifo che ci circonda e le menti malate di alcuni (io mi metto nel gruppo... ), è bello credere nel vero amore!


Ma certooooooooooooooooooooooooo:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> devi vedere anche il resto


Anche perchè magari capita questo no?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD__HgZGVsc&feature=related


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2011)

*Mhha*

Io preferisco la filmografia di pierno...con alvari vitali.....grandissimo attore.....con dei grandi tempi comici...uno che molti scopriranno quando non ci sarà più......che peccato!!!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io preferisco la filmografia di pierno...con alvari vitali.....grandissimo attore.....con dei grandi tempi comici...uno che molti scopriranno quando non ci sarà più......che peccato!!!


Oscù, ma un Bombolo dove me lo metti ? :mrgreen:

Aò Tze Tze te riconosco e me meni, nun te riconosoco Tze Tze me meni uguale, dimme che me voi menà Tze Tze.....

Un Genio.....:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2011)

*Tubu*

Bombolo era una maschera....aveva bisogno dell'ispettore girardi.....mentre ALVARUCCIO VITALI ha una faccia....che basta da sola....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bombolo era una maschera....aveva bisogno dell'ispettore girardi.....mentre ALVARUCCIO VITALI ha una faccia....che basta da sola....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!


er Monnezza....il mio mito...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2011)

*Stermi*

A chiappè...su sto cazzo nun se scureggiaaaa.....!!:up::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> A chiappè...su sto cazzo nun se scureggiaaaa.....!!:up::rotfl:


ahahahahah

Permette che me presento? 
Maresciallo Giraldi dei Cenciaroli
castigatore dei pipparoli.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (2 Maggio 2011)

Prima del weekend il mio ex ed io ci siamo visti prima di andare al lavoro e abbiamo fatto colazione insieme in un bar dove andavamo sempre.
Non è stato emozionante, di più. 
E' stato come se non me ne fossi mai andata via da lui.
Entro fine mese DEVO risolvere tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Prima del weekend il mio ex ed io ci siamo visti prima di andare al lavoro e abbiamo fatto colazione insieme in un bar dove andavamo sempre.
> *Non è stato emozionante, di più. *
> E' stato come se non me ne fossi mai andata via da lui.
> Entro fine mese DEVO risolvere tutto.


E che faceva, te pucciava er cornetto nel lattino caldo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Prima del weekend il mio ex ed io ci siamo visti prima di andare al lavoro e abbiamo fatto colazione insieme in un bar dove andavamo sempre.
> Non è stato emozionante, di più.
> E' stato come se non me ne fossi mai andata via da lui.
> *Entro fine mese DEVO risolvere tutto.*


Anche perchè a giugno scade la prima rata dell'ICI :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche perchè a giugno scade la prima rata dell'ICI :mrgreen:


L'hanno levata...:mrgreen:

sara' piu' probabile che i genitori la buttano fori de casa...

era ora...alleluja...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (2 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Prima del weekend il mio ex ed io ci siamo visti prima di andare al lavoro e abbiamo fatto colazione insieme in un bar dove andavamo sempre.
> Non è stato emozionante, di più.
> E' stato come se non me ne fossi mai andata via da lui.
> Entro fine mese DEVO risolvere tutto.



Lo auguro al tuo partner ufficiale.

Comunque medita sul significato della parola "ex".


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Prima del weekend il mio ex ed io ci siamo visti prima di andare al lavoro e abbiamo fatto colazione insieme in un bar dove andavamo sempre.
> Non è stato emozionante, di più.
> E' stato come se non me ne fossi mai andata via da lui.
> Entro fine mese DEVO risolvere tutto.


Pensa che invece quando vado a fare colazione con alcune personcine che conosco io, il cameriere e gli avventori ci (le) guardano pensando: LURIDE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2011)

*Un mese?????*

Cazzo un mese???Ma puoi metterci 30 min.......che devi fare in un mese???:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa che invece quando vado a fare colazione con alcune personcine che conosco io, il cameriere e gli avventori ci (le) guardano pensando: LURIDE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (2 Maggio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo un mese???Ma puoi metterci 30 min.......che devi fare in un mese???:incazzato:


Ho detto "entro fine mese"  spero di metterci molto meno.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (2 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pensa che invece quando vado a fare colazione con alcune personcine che conosco io, il cameriere e gli avventori ci (le) guardano pensando: LURIDE :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Di me nessuno ha mai pensato questo, perchè non mi sono mai comportata da puttana e non ho mai frequentato persone disdicevoli.
Mi sento in colpa per non aver detto al mio partner ufficiale, dall'inizio, come stavano le cose e che ancora non avevo dimenticato il mio ex.
Per quello che mi sta succedendo ora, no, non mi sento in colpa.


----------



## Sabina (2 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Prima del weekend il mio ex ed io ci siamo visti prima di andare al lavoro e abbiamo fatto colazione insieme in un bar dove andavamo sempre.
> Non è stato emozionante, di più.
> E' stato come se non me ne fossi mai andata via da lui.
> Entro fine mese DEVO risolvere tutto.


E lui ha risolto?
Comunque l'emozione sta tutta nell'attesa e nel fatto che ora siete entrambi impegnati. Lo sai anche tu che poi col tempo le cose si calmano, ma non per questo meno belle.


----------



## Tubarao (2 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Di me nessuno ha mai pensato questo, perchè non mi sono mai comportata da puttana e non ho mai frequentato persone disdicevoli.
> Mi sento in colpa per non aver detto al mio partner ufficiale, dall'inizio, come stavano le cose e che ancora non avevo dimenticato il mio ex.
> Per quello che mi sta succedendo ora, no, non mi sento in colpa.



Easy Dreaming....era solo una battuta, che ovviamente tu non potevi cogliere e che effettivamente poteva da te essere faintesa....non ho assolutamente inteso darti della poco di buono.....

Per tutto il resto quoto Oscuro....per dare il benservito a qualcuno bastano 30 minuti.......anche meno.....


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Di me nessuno ha mai pensato questo, perchè non mi sono mai comportata da puttana e non ho mai frequentato persone disdicevoli.
> Mi sento in colpa per non aver detto al mio partner ufficiale, dall'inizio, come stavano le cose e che ancora non avevo dimenticato il mio ex.
> Per quello che mi sta succedendo ora, no, non mi sento in colpa.


Ma alla fine lo hai lasciato, sì? :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (3 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma alla fine lo hai lasciato, sì? :singleeye:


Ha tempo fino alle ore 24:00 del 31 maggio 2011...

hai fretta?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (3 Maggio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ha tempo fino alle ore 24:00 del 31 maggio 2011...
> 
> hai fretta?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma no, è perchè parla tanto del fatto che  non lo ama più e che lo vuole lasciare, che ama quell'altro... parla che ti parla alla fine viene spontaneo chiederselo


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (4 Maggio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> E lui ha risolto?
> Comunque l'emozione sta tutta nell'attesa e nel fatto che ora siete entrambi impegnati. Lo sai anche tu che poi col tempo le cose si calmano, ma non per questo meno belle.


Me ne rendo conto. I momenti più belli li ho vissuti proprio nella normalità, quando dopo una giornata stressante guardavamo un film insieme, abbracciati o magari scherzavamo e ridevamo come bambini.
Mi manca proprio questo con lui.
Provo emozione perchè ci siamo ritrovati ma dell'essere entrambi impegnati proprio non direi, è meglio che non ci incontriamo con i rispettivi perchè altrimenti succede un casino...!


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (4 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Easy Dreaming....era solo una battuta, che ovviamente tu non potevi cogliere e che effettivamente poteva da te essere faintesa....non ho assolutamente inteso darti della poco di buono.....
> 
> Per tutto il resto quoto Oscuro....per dare il benservito a qualcuno bastano 30 minuti.......anche meno.....


Si lo so, anche meno. Mi piacerebbe tenerci meno al mio attuale. Non è l'amore della mia vita ma sono abbastanza coinvolta per lui.
Mi stanno stretti questi panni perché non sono portata per avere più legami, non per "disinteresse". Lo lascerò per rispetto, perché non voglio tradirlo, non voglio fare la troia e non voglio essere per lui una persona che c'è fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Si lo so, anche meno. Mi piacerebbe tenerci meno al mio attuale. Non è l'amore della mia vita ma sono abbastanza coinvolta per lui.
> Mi stanno stretti questi panni perché non sono portata per avere più legami, non per "disinteresse". Lo* lascerò per* rispetto, perché non voglio tradirlo, non voglio fare la troia e non voglio essere per lui una persona che c'è fino a un certo punto.


 è il fatto che parli al futuro che è preoccupante! ....e cmq per come la vedo io l'hai tradito da un pezzo....


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (5 Maggio 2011)

La verità è che io e il mio ex ci siamo distaccati tantissimo ma forse non ci siamo mai lasciati davvero e le rispettive storie sono nate in questo contesto. Non avrebbero dovuto proprio nascere.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (5 Maggio 2011)

Qualche tempo fa c'ero io al posto vostro. Non avevo mai messo in piazza una mia storia. Ho deciso di farlo anche per "essere bastonata" e aprire gli occhi su quello che ho combinato.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa c'ero io al posto vostro. Non avevo mai messo in piazza una mia storia. Ho deciso di farlo anche per "essere bastonata" e aprire gli occhi su quello che ho combinato.



Come tu eri al posto nostro?
Nessuno è mai al posto di un'altra persona.

Ascoltami:
Sai quante persone conosco che tentano di vivere la vita degli altri?
Vivono in terza persona.
Non in prima persona.

Se hai aperto gli occhi.
Sei capace di dire quello che vedi?
Oggettivamente?

Prova a descrivere quel che vedi...parliamone...

Noi comunque non siamo un equipe eh?


----------



## Sabina (5 Maggio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> è il fatto che parli al futuro che è preoccupante! ....e cmq per come la vedo io l'hai tradito da un pezzo....


:up:
Anche secondo me!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> La verità è che io e il mio ex ci siamo distaccati tantissimo ma forse non ci siamo mai lasciati davvero e le rispettive storie sono nate in questo contesto. Non avrebbero dovuto proprio nascere.


Questa è una delle poche volte che ti vedo dire qualcosa di sensato. Hai detto una gran cosa. Le persone che non riescono a stare da sole le fiuto a naso, e le evito come la peste. Sono pericolossisime, creano più danni della grandine. A questo punto sia benedetto il ritorno del tuo ex che ti ha fatto aprire gli occhi. Ho visto cose che voi umani, la più emblematica: coppia di amici miei, insieme da anni, si mollano, lei si mette con un altro, passano tre mesi, si sposano, cioè lei in tre mesi è passata dalla diseprazione per la perdita dell'uomo della sua vita, allo sposarsi con un altro, che ovviamente è all'oscuro di tutto......e queste cose accadono in continuazione.......guardate che da soli si stà bene.....ovviamente ci voglio due OO così.


----------



## aristocat (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> .......guardate che da soli si stà bene.....*ovviamente ci voglio due OO così.*


Bè, non necessariamente.
Conosco persone non eccelse sotto tutti i punti di vista che riescono a vivere bene (secondo il loro metro) solo da single. Stanno benissimo. Hanno il loro equilibrio. Da "accompagnati" farebbero sfracelli. Non durerebbero un mese. E credimi, a casina loro, stanno molto bene, sul serio. Ma tutto direi meno che sono persone rare con due OO così


----------



## aristocat (5 Maggio 2011)

Cioè, Tuba, voglio dire, non sempre sono persone migliori / con "più attributi" degli "impegnati"...:idea:


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (5 Maggio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa è una delle poche volte che ti vedo dire qualcosa di sensato. Hai detto una gran cosa. Le persone che non riescono a stare da sole le fiuto a naso, e le evito come la peste. Sono pericolossisime, creano più danni della grandine. A questo punto sia benedetto il ritorno del tuo ex che ti ha fatto aprire gli occhi. Ho visto cose che voi umani, la più emblematica: coppia di amici miei, insieme da anni, si mollano, lei si mette con un altro, passano tre mesi, si sposano, cioè lei in tre mesi è passata dalla diseprazione per la perdita dell'uomo della sua vita, allo sposarsi con un altro, che ovviamente è all'oscuro di tutto......e queste cose accadono in continuazione.......guardate che da soli si stà bene.....ovviamente ci voglio due OO così.


Non ho mai pensato di convivere/sposarmi con altri. Ho visto anche io cose simili, che sembrano andare bene pure. Ma vallo a capire poi se non è solo una montatura... 
Non so stare da sola, ma ho sempre ragionato con il cervello quando si tratta di prendere impegni serissimi. 
Sono stata cotta del mio attuale, ho provato emozioni bellissime (e ancora, in parte, le provo) ma penso di saper distinguere i sentimenti veri e costanti dalle "farfalle nello stomaco".
Se avessi preso un impegno serio con lui sarebbe stato solo per stordirmi, per non vedere la realtà e per raccontarmela. Magari sarei anche stata serena, ma non felice.


----------



## dreamingofyou20 (5 Maggio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come tu eri al posto nostro?
> Nessuno è mai al posto di un'altra persona.
> 
> Ascoltami:
> ...


Ero al posto vostro nel senso di lettrice e commentatrice delle storie che postano gli altri 

Quello che vedo adesso, in me, è una persona che vuole crescere e affrontare le cose seriamente. Alla mia età, è proprio il caso!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Maggio 2011)

dreamingofyou20 ha detto:


> Ero al posto vostro nel senso di lettrice e commentatrice delle storie che postano gli altri
> 
> Quello che vedo adesso, in me, è una persona che vuole crescere e affrontare le cose seriamente. Alla mia età, è proprio il caso!


Wovl sei munifica pure te!:up::up::up:


----------

